# my 64 built up - Blue Diamond



## fabian

Here my project now in the right thread.. 

My project restoring my 64 has started. The car has been taken apart, interior has been removed. 

The car will be repainted with HOK Orion blue as base, and finished with Kandy cobalt blue. He top will be metallflake flip flop white to blue. Car will get 7 layers of clear coat in total. 

The interior will be getting the same style and engine as well with lots of chrome parts. 

Also updates will be:

o	Airride Technologies Bags with RidePro Big Red Max
o	ABS chrome front & rear disc brake kit with chrome booster
o	Power Steering ABS Brake Chrome
o	Chrome 14” wire wheels with Coopers
o	All new Weatherstrips,… etc

The car is painted now.. here some pictures of the past steps. 

- Car has been talking completely apart and all parts have been restored.

- All parts than have been painted form the inner sites.. and the interior

- Car was put back together and than painted from the outsite


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## OldDirty

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Swiss-Three

this is going to be nice


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

What a great moment !!! Looks great with the white top!


----------



## fabian

Here some larger picz..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Thats what has been done in the past weeks,... hopefully tomorrow or friday ( depends on the weather ) we will bring to car to the garage where it will be than finished. 

Planned is to put the airride system in first...


----------



## Domel

o Chrome 14” wire wheels with Coopers

Why 14? Are you sure?


----------



## fabian

Here some pictures of how the engine will look with the Billet Specialities Kit,.. my engine will be black and the oil pan will be chrome as well! I think it looks great!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

VERY NICE.......glad to see you put a link here!


----------



## black64ss

very very nice Fabian  
beautiful color to :thumbsup:


----------



## THA CREW

nice..very nice....but air ride????? :uh: 




















just fuckin with you......do your thing player. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

I will Bro ...!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA

AIR RIDE!!!! MAN YOU GUYS ARE KILLING THE LOWRIDER TRADITION. LET THEM KEEP THE AIR IN TRUCKS AND EUROS, BUT NOT A CHEVY MAN. GUYS PUT 10 TO 15G'S IN A CHEVY THEN PUT AIR BAGS AND 14'S. MAN SHIT DONE CHANGED. OR WE ARE GETTING MORE PEOPLE THAT ARE CAR BUILDERS INSTEAD OF PEOPLE THAT LOWRIDE. PS THIS IS NOT PERSONAL TO ANYONE, JUST A GENERAL CONCERN FOR OUR TRADITIONS. PEACE


----------



## Kartoon

damn its looking good


----------



## fabian

LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA - i dont know, but Lowriding has not married with Juice! Early lowriding is putting you car low.. and i think bags are perfect to drive as daily car, and still been able to hop. I do not want to start a discussion here,.. but i choosed bags and i hope you will respect this. I love juiced cars.. and i loved cool bagged Impalas as well! 
Lay it Low.. with Juice & Bags - we are just one big worldwide family!


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 1 2004, 04:16 PM
> *Lay it Low.. with Juice & Bags - its just want bif worldwide family!
> *


RESPECT


----------



## fabian

Lowrider Masters 2004

Here is a Video of the 2004 Lowrider Masters trailer.. it will be bigger and bigger this year in april! Who would come from this layitlow family? I would love to see some people coming over and have fun here! You´re very welcome!


----------



## fabian

Thats the tanks.. 2 X with 450 V-Airs..


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 1 2004, 11:28 PM
> *Lowrider Masters 2004
> 
> Here is a Video of the 2004 Lowrider Masters trailer.. it will be bigger and bigger this year in april! Who would come from this layitlow family? I would love to see some people coming over and have fun here! You´re very welcome!
> [snapback]2465774[/snapback]​*




:ugh: at the video





i like the paintjob they did, nice color. You sure i cant atleast talk you into some 13s? hahaha

if you ever need something for your ride, check out my homie`s shop at www.lowriderparts.nl the best prices in europe


----------



## LocoSpic

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 1 2004, 09:15 PM
> *AIR RIDE!!!! MAN YOU GUYS ARE KILLING THE LOWRIDER TRADITION. LET THEM KEEP THE AIR IN TRUCKS AND EUROS, BUT NOT A CHEVY MAN. GUYS PUT 10 TO 15G'S IN A CHEVY THEN PUT AIR BAGS AND 14'S. MAN SHIT DONE CHANGED. OR WE ARE GETTING MORE PEOPLE THAT ARE CAR BUILDERS INSTEAD OF PEOPLE THAT LOWRIDE. PS THIS IS NOT PERSONAL TO ANYONE, JUST A GENERAL CONCERN FOR OUR TRADITIONS. PEACE
> [snapback]2465384[/snapback]​*


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## LacTre

Nice work bro ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

there are 3 IDENTICAL 64's with air on this site


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 1 2004, 06:46 PM
> *there are 3 IDENTICAL 64's with air on this site
> [snapback]2466145[/snapback]​*


soon to be 4


----------



## lv93fleetwood

Coming out pretty tight. Keep posting pics as you get more done.


----------



## bigjaydogg

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 1 2004, 05:55 PM
> *soon to be 4
> [snapback]2466193[/snapback]​*



is there a another 64 drop!! coming around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 1 2004, 04:55 PM
> *soon to be 4
> [snapback]2466193[/snapback]​*



soon to be 5 :0 



very very nice work homie can't wait to see it finish

I also got air ride on my 64ss not install yet


----------



## fabian

Post pictures of the installs of the bags when yo do em.


----------



## fabian

5 ,.. and garanteed will be more and more !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 2 2004, 12:55 AM
> *soon to be 4
> [snapback]2466193[/snapback]​*


Dan,.. whats about your Project? Post some pics!


----------



## big pimpin

Tight work! :thumbsup: Does the top have a blue pearl on it?


----------



## fabian

No,.. its just HOK blue metallic base!


----------



## deesta

LOOKS LIKE THAT FOUR IS GONNA TURN HEAD'S HOMIE,NICE.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 1 2004, 10:27 PM
> *Post pictures of the installs of the bags when yo do em.
> [snapback]2467130[/snapback]​*



sure will...............Damn homie shit looks really good....post more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 1 2004, 04:55 PM
> *soon to be 4
> [snapback]2466193[/snapback]​*



This is interesting!


----------



## fabian

Hi,...

first of all i would like to wish everybody a nice x-mas and that you will all have a happy new Years Evening. 
I feel very bad to the people that are in Asia, and what happend. I did get married this year in Phuket,.. so my wishes to these people that have lost evrything are with them !!!


----------



## fabian

Here is the newest pictures of my 64! I think it looks very nice...


----------



## fabian

Airride setup in the back,..this will be done nicely in a few weeks time!


----------



## Swiss-Three

Beautiful ride homie. Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Sitting Low,.. i love it!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Sitting LOW !!!

Frame is on the ground if car is parked!


----------



## fabian

Airride is installed,.. is very fast! The chrome disc brakes are also installed for the front and back, i love the chromed cylinder!































Here you can see how the frame sits on the ground!


----------



## fabian

Thanks Swiss-Three


----------



## impala_631

looks really good, i cant wait to get started on my 64hopper, im painting it in peices too, every everything is getting painted, inside and out


----------



## fabian

This is what i did as well, it looks the best and the rust has no chance anymore after this !!! When will you start... will you juice it - witch colour you paint it?


----------



## MAYHEM

sweet bro i love that blue ,i wanna paint my blue similar to yours


----------



## Joost....

Im very glad you didnt went with 20inch wheels, these look much better. Where did you order them?


----------



## El Original

:thumbsup: Very Nice !!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice.


----------



## loco

and dont forget about the original air ride tech bagged, HOK candy, pearl white roof 63 impala. ive seen lots since this one :










































HOK 3 stage candy blue over a green base, nissan white roof with white pearl, then blue pearl. everything new or refurbished from bumper to bumper. air ride tech bag setup with 2 viar 450 compressors, big red valves, two 5 gallon tanks. everything meticulously hidden in the trunk


----------



## fabian

Hi Joost,

i got em from WSA in Germany here. Real good prices and quality for a local here. 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

I need this part in chorome! Anyone has this for sale, or know where i can get it!?


----------



## black64ss

Looks verry tight Fabian  
good work


----------



## THA CREW

looking real clean bro....


----------



## Joost....

are those upper a-arms tüv-approved?


----------



## fabian

Joost, yes they are!


----------



## fabian

Hi Loco,

i like you ride! Looks nice - btw. the girly kicks ass!!!


----------



## 3onthree

looking good man


----------



## Joost....

how do you get those tüv approved?


----------



## fabian

I own a Lotus Exige, ( see picture ) all the parts had been aprooved too, so i know the TUV man very well and he managed to do it! My car is street legal in Germany !!!


----------



## fabian

Btw, that car is low too !!!


----------



## Joost....

ah ok, what kinda work you do anyway to own all that?


----------



## fabian

Joost, are you coming to the Lowrider Masers? Swiss Three, will you come as well?


----------



## fabian

Layin Low...


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 28 2004, 03:54 PM
> *ah ok, what kinda work you do anyway to own all that?
> [snapback]2550607[/snapback]​*


there is your answer right there joost....


----------



## fabian

Ha ha,.. yes! This is the garage of my buddy anyway, who builts the car up!


----------



## 73 Riviera

well i thought it was a good try..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey joost check out my latest picture i just found....sorry to post my rivi in your topic Fabian....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 29 2004, 07:38 PM
> *well i thought it was a good try..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey joost check out my latest picture i just found....sorry to post my rivi in your topic Fabian....
> [snapback]2553367[/snapback]​*




haha, good eyes  

fabian, i wont be coming to the lowridermasters, we already discussed that :biggrin:


----------



## bigjaydogg

looks great! 
Check mine nuthing as nice as yours but its nice street cruiser never been cut or anything
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry2555397


----------



## SixFourClownin

Lookin good Fabian, Im glad you finally got it in the right forum........LOL


----------



## fabian

All windows with new weather strips are built in. Also, you can see the top of the ididit steering chrome column!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Also my new Engine arrived, 300 HP - has not been finished yet put together!

Polished Edelbrock Performer Intake
Edelbrock Fuel pump chromed
Edelbrock chromed timing cover
Lokar Dipstick
Polished Edelbrock Valve Covers
Billet Specialities Flamed air cleaner & wire loom

Billet Specialities Tru Trac Pully Kit:

New Polished Power Master 105 amp one wire alternator.
-Polished Billet Aluminum Alternator Bracket
-Polished Billet Aluminum Alt Fan and Pulley
-New Polished Sanden SD-7 Compressor with Polished Manifold
Block and Fittings
-Polished Billet Aluminum Compressor Bracket
-Polished Billet Aluminum Compressor Cover
-Polished Billet Aluminum Support Bracket
-New Edelbrock Aluminum Reverse Flow Water Pump
-Polished Billet Aluminum Water Pump Pulley with Hard Coat 
Anodized belt surface to reduce wear
-Polished Billet Aluminum Tensioner Specifically Made For The
System
-Polished Billet Aluminum Tensioner Pulley with Hard Coat
Anodized belt surface to reduce wear
-Polished Billet Aluminum Crank Pulley
-Stainless Fasteners
-Serpentine Belt


----------



## fabian

But still i have the problem finding the right steering wheel, i wanted the trenz one, but they do not produce any more and Lazerwerks can not do any billet ones. 

Any ideas where to get a billet one with an impala ?

Fabian


----------



## fabian

:thumbsup:


----------



## Domel

I love this steering wheel,
When you find some who do it for you give me pm.

peace.










Here the same.


----------



## fabian

I love it too, but i can not find any one who is producing one! Please help,...


----------



## fabian

Chief thanks for the PM, but i am looking for all chrome steering wheels!


----------



## schmidt64

there was a guy selling custom steering wheels a few weeks ago, his topic had a pic of a wheel with a giant cadillac logo on it, see if you can find it


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Jan 6 2005, 10:39 PM
> *there was a guy selling custom steering wheels a few weeks ago, his topic had a pic of a wheel with a giant cadillac logo on it, see if you can find it
> [snapback]2579393[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...hl=blvd+knights

here is the steering wheel guy


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2low

whut a about a 12.5 inch wheel from mooneyes it would look dope pluse they have one with a metalic blue grip and chrome center :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 5 2005, 12:44 PM
> *All windows with new weather strips are built in. Also, you can see the top of the ididit steering chrome column!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2573728[/snapback]​*


Where did you find that column, and did it fit right in? How much was it?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 7 2005, 05:32 AM
> *Where did you find that column, and did it fit right in? How much was it?
> [snapback]2579585[/snapback]​*


Hi Uso,

it is an ididit tilt colum all chrome, it is $799.- you will also need a flasher Kit and a few other parts.... it looks great!

steering column


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 7 2005, 02:14 AM
> *Hi Uso,
> 
> it is an ididit tilt colum all chrome, it is $799.- you will also need a flasher Kit and a few other parts.... it looks great!
> 
> steering column
> [snapback]2579974[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I will look into that.......got anymore pics of it installed?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn fool...thats a bad-ass impala....nice!!!


----------



## fabian

The radiatior is installed! This beauty was built by Big Dan "216 rider"


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Fenders beeing cut out a bit and built in


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

my beauty new 350 engine, chrome all the way!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

ABS all chorme cylinder


----------



## fabian

polished radiator made by Dan!


----------



## fabian

Nice view in the ididit steering column!


----------



## fabian

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black64ss

unglaublich schon :biggrin: 

looks verry verry good fabian


----------



## fabian

Thanks, see you in Holland arround or Germany,... 

Fabian


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looking REAL nice man........


----------



## fabian

Thanks... updates will be after the week end! 

I have to get out big THANKS :worship: :thumbsup: out to Dan "216Rider" that helped me getting all the parts to Germany!


----------



## fabian

My trunk setup has started,. pics will come soon!


----------



## fabian

Beautifull weather in germany it was Saturday, but very cold! We have started to built the trunk setup.


----------



## fabian

Was late til we finished the floor for the trunk. Here you see my buddies Tim, who is Mr. Wood and Jimmy who does technical stuff at my car!


----------



## fabian

This is a bad picture, but you can tell how it will look when it is finished! I think it looks so nice! We have mounted a plexiglass with an impla logo over the tanks and the compressors, and it is illuminated from blueish lights from the bottom, btw. same colour as my car.


----------



## fabian

Tim !


----------



## fabian

here you can see a piece of the wooden frame, where the flexilglass fits in!


----------



## SIM's64

sweet ride man!


----------



## fabian

so what you ll think about my trunk? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Cant wait to see what it looks like finished up! I think that plexiglass piece is going to be :thumbsup:

When will we see pics of Fabian?


----------



## fabian

Hi Dan! The parts will be here Monday,... THANKS!!! Here is a pic !


----------



## black64ss

i like the plexi :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Thanks Black,

trunk will be finished next saturday! I wil post finished pictures than!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

ok, so why did i miss out on this topic in the last couple of weeks ?!?
very very nice 64 - great work all around...
can't wait to see it at the masters in april, I'll be there too :biggrin: 
where you from ???

guten stark in die woche und sieh zu dass du neue pix hier rauf ziehst  

Mike


----------



## fabian

New Parts arrived! Thanks, Dan!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Here is the front of my new Dakota Dash!


----------



## fabian

All new nice Dakota Parts,..


----------



## fabian

my new chrome hood hinges from Art :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

6A !


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

my new electric power windows


----------



## Mr Impala

those PW switches are the wrong ones for your car. they will work but they are for new model chevys cars looking reall y nice


----------



## fabian

how the old ones look like? are they totally differnt? i hought they look same!


----------



## fabian

Hi Mike,...

cars from Duesseldorf. My car will be just a visitor! See you there...


----------



## fabian

Just packed out the Dakota Dash,.. looks so nice !!!


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody

Pics?


----------



## fabian

I will post some at the weekend if it is built in... !


----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

some more nice stuff to arrive... 

chrome wiper motor and heater!


----------



## fabian

This will look good ,.. with the chrome brake booster!


----------



## asco1

GAAAAWD DAAAYUM! That's gonna be the nicest lolo in germany - fo sure! Good work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Thanks Bro! Ride will be done in march ... you will see it sometime!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sweet! That Kandy is making my teeth hurt! LOL


----------



## fabian

looking forward to your done painting !


----------



## 59Impala

What ABS system is that? What all did you have to do to run it?


----------



## fabian

It is the regular chromed front and rear brake system for the 64 impala ABS offers, i have choosen the chromed version, it more expensive but just looks great. You also need a large brake booster. 

Installation:
The whole system setup is pretty easy, it took 2 days to install everything including the brake lines, it fits pretty good and you do have to do no extra drilling, etc... 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

I would change all brake lines as well, if you think about upgrading your system,.. this makes a big improovment on the braking and fading. 

59, is this what you wanted to know?


----------



## fabian

Here is a detailed picture from the front,..


----------



## 59Impala

yep, pretty much. I basically want to change my whole system on my 61. It has the old style single line master cylinder, and I want to upgrade. I plan on doing 4 wheel disc, so I just wanted to know what all you changed. I have a late model brake booster that looks like that one, but wasnt sure. Where did you buy all your parts, was it like an upgrade kit? Im not too familiar with upgrading chevy brakes, just wanted to get it right the first time. Also, damn nice work..love seein the classics being brought back the right way. I would have chosen the bags also on that ride.


----------



## fabian

I bought all parts at ABS Brake, http://www.absbrake.com/ - they know all the parts you will need for your upgrade. The new brake lines i got from classic industries. 

PM me if you need futerh help!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

damnt hat thing looks beautiful......looking good man ..mad props


----------



## fabian

Thanks Pimpdaddy!    

More pictures on sunday!


----------



## fabian

Here is a picture of the trunk plexi Logo! Sorry for the quality, was taking by my mobile phone!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 27 2005, 04:45 AM
> *Here is a picture of the trunk plexi Logo! Sorry for the quality, was taking by my mobile phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2648446[/snapback]​*


NICE!


----------



## fabian

Thanks USO! How is your paint project looking?


----------



## fabian

Hi,

does any one have the impala font logo as file or vector? 

Fabian


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 27 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Thanks USO! How is your paint project looking?
> [snapback]2648545[/snapback]​*


Everything is looking good so far, I almost have it all apart so we can get started! You and I both know ALOT OF WORK! But it looks good in the end.


----------



## fabian

Thats true, i am very happy that my paint, metall and body work has been finished! 
What color did you choose now?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 27 2005, 02:45 AM
> *Here is a picture of the trunk plexi Logo! Sorry for the quality, was taking by my mobile phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2648446[/snapback]​*



damn this is looking good ...more pics of this please...where is it located?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 27 2005, 05:39 PM
> *Thats true, i am very happy that my paint, metall and body work has been finished!
> What color did you choose now?
> [snapback]2650116[/snapback]​*


Kandy Oriental Blue over Stratto Blue Base, White top with 4 coats of White Ice Pearl! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rider

this is looking really good. definitley great work here.

i got a question for you. how much in the end will this cost? where would this kinda project put you at?


----------



## unkut2003

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 25 2005, 07:28 AM
> *Thanks Bro! Ride will be done in march ... you will see it sometime!
> [snapback]2639747[/snapback]​*



DAMN!!! You definitely get my props! That is one NICE ride. Coming from a person who is picky and pays attention to detal, you outdid yourself, lol! I do have a couple of quick questions for ya' though... First off, I'm currently restoring my '66 Caprice and for the last few months I've been back and forth on choosing a color. Well after seeing yours, I'm SOLD! Could you post or PM me the entire process you used to achieve that beautiful color? Also, be specific with the supplies and amounts needed if possible! It looks too nice with that chrome, which brings me to my next question. About how much did it run you to convert over to the dual mastercylinder? Not the complete disc conversion, but the dually itself? Well I hope to hear some answers soon, lol! Until then, Play On Playa...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rider_@Jan 28 2005, 06:13 AM
> *this is looking really good.  definitley great work here.
> 
> i got a question for you.  how much in the end will this cost?  where would this kinda project put you at?
> [snapback]2651610[/snapback]​*



Cadillac Rider - I wil let you know if the project is finished!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jan 28 2005, 02:04 AM
> *damn this is looking good ...more pics of this please...where is it located?
> [snapback]2650633[/snapback]​*












Pimpdaddy, 

the plexi is located in the trunk, underneath you will be able to see the two vair compressors and the 2 tanks. 

It has two differnt light modes, one for the day and one for the night . to get the best effect out of it. We will finish the trunk on saturday hopefully, i will post some more pictures than.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by unkut2003_@Jan 28 2005, 06:55 AM
> *DAMN!!!  You definitely get my props!  That is one NICE ride.  Coming from a person who is picky and pays attention to detal, you outdid yourself, lol!  I do have a couple of quick questions for ya' though...  First off, I'm currently restoring my '66 Caprice and for the last few months I've been back and forth on choosing a color.  Well after seeing yours, I'm SOLD!  Could you post or PM me the entire process you used to achieve that beautiful color?  Also, be specific with the supplies and amounts needed if possible!  It looks too nice with that chrome, which brings me to my next question.  About how much did it run you to convert over to the dual mastercylinder?  Not the complete disc conversion, but the dually itself?  Well I hope to hear some answers soon, lol!  Until then, Play On Playa...
> [snapback]2651728[/snapback]​*


Just sent you a pm with all infos! Hope that helps!


----------



## fabian

Okay,.. here we go! Update on my trunk and steering, dash,..etc...


----------



## fabian

Here is a pic on the automatic computer battery charger, that has differnt programms to charge gel and regular batteries.
Besinde this charger, there is a Northstar Gel Battery for the Airride system..


----------



## fabian

We have added a door, with will pop out if you touch it and be able to check battery and charger,..


----------



## fabian

Here more pictures of the illuminated plexi! I love this!


----------



## fabian

you can see under the plexi the two vairs and the two air tanks and the "big red" airrde valve


----------



## fabian

Here comes the best,... we have installed a billet steel plate under the tank, so the impala logo is projected into the lower part of the trunk as well! This is so nice! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Here is a clear view through the plexi,...


----------



## fabian

sorry for not having the plexi cleand yet, it has still the protection stuff on it. This will look eaven better if this is clean !


----------



## fabian

My new Dakotas - the blue illumination is a perfect match to my paint! Looks sweet !!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

MSD 6 A installed, not sure if i will chrome plate this?!


----------



## fabian

power steering installed ! New chrome hood hinges!


----------



## fabian

nice vies on my new dakotas


----------



## fabian

Bis thanks to my buddy Timm,


----------



## fabian

Here is the almost finished trunk! The nice thing about the system is, that you can out over the plexi an other coverd wooden part, so you can use the trunk fully and the plexi is covered and holds any weight!!










picture without plexi and cover,...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

This is how it will be it is finished,.. we need to do the wireing and then it will be done!


----------



## fabian

very nice detail,... we have added a pc plug into the lower left of the trunk - you just plug the power cable in and all batteries will be charged!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

that trunk it phat as hell...but what do you need to charge batteries for, aren't your compressors running off of your alternator, or a second battery???


----------



## fabian

Hi Ralph,

no the altenator is not connected. The charger is for the airride system and the audio system that will be installed. Both batteries will not run on the altenator.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

so the audio will be running off of a seperate battery as well???


----------



## fabian

Yes,.. it will!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 30 2005, 05:57 AM
> *Yes,.. it will!
> [snapback]2659440[/snapback]​*


prolly a dumb question but....why don't you run them off your alternator, after a night of crusing, you'r second battery will prolly die from the switch hitting and the bass blasting....why not just add a second battery and wire it up with an isolator???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Fabian, looks great keep up the great work homie. BTW, Love the Impala Plexi window. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark.

the trunk looks very nice and clean.and i love your dashboard  great work Fabian :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 30 2005, 01:07 PM
> *prolly a dumb question but....why don't you run them off your alternator, after a night of crusing, you'r second battery will prolly die from the switch hitting and the bass blasting....why not just add a second battery and wire it up with an isolator???
> [snapback]2659446[/snapback]​*


Hi Ralph,

the reason for this is that they are Gel Batteries and they need special treetment on recharing. An altenator would not be the best if you want a long live for em! The batteries are so strong they they will easly last to rund all amps etc.. on one batterie. This thing has 105A and will last quite a long time.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Fabian, looks great keep up the great work homie. BTW, Love the Impala Plexi window. uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2659451[/snapback]​*


Thanks,


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 30 2005, 01:26 PM
> *the trunk looks very nice and clean.and i love your dashboard  great work Fabian :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2659458[/snapback]​*


Hi Mark,
your ride is very cool as well! Hope to see it in Holland or Germany arround. Duesseldorf is not very far! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Here is an other picture of the Dakota! It is the VFD3-63C-IMP-CLK - 7 Gauge System. I also added the GSS-1000 Gear Shift Position Sending Unit.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I think you'll be surprised at how quickly those compressors will kill a battery. I had a group 31 deep cycle powering 1 compressor, and it would last only a few hours before it died.


----------



## fabian

I know, this is why i decided to go for a Northstar Gel battery. 

Btw. I can not thank Dan enough for supporting my project. He is my US connection and helps me getting all these great parts over to Germany!

DAN YOU´RE THE MAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 30 2005, 02:27 PM
> *I know, this is why i decided to go for a Northstar Gel battery.
> 
> Btw. I can not thank Dan enough for supporting my project. He is my US connection and helps me getting all these great parts over to Germany!
> 
> DAN YOU´RE THE MAN!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2660104[/snapback]​*


Glad to help.


----------



## black64ss

looks verry cool again fabian  :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by black64ss_@Jan 30 2005, 08:45 PM
> *looks verry cool again fabian    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2660145[/snapback]​*


Thanks!


----------



## MrBiggs7

Great thead man! Even better ride. I'm glad to watch its progress. 

Did you contact the people for the custom steering wheel? What's next, bags?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Jan 30 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Great thead man!  Even better ride.  I'm glad to watch its progress.
> 
> Did you contact the people for the custom steering wheel?  What's next, bags?
> [snapback]2660237[/snapback]​*


Hi! 
i have contacted them, but no chance of getting one. TRENZ does not produce it any more, and no one produce a all billet one, lazerwerkz also not. Any idea? 

I have my bags alreayd installed,.. my airride is ready to go - i have the setup from airride technology in my car. works great and is fast enough!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

can't wait to see that thang on the road homie....good luck on the battery thing, let us know if it worked out fine and how long they lasted...


----------



## unkut2003

Damn, that ride is lookin' KILLER! I can only dream of having something so nice. If you don't mind me asking, how much $$$ have you wrapped up into this already?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 30 2005, 09:52 PM
> *can't wait to see that thang on the road homie....good luck on the battery thing, let us know if it worked out fine and how long they lasted...
> [snapback]2660311[/snapback]​*


I will,.. but i think it should work out perfect. We have tried it saturday the whole day playing arround wirth the airride and no problem. Will keep you updated!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by unkut2003_@Jan 30 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Damn, that ride is lookin' KILLER!  I can only dream of having something so nice.  If you don't mind me asking, how much $$$ have you wrapped up into this already?
> [snapback]2660491[/snapback]​*




Hi Unkut,.. 
some $ til now went into my project, i could have a nice holiday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: from it! 

I PM you if it´s done. Will be arround march!


----------



## fabian

Interiors:

My "old" interior is actually pretty new, my question now - would you leave the interior witch my new color or would you change to white interior or any other color. 

Please leave your feedback and tell me what you think looks best !


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

What looks best to this?


----------



## fabian

what you all think about blue interior ?


----------



## Domel

Blue car - blue interior -- sounds good


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Jan 31 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Blue car - blue interior -- sounds good
> [snapback]2664161[/snapback]​*


what about white,.. ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

There's user on this forum that is from Florida, I think his name is "Bagdcutlass" or something to that sort. I could've swore that I read somewhere where he can custom make you a steering wheel!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Wow this things come a long way! I think white with blue inserts on the interior would look good.


----------



## fabian

I thought of all white interior with dark blue carpets.


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *what about white,.. ?
> [snapback]2664164[/snapback]​*



Blue and white. White stripes beetwen blue.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Jan 31 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Blue and white. White stripes beetwen blue.
> [snapback]2664277[/snapback]​*


Yahh, but you can not buy this! Just all white or all blue. Custom made is too expensive here in Germany.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 31 2005, 01:30 PM
> *Yahh, but you can not buy this! Just all white or all blue. Custom made is too expensive here in Germany.
> [snapback]2664284[/snapback]​*




all blue.....blue and white has been done to death.....


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 31 2005, 09:35 PM
> *all blue.....blue and white has been done to death.....
> [snapback]2664315[/snapback]​*


you have any more pictures of all blue and all white? Please post em here !

Thanks!


----------



## fabian

Okay,.. .here is what i am going to do:

All white interior with blue carpets, it just fits best to my ride - white roof with this shiny blue HOK paint!


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 31 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Yahh, but you can not buy this! Just all white or all blue. Custom made is too expensive here in Germany.
> [snapback]2664284[/snapback]​*


I ask here In poland.

Check this POLISH CAR










AND IT'S INTERIOR:










and the cost in Warsaw are about 66 dolars for 1 meter of good quality material.

I can give you a telephone number.

peace.


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 30 2005, 04:40 AM
> *MSD 6 A installed, not sure if i will chrome plate this?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2659405[/snapback]​*


 Hey Fabian i would paint it with the blue. Remove the msd stickers very carefully maybe with heat gun. Paint the whole thing and sand the paint off the raised areas go from like 400 grit on up to prepare for polishing. You'll have a a blue box with polish fins. Then put stickers back on. Maybe you can contact MSD and get new stickers (tell them your box didn't come with any) so you don have to be nice takin them off.

Hey keep it up real nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 1 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Hey Fabian i would paint it with the blue. Remove the msd stickers very carefully maybe with heat gun. Paint the whole thing and sand the paint off the raised areas go from like 400 grit on up to prepare for polishing. You'll have a a blue box with polish fins. Then put stickers back on. Maybe you can contact MSD and get new stickers (tell them your box didn't come with any) so you don have to be nice takin them off.
> 
> Hey keep it up real nice ride. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2668926[/snapback]​*


i agree! your car looks hot homie, i hope one day i'll own a lolo as nice as this!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 1 2005, 09:49 AM
> *I ask here In poland.
> 
> Check this POLISH CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT'S INTERIOR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cost in Warsaw are about 66 dolars for 1 meter of good quality material.
> 
> I can give you a telephone number.
> 
> peace.
> [snapback]2667478[/snapback]​*


Thanks Domlek,
i have order my new interior! I did go for all white vinyl interior with blue carpets,.. should look very nice.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 1 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Hey Fabian i would paint it with the blue. Remove the msd stickers very carefully maybe with heat gun. Paint the whole thing and sand the paint off the raised areas go from like 400 grit on up to prepare for polishing. You'll have a a blue box with polish fins. Then put stickers back on. Maybe you can contact MSD and get new stickers (tell them your box didn't come with any) so you don have to be nice takin them off.
> 
> Hey keep it up real nice ride. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2668926[/snapback]​*


Very nice idea! Will think about it - the distributor and spark plugs are red as well, so i will first install all and than decide!!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Feb 1 2005, 09:13 PM
> *i agree! your car looks hot homie, i hope one day i'll own a lolo as nice as this!
> [snapback]2669043[/snapback]​*


Thanks !


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 1 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Thanks Domlek,
> i have order my new interior! I did go for all white vinyl interior with blue carpets,.. should look very nice.
> [snapback]2669223[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian

my new transmission arrived today! TH350! Great!


----------



## Domel

Any photos - AIR ISTALL WORK ?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 2 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Any photos - AIR ISTALL WORK ?
> [snapback]2674224[/snapback]​*


Not detailed, i will take some at the week end if you like. There are a few of the front system in the beginning of this thread. You see the upper and lower control arm with the bag!


----------



## fabian

Who does sell AC for the 64 imala, how does the install looks from the factory AC? Any one has one for sale,... ? Please post some pictures, and what i need to do to upgarde. I already have a AC compressor...


----------



## fabian

Please post some pics !!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 3 2005, 01:59 AM
> *Who does sell AC for the 64 imala, how does the install looks from the factory AC? Any one has one for sale,... ? Please post some pictures, and what i need to do to upgarde. I already have a AC compressor...
> [snapback]2677350[/snapback]​*


Check out HUBBARD'S they have nice kits!


----------



## fabian

Hi Curtis,

i have orderd my kit at Hubbards! Will be here in Germany in a few weeks! Thanks
Fabian


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2005, 02:25 AM
> *Check out HUBBARD'S they have nice kits!
> [snapback]2684878[/snapback]​*


Hi Curtis,

just saw that we both have orderd the same interior kit. I also get the white from the insite and blue carpets! 

Really good choice!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2005, 05:22 AM
> *Hi Curtis,
> 
> just saw that we both have orderd the same interior kit. I also get the white from the insite and blue carpets!
> 
> Really good choice!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2686074[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, do you that in the past week, Me, my uncle and now you have ordered the SAME kit from Hubbards! LOL


----------



## fabian

Yeh, thats what Jason told me! Thats the reason why i have to wait a few weeks til i get mine!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

looking very good....this is one of the rides that inspire me :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Thanks a lot! Looking forward to finish the project!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

can't wait to see it

question- what is that mds thing? red little box? lol sorry I'm dumb


----------



## fabian

Thats the Ignition Control

My Ignition setup is:

MSD Blaster Coil - Blaster-2 Coil Red, with Power Tower, resistor, terminal and boot 

MSD Billet and Pro-Billet Distributors - Chevy V8 Pro-Billet 

MSD 6-Series Ignition - 6A Ignition Control

NGK V-Power Spark Plugs - 14mm x .460'' Reach with 5/8'' Hex Projected Tip

MSD 8.5mm Red Super Conductor Spark Plug Wires - w/HEI Style Distributor Cap

Should look nice, ... and work great!


----------



## fabian

Next weekend, we will put the transmission in and the engine hopefully as well! Allmost all electric wireing has been done!


----------



## fabian

Intersting Setup from Dan! maybe i will have an other 2 tanks,.. i have still lots of room left in my trunk!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

I have my aqua interior for sale. It is like new - just few month old, just sell it because of color match! I ship everywhere! Who is intersted sent my a pm!


----------



## fabian

here some pictures:


----------



## fabian

...


----------



## fabian

...


----------



## fabian

...


----------



## fabian

...


----------



## fabian

anyone interested?   

Also, i have the 
- original dash display for sale
- original front and rear brakes
- original wheels
- original heater, runs great!
- wiper motor, runs great!
- original power steering with shaft, etc...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2005, 11:11 AM
> *Intersting Setup from Dan! maybe i will have an other 2 tanks,.. i have still lots of room left in my trunk!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2686580[/snapback]​*


hardline the tanks together and float the gauge in the middle :cheesy:


----------



## orange

damn man, yoo doin great things over in germany! cant wait to see pix of it out on the streets, giving the old people heartattacks hehe


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 5 2005, 05:56 PM
> *hardline the tanks together and float the gauge in the middle  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2686695[/snapback]​*


I rather stay than with 4 X 5 gallon tanks!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by orange_@Feb 5 2005, 05:59 PM
> *damn man, yoo doin great things over in germany! cant wait to see pix of it out on the streets, giving the old people heartattacks hehe
> [snapback]2686698[/snapback]​*


Thanks, i can not wait to get on the streets if the car is done! Hopefully the weather here in Germany will be nice arround if we´re done! Sent us some sun over to Germany, i was last week in munich and it snowed 55 inches!


----------



## fabian

Just lots of snow arround here!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Intersting Setup from Dan! maybe i will have an other 2 tanks,.. i have still lots of room left in my trunk!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2686580[/snapback]​*



Hi Dan,

what size tanks will fit into the sides of the trunk?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre

Wow I really love that impala.Now I feel like doing up my impala.I love all the stuff you are doing with the impala,from the motor,ignition,digital dash,airbag setup and everything else.1st place trophys at all the shows you go to!!! Carlos


----------



## bigjaydogg

all white would look fantastic...my old 64 interior just to give you an idea of what yours will look liek even thoguh ti will be 100 x nicer


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 5 2005, 11:41 PM
> *Wow I really love that impala.Now I feel like doing up my impala.I love all the stuff you are doing with the impala,from the motor,ignition,digital dash,airbag setup and everything else.1st place trophys at all the shows you go to!!!  Carlos
> [snapback]2687443[/snapback]​*


Thanks Carlos, ... !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Feb 6 2005, 12:54 AM
> *all white would look fantastic...my old 64 interior just to give you an idea of what yours will look liek even thoguh ti will be 100 x nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2687602[/snapback]​*


Yeah, it does look really nice! Thanks for posting the picture. I will get my interior in 2-3 weeks! I will post pictures than!

Thanks!


----------



## fabian

First of all i have to thank again the "Dan" who is making my project very easy! He helps me all to get the stuff here to Germany! 

So FedEx came this morning with very nice parts! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Here is a short list of new arrivals:

chrome heater
chrome wiper motor 
chrome brake pedal assembly
hood & trunk mirrors 
REAR AXLE BRAKE LINES, STAINLESS STEEL
FRONT TO REAR BRAKE LINE. STAINLESS STEEL 
FRONT BRAKE LINE W/ POWER BRAKE STAINLESS STEEL 
1964 STEERING WHEEL KIT IMPALA & SS 
DOME LIGHT BEZEL, ROUND, 2 DR.HT.
SUNVISORS, COUPE, STAR, WHITE 
SUNVISOR SUPPORT, HARDTOP 
SUNVISOR SUPPORT, SLEEVE 
PARKING LIGHT LENS CLEAR 
Billet Specialties Billet power steering reser.
Powermaster starter chrome
Lokar Flexible Aluminum Engine Oil Dipsticks
Lokar gas & brake pedall assembly
B&M polished transmission cooler
MSD spark wires

....
more to list ...


----------



## fabian

Here is all the stuff,.. very long list!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

here some detailed pictres of some parts...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

look at this beauty,.. chromed electric fan!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## THA CREW

project is coming together real nice homie...55 inches of snow in munich...damn!!!! :0 :0 .....It's been a few years since I've been out there.There would be all kinds of hoes downtown in marineplatz...near the glockenspeil.Does all the air ride have to be TUV approved???


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Feb 7 2005, 03:42 PM
> *project is coming together real nice homie...55 inches of snow in munich...damn!!!! :0  :0 .....It's been a few years since I've been out there.There would be all kinds of hoes downtown in marineplatz...near the glockenspeil.Does all the air ride have to be TUV approved???
> [snapback]2691625[/snapback]​*


Yes we will get evrything aprroved! Will do some more work til next week end! How you like munich crew?


----------



## fabian

Hi i am planing on wrapping my frame, question:
witch color should i paint it, also iam am thinking of some paint stripping. Witch kind of would you do, and what colors will look best?

Thanks Fabian


----------



## fabian

Please post some pics, and ideas! Just let me know what you think!


----------



## fabian

Project is moving on! We have finished all electric wireing,.. that was a lot of work! 
We will start now putting the new tranmission and engine into the car, this will start on the week end. I will change all hoses to stainless hoses, looks much better and better quality,..
Also, the new parts will be put together! Can not wait to see the chromed fan installed! :biggrin: 
Question here, the mirrors for the truk and hood, how long do they need to dry until they hood and trunk can be reininstalled? 

Thanks!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

wow that stuff looks nice


Gotta hook me up on the sites for all that stuff

like 

-sunvisors
-sparkplugs
-fan


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 08:36 AM
> *wow  that stuff looks nice
> Gotta hook me up on the sites for all that stuff
> 
> like
> 
> -sunvisors
> -sparkplugs
> -fan
> [snapback]2705302[/snapback]​*


Hi!
your project is getting real nice buddy! I will PM you all the links, where i bought it. The fan is really cool - nice feature, i addition to the electic thermostat i have added a moroso switch, that on one site turns on the heater automaticly at your given temperature and allows you still to turn in on manually. 
Thats a cool feature, if you cruise arround through the cuty on a hot day and water is always high!


----------



## impala_631

thats going to be a magazine car soon!!! :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 10 2005, 12:42 AM
> *Hi!
> your project is getting real nice buddy! I will PM you all the links, where i bought it. The fan is really cool - nice feature, i addition to the electic thermostat i have added a moroso switch, that on one site turns on the heater automaticly at your given temperature and allows you still to turn in on manually.
> Thats a cool feature, if you cruise arround through the cuty on a hot day and water is always high!
> [snapback]2705317[/snapback]​*



Thanks, its iight lol

Yeah I'm order a lot of new shit for it 

looking awesome again

and yeah its gonna be in a mag soon....


----------



## Momo64

Can't wait to see it done up. Good job homie!!!!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Thanks, its iight lol
> 
> Yeah I'm order a lot of new shit for it
> 
> looking awesome again
> 
> and yeah its gonna be in a mag soon....
> [snapback]2705334[/snapback]​*


Hey very cool, witch mag is this going to be?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 10 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Can't wait to see it done up. Good job homie!!!!!
> [snapback]2705335[/snapback]​*


Thanks man,.. i am all exited as well! Next big step is, have the engine built it! That should look really nice will all the chrome!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 10 2005, 12:55 AM
> *Hey very cool, witch mag is this going to be?
> [snapback]2705340[/snapback]​*



well i meant urs homie,urs prob gonna be in Lowrider mag for sure

But my is in a new MAgazine called Streetthunder when it was still in progress under TEENs with Oldies....

It just came out


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

Holy shit Fabian How could I miss the trunk?? lol

god damn that thing is nice as hell..Love it....

Damn nice work

I like what u did with it...I like the panels 


hey what is the charger thing for? howmuch was it?>


----------



## Swiss-Three

I knew this was going to be great.

Amazing work Fabian :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Ohh thanks! I do not think that it will be featured in any amreican magazines. It is just too far to bring it all the way from Germany to the US,.. but we will take professional pictures with some local beauties! So if any us magazonbe is intersted i will happy to sent them!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 09:16 AM
> *Holy shit Fabian How could I miss the trunk?? lol
> 
> god damn that thing is nice as hell..Love it....
> 
> Damn nice work
> 
> I like what u did with it...I like the panels
> hey what is the charger thing for? howmuch was it?>
> [snapback]2705374[/snapback]​*


Thanks! 

the charger is for the car stereo battery, the airride and the regular starter. It is arround 600 Dollar, but has different autmatic programms to charge gel batteries - and does not produce any heat! 
I know it´s just a nice to have,. but is this not the nicest?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Swiss-Three_@Feb 10 2005, 09:27 AM
> *I knew this was going to be great.
> 
> Amazing work Fabian  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2705387[/snapback]​*


Thanks,... you will see it in the summer if we meet in Geneve at the lake and have a few drinks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

... and cruise arround!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swiss-Three

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 10 2005, 01:33 AM
> *... and cruise arround!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2705404[/snapback]​*


Oh Yes oh Yes


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

Thats kewl homie

Sounds great...

gotta give me tips on how u put all the panels together...

also when u have time send me the links for that stuff


Keep us updated


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Thats kewl homie
> 
> Sounds great...
> 
> gotta give me tips on how u put all the panels together...
> 
> also when u have time send me the links for that stuff
> Keep us updated
> [snapback]2705407[/snapback]​*


PM juest sent !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Swiss-Three_@Feb 10 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Oh Yes oh Yes
> [snapback]2705406[/snapback]​*


Any nice clubs arround witch some nice babes?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

thanks Fabian

what did u used for ur trunk panels and all? how are they holding on the sides?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 09:46 AM
> *thanks Fabian
> 
> what did u used for ur trunk panels and all? how are they holding on the sides?
> [snapback]2705432[/snapback]​*


It tooks us 3 whole days to get everything done,.. they are mounted and the lower wooden plate that we have installed ( do not know how to express it in english sorry ) in the panells some parts where you mount it. The most work is done by shaping the panels, getting it ready to fit tight and have all streight.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

Thanks Homie....

great work


----------



## Swiss-Three

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 10 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Any nice clubs arround witch some nice babes?
> [snapback]2705422[/snapback]​*


----------



## Swiss-Three

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 10 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Any nice clubs arround witch some nice babes?
> [snapback]2705422[/snapback]​*


Oh the babes are nice alright, but don't expect it to be like Spain. Most of them are bitches with inflated egos, you'll see....

A couple of Impala's cruising in formation should turn heads though


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Swiss-Three_@Feb 10 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Oh the babes are nice alright, but don't expect it to be like Spain. Most of them are bitches with inflated egos, you'll see....
> 
> A couple of Impala's cruising in formation should turn heads though
> [snapback]2705641[/snapback]​*


I will come down man! We will be cruising and have fun! I will be there arround end of april!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 10 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Thanks Homie....
> 
> great work
> [snapback]2705449[/snapback]​*



Thanks! :biggrin: 

You´re car as well!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

looks good bro....turning out really nice.....


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *looks good bro....turning out really nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2707780[/snapback]​*


Thanks, i think the real "look&effect" comes out in 2-3 month if we will polish the car!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 11 2005, 02:44 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2708680[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Question:

How long does it take to dry, if you have put the mirrors into trunk and hood?


----------



## fabian

here is the new power brake steel flex hoses,..


----------



## fabian

an other pictures of the rear line...


----------



## fabian

We did work on the car this weeks end!

Did not take any pictures.. just a friend one, where we just get in the transmission.


----------



## fabian

We will built in the tranmission and engine by end of next weeks end, after we will install all new hoses and hopefully have the engine running!

We have to cut the cardan shaft, due the fact that the car was before a shifter and we changed now to automatic TH350. We will put a spline end also into it. 

Anyone has the exact length of the cardan shaft for automatic transmission. 

Thanks
Fabian


----------



## fabian

where do i get a nice billet chrome or polished coil bracket? any pics or web sites?


----------



## fabian

we did finish the trunk now finally, looks great! I will post some pics of it next saturday, when i have time. 
The plexi is just great ...


----------



## fabian




----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## fabian

Dan, you know how long the cardan shaft needs to be?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 13 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Dan, you know how long the cardan shaft needs to be?
> [snapback]2719908[/snapback]​*


For a Th350 with a short tailshaft I believe its 2 1/8"" off of the front section.


----------



## fabian

Thnaks, do you know the complete length as well til the rear axle?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 13 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Thnaks, do you know the complete length as well til the rear axle?
> [snapback]2719997[/snapback]​*



not off hand, I have a slip section in the back 1/2 of my driveshaft, otherwise i would measure it. all you need to do is have the front section shortened and you should be fine.


----------



## fabian

Thanks!


----------



## fabian

short update:

transmission is installed, with the shifter linkage to the new steering column, also the Gear Shift Position Sending Unit from Dakota is connected to the tranmission.


----------



## fabian

next will be getting all new stainless brakelines installed,... and built in the engine.


----------



## CO-PILOT

hey alta wie gehts hamma kiste mon. ich bon dusseldorf auch aber ich leb in america jetzt. ich lebte in gerresheim fur 13 jahre.... wo kommst du her welche stadtteil?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 17 2005, 10:11 AM
> *hey alta wie gehts hamma kiste mon. ich bon dusseldorf auch aber ich leb in america jetzt. ich lebte in gerresheim fur 13 jahre.... wo kommst du her welche stadtteil?
> [snapback]2737010[/snapback]​*


Nice,...i am not directly from the City.


----------



## fabian

Dan,.. thanks! Front brake line arrived today!!! 

I will post some updated pictures tomorrow!


----------



## fabian

okay,.. a few pictures of the lastes updates!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

chrome wiper motor installed,.. and also the new transmission!


----------



## fabian

The ididit shift kit and the dakota digital shift positioner installed! You can seee it at the right site of the tranmission.


----------



## fabian

getting all new stainless brake line installed is a lot of work man


----------



## fabian

nice view on the hinges :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

view on the installation and digital prozessors of the dakota kit


----------



## fabian

what a great look with the white lenses and the polished bumper! What you all think ?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

more :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Have not installed the mirrors yet,.. this will be done after the engine is fittet in, i like the look


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

How you like that ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Lookin' good Fabian. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CO-PILOT

clean


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

very nice! :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala

Thats clean keep it up man


----------



## Subwoofer

nice!!! great work


----------



## gibby64

very clean look with the white lenses.... gonna look like a block of chrome is comming down the street :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 19 2005, 03:02 PM
> *very nice!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2747372[/snapback]​*


Dan Thanks,.. you´re the man!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 19 2005, 10:38 PM
> *very clean look with the white lenses.... gonna look like a block of chrome is comming down the street  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2748954[/snapback]​*


Yeah,... i am going to polish the grill as well! This should be nice and clean look in the sun! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Anyone has a good chromer in Europe where i can sent my stuff to?


----------



## fabian

Mark, Jooost ?


----------



## Joost....

Well theres alot of them but i personally suggest to put all your stuff in the car and bring it to Poland. They dont got the EU-laws yet over there so you get the real old school chrome and itll save some money. Be sure to ask for show-chrome, not regular chrome.


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 21 2005, 02:32 PM
> *Well theres alot of them but i personally suggest to put all your stuff in the car and bring it to Poland. They dont got the EU-laws yet over there so you get the real old school chrome and itll save some money. Be sure to ask for show-chrome, not regular chrome.
> [snapback]2756827[/snapback]​*



Yes thats right :-D
We DO IT HERE VERY GOOD :-D
I will show you some of our stuff later :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

sorry for double post some net error


----------



## fabian

Hi Domelek,

can you hook me up with some show chrome in Poland? Do you have some people over there who do this ?
Post some pics ..


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 21 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Yes thats right :-D
> We DO IT HERE VERY GOOD :-D
> I will show you some of our stuff later :biggrin:
> [snapback]2756850[/snapback]​*


Lets see it !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

I know some good places in all over the Poland.
My friends very often chrom some parts.
It's may take me some time to collect some good photos but in some days I will show you :-D

pzdr.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 22 2005, 09:58 AM
> *I know some good places in all over the Poland.
> My friends very often chrom some parts.
> It's may take me some time to collect some good photos but in some days I will show you :-D
> 
> pzdr.
> [snapback]2759932[/snapback]​*


Hi D.

thanks! How quickly can you chrome stuff, and how much you take for it?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Feb 22 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2759945[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I like your DVD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 22 2005, 03:18 AM
> *Hi D.
> 
> thanks! How quickly can you chrome stuff, and how much you take for it?
> [snapback]2759952[/snapback]​*



I don't chrome parts my self.
I know only some good firms where they do it.
Some the most reputable have so many orders from all over the europe that you have to wait till june!!
But I know some good neer to my city.
Later I show.


----------



## wsrider

projects looking good!! :biggrin: question do youre sponsers hook you up with parts for youre car?keep up the good work and keep them pictures coming....


----------



## Subwoofer

can't wait to see those chrome parts from poland...


----------



## fabian

Yeah! Mee too - D. Lets post em up!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 22 2005, 01:14 PM
> *projects looking good!! :biggrin: question do youre sponsers hook you up with parts for youre car?keep up the good work and keep them pictures coming....
> [snapback]2760067[/snapback]​*


.. i got good deals with em - and i would recomend these companies to work with! 

:biggrin: The underlined is the best !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 22 2005, 09:08 AM
> *Yeah! Mee too - D. Lets post em up!
> [snapback]2760416[/snapback]​*


I am still waiting for photos.Must be patient.

I got now only 4.


----------



## Joost....

Its best to polish everything yourself to make sure they dont fuck that up, probably save some mobey too


----------



## fabian

Hi D.

looks nice man! Whats the biggest size of chroing they can do? Rear Axel okay?


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 22 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Its best to polish everything yourself to make sure they dont fuck that up, probably save some mobey too
> [snapback]2761274[/snapback]​*



YES THATS RIGHT!!!
IT IS ALWAYS POSSIBLE THEY FUCK UP SOMETHING.
(For example if they see that you are rich and they can get some money from you but it is realllllly rarely --- in Poland ;-) )


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 22 2005, 02:35 PM
> *Hi D.
> 
> looks nice man! Whats the biggest size of chroing they can do? Rear Axel okay?
> [snapback]2761751[/snapback]​*



It deppends.
I will collect more photos in one week and send you some good firm adress and telehone numbers so you will can talk with them.


----------



## Domel

http://www.chrom-tech.com/


----------



## Domel

http://www.lowrider.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1430 

LOOK AT THIS CHROME ON THIS "WARSZAWA"


----------



## Domel

http://www.chrom-tech.com

ENGLISH AND GERMAN WEB SITE VERSION


----------



## Domel

This cars are creazy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

http://www.galwa-kor.com.pl/
http://www.toraj.pl/
http://www.galmet.rze.pl/
http://www.chromowanie.pl/
http://www.jawoks.agnet.pl/
http://www.galmex.gda.pl/


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hey man....you got any new pics snapped of this thing....i love this thread....the 64 came out nad-ass so far!!!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 22 2005, 11:45 PM
> *http://www.galwa-kor.com.pl/
> http://www.toraj.pl/
> http://www.galmet.rze.pl/
> http://www.chromowanie.pl/
> http://www.jawoks.agnet.pl/
> http://www.galmex.gda.pl/
> [snapback]2762568[/snapback]​*


Hi D!

thaks for all those links! Great! I will try some of the companes if i know wht all i have to get chromed! 

Thanks!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 23 2005, 01:10 AM
> *hey man....you got any new pics snapped of this thing....i love this thread....the 64 came out nad-ass so far!!!!
> [snapback]2762903[/snapback]​*


Hi Raplh Dogg,

what you want details of?


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 23 2005, 06:44 AM
> *Hi D!
> 
> thaks for all those links! Great! I will try some of the companes if i know wht all i have to get chromed!
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]2764815[/snapback]​*



No problem!

 




--------

When the air system installing begin ?

-peace.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Feb 23 2005, 01:50 PM
> *No problem!
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> When the air system installing begin ?
> 
> -peace.
> [snapback]2764820[/snapback]​*


----------



## Domel

http://www.motochrom.pl/

This firm is also really good.

( They did some chrome for Bentley.My homie sad it looks like just from factory. )


----------



## fabian

D!

the chrome links are very good. Where have you sent your stuff to? I will try one of em in a few weeks! :biggrin: 

Thanks again 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 23 2005, 02:08 PM
> *
> [snapback]2764841[/snapback]​*



It has been installed already! It works and rund great!


----------



## fabian

Look a this clean ride! Very nice.. Dan your the Man, i want it !


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 23 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Hi Raplh Dogg,
> 
> what you want details of?
> [snapback]2764816[/snapback]​*


the whole thing :roflmao: 

just some snaps of it driving down the road....you have that thing drivable yet???


----------



## Domel

Can you put some photos of air install ?or video clip how does it works?


----------



## fabian

Here some more pictures and details,...

Most Impartant, my Buddy "Franks" new Dog. It is "Joker" 10 weeks old!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

new polished transmission cooler,.. with stainless steel hoses!


----------



## fabian

here is an other picture where you can see the hoses and the installed transmisson, etc....


----------



## fabian

power steering catch tank, witch hoses


----------



## fabian

chromed heater ...


----------



## fabian

also new cardan shaft,...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

sweet...nice dogg...is that a rott???


i love rotts


----------



## fabian

my new white interior,...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2005, 04:52 PM
> *sweet...nice dogg...is that a rott???
> i love rotts
> [snapback]2770147[/snapback]​*



Yes it is!


----------



## fabian

engine is ready to get in on saturday !!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

all chrome ... :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn.....all the stuff you've done to the 4 and things going in...is the stuff my dreams are made of...


----------



## fabian

here some pictures of the airbag installation


----------



## fabian

Firestone bags...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

installed brake lines...


----------



## fabian

very cool scooter with hoda powerd engine! :biggrin: Dan do you recon the half moons?


----------



## fabian

2 X 5 gallon tanks with 2 vairs and 1/2inch valves


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> *damn.....all the stuff you've done to the 4 and things going in...is the stuff my dreams are made of...
> [snapback]2770179[/snapback]​*



ill qoute myself....cuz your a post-a-holic and prolly didn't see this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

did you put in that pwr window kit yet?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 24 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Okay,.. so how you like it?
> [snapback]2770218[/snapback]​*



love it homie...


----------



## fabian

Okay,.. so how you like it?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2005, 05:10 PM
> *ill qoute myself....cuz your a post-a-holic and prolly didn't see this!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2770232[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

did you put in that pwr window kit yet?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 24 2005, 05:13 PM
> *did you put in that pwr window kit yet?
> [snapback]2770252[/snapback]​*


yes we did,..


----------



## himbone

how do they work ive seen that kit on ebay for awhile and have wondered how good they are


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 24 2005, 05:14 PM
> *how do they work ive seen that kit on ebay for awhile and have wondered how good they are
> [snapback]2770260[/snapback]​*



can´t tell you some much about it yet. It works, and we see how it tuns in a few weeks yet!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

looking bad ass homie....Love the engine....get her install


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 24 2005, 05:17 PM
> *looking bad ass homie....Love the engine....get her install
> [snapback]2770271[/snapback]​*


Thanks,.. we will put it in saturday!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2005, 05:11 PM
> *love it homie...
> [snapback]2770237[/snapback]​*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 24 2005, 10:23 AM
> *
> [snapback]2770304[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman

I agree, Lowriding started in East LA and even the OG's are rolling in air ride. Better for your ride and your back...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Feb 24 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I agree, Lowriding started in East LA and even the OG's are rolling in air ride.  Better for your ride and your back...
> [snapback]2770329[/snapback]​*


the only air on my ride is in the tires..........
















not hating fabian....the 64 is hard ass hell bro....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

double post...sorry


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2005, 05:28 PM
> *the only air on my ride is in the tires..........
> not hating fabian....the 64 is hard ass hell bro....
> [snapback]2770348[/snapback]​*


Thats okay,.. i love cars with juise & bags. I really want to drive this car, so bags is just the better option! And there is not a 64 Impala with bags in germany arround!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 24 2005, 11:05 AM
> *very cool scooter with hoda powerd engine!  :biggrin: Dan do you recon the half moons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2770207[/snapback]​*


haha!


----------



## CO-PILOT

Hammerhart


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 24 2005, 10:43 PM
> *haha!
> [snapback]2771838[/snapback]​*


as long is the car is not finished they will look very nice on it!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Feb 25 2005, 09:11 AM
> *
> [snapback]2774537[/snapback]​*


----------



## fabian

Great Day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
The engine is built in,..and the first time the car was rolled outsite! 

here some pictures...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## CO-PILOT

clean as fuck


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Subwoofer

very nice!!!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## tlc64impala

very nice man car looks good


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

So how you like it?


----------



## Subwoofer

really one, very clean, i really like this one!!!

one thing, what about the blue walls on the tires?

will you buy others or leave these on?

greetz


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Subwoofer_@Feb 26 2005, 08:01 PM
> *really one, very clean, i really like this one!!!
> 
> one thing, what about the blue walls on the tires?
> 
> will you buy others or leave these on?
> 
> greetz
> [snapback]2780102[/snapback]​*


Thanks Sub,

no they are white . but there is a saefty stuff on it so you do not scrath em. If the car is finished i will rinse of at the first washing!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Subwoofer_@Feb 26 2005, 12:01 PM
> *really one, very clean, i really like this one!!!
> 
> one thing, what about the blue walls on the tires?
> 
> will you buy others or leave these on?
> 
> greetz
> [snapback]2780102[/snapback]​*



the blue washes off!


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 26 2005, 02:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2780027[/snapback]​*


That's a hell of a ride you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## Subwoofer

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 26 2005, 12:05 PM
> *Thanks Sub,
> 
> no they are white . but there is a saefty stuff on it so you do not scrath em. If the car is finished i will rinse of at the first washing!
> [snapback]2780113[/snapback]​*


Ah, i didn't know that

well in that case it looks perfect to me

a real mean looking dream machine


----------



## fabian

Thanks,.. Bro!


----------



## fabian

Bro´s 
let me have some feedback what you think !


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 26 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Bro´s
> let me have some feedback what you think !
> [snapback]2780488[/snapback]​*



pics all together now.....WOW...looks really nice bro!!!! thats bad-ass homie......bad-ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

That car would be knockin heads in the states, I bet it's gonna be mass murderin motherfuckers in Germany!


----------



## voodoo63

put it back inside! it's going to get dirty!




haha J/K :biggrin: 

hey, how far are you from Frankfurt, i will be there next week.


----------



## fabian

I am not very far,.. when will you be there!?


----------



## voodoo63

i will book it tomorrow, but probably from the 6th to the 12th.

just a short trip this time.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Feb 27 2005, 06:18 PM
> *i will book it tomorrow, but probably from the 6th to the 12th.
> 
> just a short trip this time.
> [snapback]2783430[/snapback]​*


sent me a pm with your contact details and where you stay!


----------



## voodoo63

i will. sorry to whore in your topic. we will take this to PM.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

holly shit Fabian that looks nice ass hell.......I love that engine compartment...

get some blue mathcing rims lol :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 28 2005, 02:06 AM
> *holly shit Fabian that looks nice ass hell.......I love that engine compartment...
> 
> get some blue mathcing rims lol  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2785073[/snapback]​*


Hi Pimp!

thanks Bro!  I love the engine as well,.. looks much better live. The pictures can not show how bright it shines! 

Regarding the rims my problem is to get em color matched, ... maybe i bring some color next time to the US, and then get em colored from someone.


----------



## Funk Doc

beautifull job !!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Funk Doc_@Feb 28 2005, 03:26 PM
> *beautifull job !!
> [snapback]2787427[/snapback]​*


Thanks!


----------



## fabian

Hi,... took some pictures with my mobile - so bad quality! 

new interior is put in, also the electric windows !


----------



## fabian

radiator is put back in and also the chrome fan is installed !


----------



## CO-PILOT

this shit brings eyes man. when i lived in duesseldorf bout 7 years ago. i never would've thought someone would built a 64 as clean as that. fabian u are one talented ass motherfucker. du hast viele amerikana blamiert man!


----------



## fabian

here the newet pictures....


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

new interior with the new electric power windows!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

so how you like the look of the engine with the mirrors and the new interior?


----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koudez

Fabian this ride is hectic big shout out to u . Im new 2 the game but i like your shit . Could u plz pm let me know where u got you parts from im tired of getting ripped off by motherfuckers in London..


----------



## fabian

All parts i got from the companies in my signature,... i use FedEx to get em over to Germany! 

All the stores are very good in service and delivery!

Hope that helps...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 Wow! Very Nice Fabian.


----------



## fabian

I planned to finish the car by the end of this month, ... here the next tasks:

Next steps will be building the new exaust system with Flomaster 40th series systems, ... getting the engine smoothly running, doing the first test drive!

Next week end the car will be brought to the car stereo experts in Europe, ( 3 time European Champions ) X-TON and they will built in my new Alpine Hifi System...


----------



## skandalouz

whats with the bar on the right in the pic that is going to the inner fender??


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2005, 06:33 PM
> *:0  Wow! Very Nice Fabian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2815231[/snapback]​*



Thanks Sixone...  Your ride is very nice as well! Saw the pictures in your posting !!! Great !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 6 2005, 01:35 PM
> *whats with the bar on the right in the pic that is going to the inner fender??
> [snapback]2815236[/snapback]​*


Looks like Braided hose?

Thanks Fabian. Major Facelift for mine sometime in the near future.


----------



## Joost....

I was wondering to myself, if you have the kinda money and resources to do all this, and the car was already taken apart for paint and engineswap, why not a body off to take care of the chassis and underside of the floors?


----------



## Subwoofer

very nice work!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 6 2005, 06:35 PM
> *whats with the bar on the right in the pic that is going to the inner fender??
> [snapback]2815236[/snapback]​*


Thats just a hose where we run trough some electric cables,.. just looks nicer!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 6 2005, 06:52 PM
> *I was wondering to myself, if you have the kinda money and resources to do all this, and the car was already taken apart for paint and engineswap, why not a body off to take care of the chassis and underside of the floors?
> [snapback]2815273[/snapback]​*


Hi Joost,...

very easy. The underbody is in perfect condition. We will paint it maybe next winter. Than we will also do all other parts in chrome and wrapp the frame.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Subwoofer_@Mar 6 2005, 07:25 PM
> *very nice work!
> [snapback]2815359[/snapback]​*


Thanks Subwoofer!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 6 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Hi Joost,...
> 
> very easy. The underbody is in perfect condition. We will paint it maybe next winter. Than we will also do all other parts in chrome and wrapp the frame.
> [snapback]2815543[/snapback]​*




so youre having the car taken apart again next year? :dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

... yeah exactly, don think thats reasonable. Plus: what 

would you need major reinforment for when doin bags anyway ?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

looks awesome fabian keep it up


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 6 2005, 11:10 PM
> *so youre having the car taken apart again next year?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2815858[/snapback]​*



no,.. just the frame will be changed... the undercarrige is done!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Mar 7 2005, 08:30 AM
> *... yeah exactly, don think thats reasonable. Plus: what
> 
> would you need major reinforment for when doin bags anyway ?
> [snapback]2818006[/snapback]​*



if we redo the frame, i will wrapp it :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 7 2005, 05:57 PM
> *looks awesome fabian keep it up
> [snapback]2819006[/snapback]​*



Thanks,.. we trying our best


----------



## Joost....

Im way lost now....you cant wrap a frame unless you take the body, the engine and atleast some of the suspensionparts off.....so basicly you gotta take the whole thing apart again....Why would you completely wrap a frame if you`re running airride, maybe a little bit in the front for hops, but you dont got the weightproblems on the rear of the chassis from the batteries and pumps. It seems useless to me...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 7 2005, 07:20 PM
> *Im way lost now....you cant wrap a frame unless you take the body, the engine and atleast some of the suspensionparts off.....so basicly you gotta take the whole thing apart again....Why would you completely wrap a frame if you`re running airride, maybe a little bit in the front for hops, but you dont got the weightproblems on the rear of the chassis from the batteries and pumps. It seems useless to me...
> [snapback]2819264[/snapback]​*



Hi Joost,...

yes sure we need to take all chassis parts apart, but where is your problem to that? We plan to chrome the steering / linkage, etc... and this will be dine next winter. 

We have completet evrything apart from the frame, this will be done next winter. And maybe the car will hop next winter :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 7 2005, 08:03 PM
> *Hi Joost,...
> 
> yes sure we need to take all chassis parts apart, but where is your problem to that? We plan to chrome the steering / linkage, etc... and this will be dine next winter.
> 
> We have completet evrything apart from the frame, this will be done next winter. And maybe the car will hop next winter :biggrin:
> [snapback]2819426[/snapback]​*



nah it just seemed strange to completely rebuild a car except the chassis, and then do the chassis the following year you feelin me? Thats all


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

feelin you  

but what ever, car's dope and I cant wait to see it :0


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Mar 7 2005, 11:57 PM
> *feelin you
> 
> but what ever, car's dope and I cant wait to see it  :0
> [snapback]2820385[/snapback]​*


Thanks... looking forwar meeting you!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Here is my new Alpine setup:

Ø CDA-9833R

Ø KCA-420i

Ø KCE-511M

Ø KWE-016M (x3)

Ø KWE-201M (x2)

Ø MRV-F545 (x2)

Ø MRD-M1005 (x2)

Ø SPX-107R (x2)

Ø SPX-1042D (x4)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Curtiz, you as an expert - what you think!?!


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 7 2005, 04:30 PM
> *nah it just seemed strange to completely rebuild a car except the chassis, and then do the chassis the following year you feelin me? Thats all
> [snapback]2819927[/snapback]​*


he's impatient, and wants to get it on the streets this summer to have some fun, I dont see why youre taking issue with that.....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 8 2005, 10:42 PM
> *he's impatient, and wants to get it on the streets this summer to have some fun, I dont see why youre taking issue with that.....
> [snapback]2824530[/snapback]​*




Im not taking issues, i was trying to understand what the motivation was behind that


----------



## fabian

It has taken 5 month all together to redo the car,... again the frame and the undercarrige is in perfect condition and is black. I do not understand your issue Joost,... 

The car is done within the next 2 weeks totally and than i am on the streets !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 8 2005, 10:42 PM
> *he's impatient, and wants to get it on the streets this summer to have some fun, I dont see why youre taking issue with that.....
> [snapback]2824530[/snapback]​*


Hi Dan,...

i am on the street soon! Hope you come here to see my ride... you have been deeply involved !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Okay... 

yesterday was the big day. The first test drive! What a great feeling it was,.. evrything runs great! All mechanical work has been done now.. so we made our goal to finish the car by end of march! 

I brought the car now yesterday to the European Hifi Champions to built in the new Alpine Stero System,.. this will take an other 3 weeks! This new stero will be nice!    

I am so happy! :biggrin: that the car came out as i wanted! The paint is just so nice if the sun hits it,... chrome looks great!

Again,.. i would like to thank Dan McIntosh - the master of Air  who helped me a lot! 
We have started the 64 project in october and finished yesterday! 

I will post some pictures next week, ... if you like! :biggrin: 

Fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 13 2005, 02:49 AM
> *Okay...
> 
> yesterday was the big day. The first test drive! What a great feeling it was,.. evrything runs great! All mechanical work has been done now.. so we made our goal to finish the car by end of march!
> 
> I brought the car now yesterday to the European Hifi Champions to built in the new Alpine Stero System,.. this will take an other 3 weeks! This new stero will be nice!
> 
> I am so happy! :biggrin:  that the car came out as i wanted! The paint is just so nice if the sun hits it,... chrome looks great!
> 
> Again,.. i would like to thank Dan McIntosh - the master of Air    who helped me a lot!
> We have started the 64 project in october and finished yesterday!
> 
> I will post some pictures next week, ... if you like! :biggrin:
> 
> Fabian
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2844410[/snapback]​*




sweet....congrats bro....you know we want pics fool....why you gotta play like that???


----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 13 2005, 05:08 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  just kidding  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2844541[/snapback]​*



you better be...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 13 2005, 12:09 PM
> *you better be...
> [snapback]2844544[/snapback]​*


will post some end of the week !


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 13 2005, 05:10 AM
> *will post some end of the week !
> [snapback]2844546[/snapback]​*



sweet man...looking forward to it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Funk Doc

beautiful engine, looks great :cheesy: once again good job


----------



## CO-PILOT

hey fabian u going to drive it into duesseldorf? if u do a good spot would be the hauptbahnhoff in duesseldorf. or koniegsalle!!!


----------



## fabian

Hi !

i have to post this it is so great! i am just sittig in an airplane from Lufthansa to Dubai from Munich and i do have a great internet connection here and find some time to read through some new topics and threads!

It is really cool... or?

See ya!

Fabian


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:cheesy: thats coll man uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider

clean work man. hope to meet you at lowrider masters, soon.


----------



## Momo64

Tight ride homie!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Whats up Fabian, car is looking good.


----------



## fabian

thanks ...

my car is almost finished! The alpine stereo will be ready end of next week! Pictures i will post if ready.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

sup fabian...its been a while...how that fo coming???


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 7 2005, 02:58 PM
> *sup fabian...its been a while...how that fo coming???
> [snapback]2966813[/snapback]​*



yes, my car form a technical point is finished. Just need to get polished and the stereo needs to be finished. Than finally my car is done, ... looking forward to the first "real" pictures witch sun and nice background!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hi cool freu mich schon auf die ersten bilder bei sonne wa ja auch lange genug scheiss wetter uffin: :thumbsup: naja bald gehts endlich los mit cruisen!! ps:bist du übernächstes wochenende am 16-17 april auch in herne??und weisst du ob noch andere aus usa oder sweden da sein werden greetz joker

www.lowrider-shop.de :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Hi Joker,

ja ich werde auch in Herne sein, bzw mit meinem Auto! Da wirst Du es dann shen. Schicke mal Deine Handynummer!

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Momo64




----------



## fabian




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 7 2005, 10:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi cool freu mich schon auf die ersten bilder bei sonne wa ja auch lange genug scheiss wetter uffin:  :thumbsup: naja bald gehts endlich los mit cruisen!! ps:bist du übernächstes wochenende am 16-17 april auch in herne??und weisst du ob noch andere aus usa oder sweden da sein werden greetz joker
> 
> www.lowrider-shop.de  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967298[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Apr 7 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Hi Joker,
> 
> ja ich werde auch in Herne sein, bzw mit meinem Auto! Da wirst Du es dann shen. Schicke mal Deine Handynummer!
> 
> Grüße
> Fabian
> [snapback]2967842[/snapback]​*



come on guys...i can't read that :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 8 2005, 07:31 AM
> *come on guys...i can't read that :biggrin:
> [snapback]2971645[/snapback]​*



start learning foreign languages like every body in Europe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Swiss-Three

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *hi cool freu mich schon auf die ersten bilder bei sonne wa ja auch lange genug scheiss wetter uffin:  :thumbsup: naja bald gehts endlich los mit cruisen!! ps:bist du übernächstes wochenende am 16-17 april auch in herne??und weisst du ob noch andere aus usa oder sweden da sein werden greetz joker
> 
> www.lowrider-shop.de  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967298[/snapback]​*


Hallo,

Ist dein Name Knut? 

Ich habe von zwei Jahren von Big-time Hydros ein set felgen gekauft. Kleine Welt :biggrin: 

Bis bald  

Manuel von Genf


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Apr 8 2005, 09:03 AM
> *start learning foreign languages like every body in Europe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2971750[/snapback]​*


yo lo ago si tu aprendes espanol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

@Swiss-Three : nee knut is kollege von mir :thumbsup:  grüsse zurück  


@RALPH_DOGG :biggrin: también aprendo el español al final de este año !?! uffin: :biggrin: :happysad: :around:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 8 2005, 03:02 PM
> *@RALPH_DOGG :biggrin:  también aprendo el español al final de este año !?!  uffin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :around:
> [snapback]2973269[/snapback]​*


oh shit.....watcha....felizidades compadre!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 8 2005, 11:03 AM
> *yo lo ago si tu aprendes espanol!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972572[/snapback]​*



Jezyk Polski tez jest łatwy ale trzeba sie troche przyłozyc :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Hey hey hey....don't be talking in codes!!!


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

sheisse deutschers :biggrin: sprechen sie englisch oder spanisch bitte  


grussen aus holland


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Apr 8 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Jezyk Polski tez jest łatwy ale trzeba sie troche przyłozyc  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2973398[/snapback]​*




ja pools is helemaal een achterlijke taal :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Apr 8 2005, 03:36 PM
> *ja pools is helemaal een achterlijke taal :biggrin:
> [snapback]2973711[/snapback]​*



nie rozumiem nic co powiedziałes ale napewno sie dowiem.Wiem tylko ze co nieco o polakach tu pisze hihihi :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

aah das ist nicht so gut.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:dunno:  what  :dunno:


----------



## WashPaChris 64

Meine mutter managt de tankestelle.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by WashPaChris 64_@Apr 17 2005, 07:49 AM
> *Meine mutter managt de tankestelle.
> [snapback]3011378[/snapback]​*


what a shit job


----------



## Joost....

How was the show fabian  I heard you asked for me? What do you want to know?


----------



## Momo64




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 17 2005, 05:08 PM
> *How was the show fabian   I heard you asked for me? What do you want to know?
> [snapback]3011525[/snapback]​*


Hi Joost,... 


i did not ask for you,.. i just wanted to know if the Unity Bro´s knew you and they said yes!  Thats all!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Apr 17 2005, 05:26 PM
> *
> [snapback]3011556[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 18 2005, 04:32 AM
> *Hi Joost,...
> i did not ask for you,.. i just wanted to know if the Unity Bro´s knew you and they said yes!    Thats all!
> [snapback]3013657[/snapback]​*



you had doubts about me being in unity?


----------



## fabian

No i did not know that you are in the Unity,... i just told them that i met you there! Thats all,...


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 18 2005, 10:35 PM
> *No i did not know that you are in the Unity,... i just told them that i met you there! Thats all,...
> [snapback]3016829[/snapback]​*




ah yeah cool, ive been a boardmember for years in unity


----------



## fabian

Joost, did you see some pictures from the week end at th Lowrider Masters?


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 19 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Joost, did you see some pictures from the week end at th Lowrider Masters?
> [snapback]3019763[/snapback]​*




yes, to be honest i didnt mis much by the looks of it.......


----------



## Davey

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 8 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Hey hey hey....don't be talking in codes!!!
> [snapback]2973485[/snapback]​*


Ska ja bli tvungen att sitta att läsa engelska, polska, tyska m.m så kan vi lika gärna slänga in lite svenska också, eller vad tycker ni??!! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Apr 19 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Ska ja bli tvungen att sitta att läsa engelska, polska, tyska m.m så kan vi lika gärna slänga in lite svenska också, eller vad tycker ni??!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022220[/snapback]​*


I do not know what you say :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Hi !

here some pictures of the finished car ( trunk is not done yet ).
Also some from the Lowrider Masters 2005 in Herne, Germany.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:cheesy:


----------



## fabian

Dan, how are you? How you like it?


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## tlc64impala

Man that is NICE, good job. Post up some more pic of it.


----------



## impala64lowrider

awesome


----------



## Momo64

:thumbsup:


----------



## diggs1870

Can you post a pic of your ride completely jacked up?


----------



## fabian




----------



## himbone

NOTHING BETER THAN A LOLO DOIN A PHAT BURN OUT


----------



## himbone

:thumbsup:


----------



## Domel




----------



## czarr

Nice work clean as shit.




Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

Car came out beautiful.Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 12 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Car came out beautiful.Very nice. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3130650[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

long tome that i have not posted an update .. we are curently buliding the trunk with the new stero system!!!

The trunk will have 5 digital amps from alpine! Here you can see the first wood moldings that will carry the 5 amps, in the back you see the wood, where behind 3 12" subwoofer will blast!

Updates will follow !


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

The digital amps are powerd by a seperate battery, witch will be charged from the altenator during driving or getting charged over the new charger we have built in. 

The other 75 ampere gel battery is for the airride!


----------



## fabian

we will paint the trunk ... question here:

Would you paint in in blue or white?

Please let me know what you think looks best !


----------



## Domel

Hello fabian do you got my all mails??
We must discus all about your trip to Poland.
What happening with your mail??

peace.


----------



## fabian

Hi !

just saw you mail... i am coming .. evrything is fine! Sent me the details by mail!

See ya 
Fabian


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

looks nice.... I have a question though, how are you mounting the side walls to the body??


----------



## Low_Ryde

car looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn fabian...i don't think i'll ever stop complimenting you...thats a clean ass ride homie...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 19 2005, 05:42 PM
> *damn fabian...i don't think i'll ever stop complimenting you...thats a clean ass ride homie...
> [snapback]3158638[/snapback]​*



Thanks! I am really looking forward haveing it finished by next week!!! I am still not sure witch color to paint it,.. house of kolor blue or white?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 18 2005, 10:30 PM
> *looks nice.... I have a question though, how are you mounting the side walls to the body??
> [snapback]3155404[/snapback]​*



The side will be all done with GFK, this will look really nice if it is painted. The woods are just to have a very strong body!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 19 2005, 12:15 PM
> *car looks sick  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3157713[/snapback]​*



Thank you!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 19 2005, 11:45 AM
> *house of kolor blue or white?
> [snapback]3158650[/snapback]​*


go white with blue accents...that way it can kinda match the interior better!!!

just my opinion...


----------



## fabian

Thats my favorite as well! This will look nice with the plexi!


----------



## fabian

Okay,.. here some more new pictures of the audi installation update.

The trunk has been done with GFK witch is now getting step by step ready to be sanden and smoothen, so it can be painted. I am not sure yet if it will be white or blue!?

How you like it ?


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

awesome.

keep the clean work.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

The wooden pack plate will be changed to a plexi one, with alpine logo. Behind that there are three subwoofers, witch white leather covered. 

Witch color would you paint it? Blue or white? And how you like it?!


----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

i would paint it blue. the white leather would be a great contrast.

maybe i'll start working at my trunk, too. if one of my hydraulic hoses or pumps will leak, all the work is gone. maybe i use fibreglass, too and paint it so oil can't damage too much.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn that looks good Fabian! Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

good lord, thats going to look fucking awesome. I'd do most of it white I think...


----------



## CruizinKev

Fabian, your impala is just awesome!!! hope i'll see soon


----------



## fabian

Thanks,.. i looks really nice in white! I am going to white! The car will be painted tomorow ,.. so pictures hopefully online by Friday! 

Any more comments on trunk?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@May 31 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Fabian, your impala is just awesome!!! hope i'll see soon
> [snapback]3205167[/snapback]​*



Will you be in Hamburg on the week end? I will be there!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@May 31 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Damn that looks good Fabian! Keep up the good work homie!
> [snapback]3204873[/snapback]​*



Thanks !


----------



## CruizinKev

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 31 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Will you be in Hamburg on the week end? I will be there!
> [snapback]3205373[/snapback]​*


uhm no sorry,....


----------



## ButchFragrance

Dude that car is sick :thumbsup: My opinion on the trunk is if you paint it white and the plexi still appears blue it will be off the charts. I think the plexi idea is bad ass. cant wait to see the trunk finished.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 1 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Dude that car is sick  :thumbsup: My opinion on the trunk is if you paint it white and the plexi still appears blue it will be off the charts.  I think the plexi idea is bad ass. cant wait to see the trunk finished.
> [snapback]3209205[/snapback]​*


Thanks,.. it will be painted white!


----------



## fabian

Okay, here some pictures of the trunk before painting...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## lolow

wow nice work bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illegal regal

love the car, great work man :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 2 2005, 07:59 PM
> *wow nice work bro    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3214411[/snapback]​*


Thanks,.. lowlo!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jun 2 2005, 08:00 PM
> *love the car, great work man :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3214418[/snapback]​*


The moduling was done by a german company x-ton! Great work!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I love when you update this topic! Looks hella CLEAN!


----------



## fabian

Thanks! 

Here is one more... i post some after the weeks end with the painted trunk.


----------



## fabian

The sound is fantastic! The 3 subs are each powered by a mono amp, the front and rear speakers are powerd by a 4 channel amp.
The bass kicks ass!


----------



## CruizinKev

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 2 2005, 07:51 PM
> *Okay, here some pictures of the trunk before painting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3214376[/snapback]​*


maaaaan..... this is SIIIICK!!! OFF THA CHAIN!!!!! thumbsup!!!


----------



## impala64lowrider

are you shure you got 12" woofers??? i got the same impala and i can't install the woofers like you, cause they are too big. or did you any tricks to get them fit in your trunk??? how did you install the springs ???

i get rid of the springs, so i have more space for the sub enclosure. 

where did you get the space for the 12" woofers and the springs???


----------



## fabian

okay.. here is the firt finished picture of my trunk !!!

What you think?!


----------



## fabian

the plexi was missing,.. post one tomorrow with it!!!


----------



## CruizinKev

DAMN FABIAN!!! YOU KILLIN ME!!!!!! DAMN NICE!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HOW BEAUTIFUL. GREAT PLAN GOOD LUCK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

That looks WAY better white fiberglassed rather than the black carpet! :thumbsup: NICE UPGRADE!


----------



## impala64lowrider

awesome.


----------



## CruizinKev

@impala64lowrider did you already start with your trunk?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn, I really like it alot!


----------



## Mr Impala

damn thats bad ass man great job


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Very nice work man..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 3 2005, 04:40 PM
> *okay.. here is the firt finished picture of my trunk !!!
> 
> What you think?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3220252[/snapback]​*




congrats...........that looks clean as hell


----------



## tlc64impala

Damn this ride is nice


----------



## fabian

Thanks for the posts... here some pictures from the week end!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## mounch

man, your ride is very clean!!
Looks like a lot of money has gone into this..
I like the paint, kandy you said right?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by mounch_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 PM
> *man, your ride is very clean!!
> Looks like a lot of money has gone into this..
> I like the paint, kandy you said right?
> [snapback]3231003[/snapback]​*


yes it is candy...


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## OldDirty

:0 That is hella clean man :thumbsup: Maad props


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn! Who are the girls???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 6 2005, 10:31 PM
> *Damn! Who are the girls???
> [snapback]3234441[/snapback]​*


for reals fabian...they ALMOST make me forget about the ride!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

Holly Ballz damn I haven't checked this topic for a long time.. Fabian this shit is off the hook.. I love the trunk... car looks real nice..keep it up homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

damn I haven't checked this topic in a long time.... this shit is getting off the hook fabian.. I'm loving the trunk.. shit looks good keep it up homie


----------



## FORGIVEN

one of the cleanest 64s ive seen much props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Jun 23 2005, 06:31 AM
> *one of the cleanest 64s ive seen much props homie  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3309236[/snapback]​*



Thanks..


----------



## fabian

Here is my new planned airride setup...

what do you think about it,..?
I am not so sure if i will run 150PSI or 200PSI, Dan & Mark - what you think? 

Thanks
Fabian


----------



## fabian

Here is the part list...

4 x 7" Slam bags with 2x 1/2 
2 x Oasis XD 2000 Compressors
2 x ARV7400 BigRed airvalve from Ridetech
3 x 5 gallon tanks with 10 ports ( 2 HOK blue & 1 stainless steel )
DOT fittings
1/2" DOT airline
RidePro e controller
Switch Box

hope this thing will be fast now..


----------



## voodoo63

great choice with the white in the trunk. It looks sweet!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Jun 30 2005, 06:05 PM
> *great choice with the white in the trunk. It looks sweet!
> [snapback]3344788[/snapback]​*


Thanks..


----------



## fabian

would you think the 2 oasis will be enough or should i also run my 2 vairs in addition?


----------



## impala64lowrider

why don't you think about installing lowrider hydraulics? Your ride would get perfect.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 30 2005, 06:59 PM
> *why don't you think about installing lowrider hydraulics? Your ride would get perfect.
> [snapback]3345071[/snapback]​*



thats why your car is so reliable.. is it? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 30 2005, 08:15 PM
> *thats why your car is so reliable.. is it?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3345155[/snapback]​*


i think, you got the skills to get your car reliable. even with lowrider hydraulics.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

DAmmm Fabian your car is just tight and I just had to tell you that I enjoyed watching the progress from start to finish and your ride is just beautiful...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 30 2005, 09:43 PM
> *DAmmm Fabian your car is just tight and I just had to tell you that I enjoyed watching the progress from start to finish and your ride is just beautiful...
> [snapback]3345911[/snapback]​*


Thank you very much.. car is not finished yet. I am still planing of redoing the frame next winter, chrome all undercarrige parts,..


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 30 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Here is my new planned airride setup...
> 
> what do you think about it,..?
> I am not so sure if i will run 150PSI or 200PSI, Dan & Mark - what you think?
> 
> Thanks
> Fabian
> [snapback]3344736[/snapback]​*


HI Dan or Mark,

please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Mastodon

150 psi


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 1 2005, 08:51 PM
> *150 psi
> [snapback]3350820[/snapback]​*


Thats what i am running now, ... why not change to 200? Whats the biggest difference on running 200?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

at least 200, 2 benefits..

faster response, and more CF of air in the same size tank...
the 2 oasis compressors should kick major ass by themselves, but maybe wire the viairs on a seperate circuit for a back up system or something?


----------



## fabian

latest update...

2 x oasis 2000xd arrived!


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Here some nice pictures of my car..


----------



## fabian




----------



## Che

The car came out sick :cheesy: . Congrats on your car :biggrin: !!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thats a wierd building in the background!


----------



## fabian

an other..


----------



## fabian

beauty


----------



## fabian

I will do some more changes of the project this winter.. new wrapped frame, chrome undercarrige,.. setup!


----------



## Joost....

and they say god works in mysterious ways hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Joost,.. you´re right!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RIDE OR DIE*, ONE8SEVEN

trying to buy another car cuz u cant build ur own?


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Just got his from "Dan" ,.. great work! Looks really nice,.. will get it chromed and than it will be really nice!!!


----------



## fabian

can´t wait to see the uppet and lower control arms !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 29 2005, 09:46 PM~3713524
> *and they say god works in mysterious ways hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


The picture should answer your question, Joost !?!


----------



## fabian

Phase II will start by the end of october,...

admin, can you please move this thread to projects!!!


----------



## CruizinKev

damn nice!!!! ....and still without c.c.??


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: Its nice to so other people with bags on Impala's go to Juice :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOUR BAG SETUP?


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 20 2005, 03:42 AM~3846614
> *The picture should answer your question, Joost !?!
> *



yes this is a good start, next up some 13s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

FABIAN! Why are you import this parts from USA? Every good mechanick can do it for you in Europe.

LOOK what are we doing IN POLAND!!!

http://www.lowrider.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2406









This is one of example.

Here we reinforce the frame...

http://www.lowrider.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2104


And it will be faster and cheeper to do it here... or you don't have good car specialist in Germany??


It's waist of money to order it in USA... You should think about it... 

peace


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Sep 20 2005, 06:53 PM~3850009
> *Here we reinforce the frame...
> 
> And it will be faster and cheeper to do it here... or you don't have good car specialist in Germany??
> It's waist of money to order it in USA... You should think about it...
> *


how much do you want for reinforcing a 64 impala frame?


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Sep 20 2005, 11:02 AM~3850063
> *how much do you want for reinforcing a 64 impala frame?
> *



contact me [email protected]


----------



## Joost....

its because fabian works in mystrious ways domelek :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 06:42 PM~3849950
> *yes this is a good start, next up some 13s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I´ll stick to 14" ! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Sep 20 2005, 06:53 PM~3850009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FABIAN! Why are you import this parts from USA? Every good mechanick can do it for you in Europe.
> 
> LOOK what are we doing IN POLAND!!!
> 
> http://www.lowrider.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of example.
> 
> Here we reinforce the frame...
> 
> http://www.lowrider.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2104
> And it will be faster and cheeper to do it here... or you don't have good car specialist in Germany??
> It's waist of money to order it in USA... You should think about it...
> 
> peace
> *


Domel,
nice work. But Dan has done some stuff for my car and i like his quality, i am evry month in the US so there it is esy for me! 

Next time i will call you .. 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

Phase II has started.


----------



## fabian

Okay,.. thats the plan for this winter:  

The car will stripped complete, new wrapped frame. Belly will be painted,.. lot´s of chrome.

Setup:

The car will be jucied.  It will get a 4 x chrome showtime pump setup with 4 Adex, 8" cylinders in the front and 12" in the rear. 3 & 4 tonnes coils..


----------



## fabian

not sure yet, homw many batts will fit into my trunk. I am trying to get 8 batts,.. 4 on each site Optima Yellow Tops or Northstar.


----------



## fabian

Joost,.... still will run on 14" :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 29 2005, 10:43 PM~3910808
> *not sure yet, homw many batts will fit into my trunk. I am trying to get 8 batts,.. 4 on each site Optima Yellow Tops or Northstar.
> *


i see you changed your opinion and hear to my words. thats the best decission you ever had. but what are you doing with your amplifiers. i'll need a lot of space for 4 pumps and 8 batteries. i would hide all the amps or change it into a awesome esx 1500.5 - think about that. why do you prefer to get 4 pumps? i got only 2 pumps and can do a lot of moves: front 2 back, side 2 side, see saw, pan cake, around the world (only in one direction) and standing three wheels and a really low bunny hop (4"), but thats ok. what about a telescopic drive shaft???

i'm wondering what you are planing for PHASE III  
your ride will be definitively the finest lowrider in germany. *THUMBS UP*


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Sep 30 2005, 01:06 AM~3912107
> *i see you changed your opinion and hear to my words. thats the best decission you ever had. but what are you doing with your amplifiers. i'll need a lot of space for 4 pumps and 8 batteries. i would hide all the amps or change it into a awesome esx 1500.5 - think about that. why do you prefer to get 4 pumps? i got only 2 pumps and can do a lot of moves: front 2 back, side 2 side, see saw, pan cake, around the world (only in one direction) and standing three wheels and a really low bunny hop (4"), but thats ok. what about a telescopic drive shaft???
> 
> i'm wondering what you are planing for PHASE III
> your ride will be definitively the finest lowrider in germany. *THUMBS UP*
> *



i was kinda thinking the same thing about 4 pumps, why immediately 4 pumps? Dont let yourself be influenced by certain people and take a good look in posts about setups


----------



## fabian

Joost .. it will be 4! And the amps will fit in the trunk as well.. it will look real nice,.. trust me!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Nice choice you made! What are you gonna do with your old air setup now though?

Don't forget to post some progress pix of what your doing to the Impy now


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Oct 5 2005, 08:43 PM~3947003
> *Nice choice you made! What are you gonna do with your old air setup now though?
> 
> Don't forget to post some progress pix of what your doing to the Impy now
> *


I am selling it ! :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

how much for the air setup?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 5 2005, 09:36 PM~3947348
> *how much for the air setup?
> *


sent you a pm!


----------



## fabian

okay,.. we have started to take the car apart...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 14 2005, 08:45 PM~4000237
> *okay,.. we have started to take the car apart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very funny


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 14 2005, 02:45 PM~4000237
> *okay,.. we have started to take the car apart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which of them ugly bastards is you? :biggrin: 

also, be careful not to fall in that hole under your car :ugh:


----------



## fabian

here we go Dan


----------



## fabian

Here some pictures from the belly,.. very good condition, just little rust.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Mendiola

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I was waiting for this! :thumbsup: I'll be watching.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 01:13 AM~4007032
> *I was waiting for this! :thumbsup: I'll be watching.
> *



Thanks,... you gave some nice inspiration to many people here. I am very happy to finally got started with ne new project Phase II. 
The car will be fully stripped within the next 3-4 weeks, ... more pictures to come than.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 15 2005, 11:14 PM~4006616
> *Nice Pics!!!
> *


Thanks,..


----------



## fabian




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 15 2005, 08:42 PM~4007359
> *Thanks,... you gave some nice inspiration to many people here. I am very happy to finally got started with ne new project Phase II.
> The car will be fully stripped within the next 3-4 weeks, ... more pictures to come than.
> *


I really appreciate the kind words Fabian, but let me say that you gave me inspiration to do what I have done.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 09:13 AM~4009299
> *I really appreciate the kind words Fabian, but let me say that you gave me inspiration to do what I have done.
> *



GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## KERRBSS

i see you guys dont half step shit, very nice


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 03:13 PM~4009299
> *I really appreciate the kind words Fabian, but let me say that you gave me inspiration to do what I have done.
> *


Hey.. thanks bro! Thats nice to hear, .. but your ride came out very nice and i can wait to see it finished with you driving it ( and hopping)! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 16 2005, 04:02 PM~4009368
> *GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> *



Dan,.. you will be in the middle !


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 16 2005, 07:02 AM~4009368
> *GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> *




More like group snoodling! HAHAHA! :0


----------



## fabian

hey,.. we love that group hugging !


----------



## badass 64

That's one solid 4 you got there Fabian, can't wait to see it all done up!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 16 2005, 10:08 PM~4010659
> *That's one solid 4 you got there Fabian, can't wait to see it all done up!
> *


Thanks Nicke,.. your 64 will be the shit !!!


----------



## badass 64

What drive shaft are you planning to run bro?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2005, 08:07 AM~4013999
> *What drive shaft are you planning to run bro?
> *


Nicke, i have a "telescopic" driveshaft that can extend itself up to 10 cm. I think this is enough if 3wheelin.
What are your plans ?


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2005, 07:15 AM~4014039
> *Nicke, i have a "telescopic" driveshaft that can extend itself up to 10 cm.  I think  this  is enough if 3wheelin.
> What are your plans ?
> *


Sounds good I think, but it depends - how long strokes are you running in the back?


----------



## fabian

i am running 12" in the back


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2005, 08:17 AM~4014046
> *i am running 12" in the back
> *


this should be enough with a slingsot installed...


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2005, 07:17 AM~4014046
> *i am running 12" in the back
> *


Ok, Fabian. To get a good 3 you should at least run 14"s I think, it will get it up there for you real nice, and you'll still have some left in the casing to prevent leaks or bend. 12" will extend full out on a 3 and that might cause it to leak or bend over time.  It sure sounds like you have enough splince travel to handle 14"s too. My plans is to get the frame painted and start to put together the chrome undercarrige, all that'll have to wait until I finish the Fleetwood though. I still havent got my drums from the chrome shop but all the rest is right here.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2005, 08:24 AM~4014067
> *Ok, Fabian. To get a good 3 you should at least run 14"s I think, it will get it up there for you real nice, and you'll still have some left in the casing to prevent leaks or bend. 12" will extend full out on a 3 and that might cause it to leak or bend over time.    It sure sounds like you have enough splince travel to handle 14"s too. My plans is to get the frame painted and start to put together the chrome undercarrige, all that'll have to wait until I finish the Fleetwood though. I still havent got my drums from the chrome shop but all the rest is right here.
> *


I will start with the 12" in the back and 10" in the front. If i am not happy with it ill will try some 14" - witch will be still enough splince i think as well. 
When will you start painting you frame? I need to sent out stuff to the chromer, and than i will start painting the frame. Firstly we will clean the belly,.. and some other parts as well. 

Btw, i have a very good solid frame for sale if someone in Sweden needs one :biggrin: ?!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2005, 08:24 AM~4014067
> *My plans is to get the frame painted and start to put together the chrome undercarrige, all that'll have to wait until I finish the Fleetwood though. I still havent got my drums from the chrome shop but all the rest is right here.
> *


What kind of coils will you be having in the front and back?


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2005, 07:30 AM~4014088
> *I will start with the 12" in the back and 10" in the front. If i am not happy with it ill will try some 14" - witch will be still enough splince i think as well.
> When will you start painting you frame? I need to sent out  stuff to the chromer, and than i will start painting the frame.  Firstly we will clean the belly,.. and some other parts as well.
> 
> Btw, i have a very good solid frame for sale if someone in Sweden needs one :biggrin: ?!
> *


Sounds great bro, hit me on the PM I might know someone who wants it.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2005, 08:33 AM~4014096
> *Sounds great bro, hit me on the PM I might know someone who wants it.
> *


cool,.. just sent


----------



## Joost....

no need for 10s in the front, 8s dont even extend fully


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 17 2005, 09:39 AM~4014165
> *no need for 10s in the front, 8s dont even extend fully
> *


I willl stick to the 10" :biggrin: !!!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 17 2005, 08:48 AM~4014175
> *I willl stick to the 10"  :biggrin:  !!!
> *




why?


----------



## fabian

Saturday the belly will get cleaned and hope this is finished by end of next week end. The surcafe has almost no rust and is in great shape. 

Still not sure how to pait the car,.. if blue again with flakes,.. patterns on the roof or just some nice murals in the doors?

Any good ideas,.. please give me some insperation


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 20 2005, 06:24 PM~4040668
> *Saturday the belly will get cleaned and hope this is finished by end of next week end. The surcafe has almost no rust and is in great shape.
> 
> Still not sure how to pait the car,.. if blue again with flakes,.. patterns on the roof or just some nice murals in the doors?
> 
> Any good ideas,.. please give me some insperation
> 
> 
> *


I like mini flake under the Kandy, and pearl patterns in the roof


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 21 2005, 02:46 AM~4041524
> *I like mini flake under the Kandy, and pearl patterns in the roof
> *


can you post some pictures of it with mini flakes...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn fabian...save some for the rest of us...you just built this thing and it was bad-ass!!! now its getting redone, you need to give me some of that extra dough you have... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



better keep us posted!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=322183]

[attachmentid=322184]

[attachmentid=322185]

[attachmentid=322186]


----------



## fabian

Here some pictures form Today... 

Jimmi removing the tank,..


----------



## fabian

The belly master starting to clean ,..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Guido is picking up his new frame :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

also, started to polish the TH350


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

lookin good - can't wait to drop the flex on guido's new frame, too :cheesy:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 22 2005, 09:55 PM~4051759
> *also, started to polish the TH350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL!!! - Where did you get that idéa!!!??? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian

my wheels from Homeboyz...

will start something nice with it :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

did you get them wheels plain like that and you have to assemble them 
or did they come all done up with blue spokes ?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Oct 24 2005, 03:02 PM~4059900
> *did you get them wheels plain like that and you have to assemble them
> or did they come all done up with blue spokes ?
> *


The wheels are like this with chrome spokes and hub. You will see in 8 weeks from now how they look if they are done.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

yeah I know, Mr.H told me about your muralist - sounds awesome!
can't wait to see the results


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Oct 25 2005, 12:31 AM~4062595
> *yeah I know, Mr.H told me about your muralist - sounds awesome!
> can't wait to see the results
> *


give it an other 10-12 weeks.. than we see


----------



## THE CHEIF

Some fine shit you putting up over there...Fabian :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 20 2005, 04:26 PM~3851905
> *Domel,
> nice work. But Dan has done some stuff for my car and i like his quality, i am evry month in the US so there it is esy for me!
> 
> Next time i will call you ..
> 
> Fabian
> *


damn, what kind of work do u do to be in the US once a month from germany? if u dont mind me asking


car looked great before, looking even better now, good luck with it


----------



## jpittman21

the dope game must be very nice in Europe. haha. Nah, just kidding, keep up the work homie. Car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I took some pic posting tips from USOFAMILY, lets show the same thing from multiple angles :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=328948]

[attachmentid=328949]

[attachmentid=328950]

[attachmentid=328951]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 28 2005, 07:54 PM~4090706
> *I took some pic posting tips from USOFAMILY, lets show the same thing from multiple angles  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=328948]
> 
> [attachmentid=328949]
> 
> [attachmentid=328950]
> 
> [attachmentid=328951]
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yeah! Now we can see whats there and all around it, LOL.

FUCK YOU DAN!!!!!


























































:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 28 2005, 09:42 PM~4091168
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah! Now we can see whats there and all around it, LOL.
> 
> FUCK YOU DAN!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


I knew you'd see it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 28 2005, 11:42 PM~4091818
> *I knew you'd see it!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That is some good shit though, LOL.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 29 2005, 01:54 AM~4090706
> *I took some pic posting tips from USOFAMILY, lets show the same thing from multiple angles  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=328948]
> 
> [attachmentid=328949]
> 
> [attachmentid=328950]
> 
> [attachmentid=328951]
> *



Hi Dan,

thats looks real nice! Can not wait to get the stuff to the chormer !!!
They look


----------



## fabian

Hi,

no update pictures on the car yet,.. but 2 magazines came out today with nice pictures

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 3 2005, 02:25 PM~4128339
> *Hi,
> 
> no update pictures on the car yet,.. but 2 magazines came out today with nice pictures
> 
> Fabian
> *


Lets see! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Chrome & Flammen


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

There is an other poster in Chrom & Flammen,.. but i am not able to can it. Thanks to Chris who did this and sent it to me!

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 3 2005, 08:26 PM~4128348
> *Lets see! :biggrin:
> *


here we go!


----------



## Guest

Love it Fabian, very clean :thumbsup: 
Keep in touch dollface. i'm diggin' it!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by __Babydoll_@Nov 3 2005, 08:59 PM~4128515
> *Love it Fabian, very clean  :thumbsup:
> Keep in touch dollface. i'm diggin' it!
> *


Thanks Vanny...


----------



## fabian

Hey.. this will be my 1000 post here!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 10:57 PM~4129376
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Dan, ... look at page 20 at the Chorm & Flammen page - 5th line :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian

firstly it is in there,.. and secondly they just write what they would like to wite... Press


----------



## SixFourClownin

Congrats on the magazine features! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Thanks!

more updates at the week end !


----------



## CruizinKev

VERY NICE MAN!!!! uffin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 10 2005, 12:01 AM~4173181
> *VERY NICE MAN!!!! uffin:
> *


Thanks,... there will be an update on the week end!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Good, Im getting bored over here on this side of the world! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

here is my Slingshot from Ron!


----------



## fabian

will be chromed ,...


----------



## badass 64

Looking good, but I must ask - Is it warped? The rear mount seem to be off to the right?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 12 2005, 05:41 PM~4191691
> *Looking good, but I must ask - Is it warped? The rear mount seem to be off to the right?
> *


no it is straigt.. just looks like it on the picture!


----------



## fabian

Here are some pictures of the cleaned firewall and the clean belly,... more after the week end!

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

sorry for the bad quality, but i just had my phone with me!


----------



## CruizinKev

man very nice!!!!!! keep up good work man! uffin:


----------



## fabian

Here are updates from this week end,... we have finished cleaning the Belly and have painted the first layer of basecoat. Within the next 4-8 weeks we will clean the complete car to the metall and than start painting it. 

I think it looks real clean from the belly... and will shine nicely if we paint it.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## tlc64impala

That shit looks good


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Nov 20 2005, 05:48 PM~4242596
> *That shit looks good
> *


Thanks...


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 3 2005, 08:35 PM~4128403
> *There is an other poster in Chrom & Flammen,.. but i am not able to can it. Thanks to Chris who did this and sent it to me!
> 
> Fabian
> *


no problem.


----------



## CruizinKev

awesome!!


----------



## Dolle

looks slick :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

This 64 gets cleaner and cleaner each time I check out this post! Great job Fabian :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 21 2005, 07:18 PM~4248282
> *looks slick :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 22 2005, 12:34 AM~4250367
> *This 64 gets cleaner and cleaner each time I check out this post! Great job Fabian :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.. i will have some progress pics in a few weeks. I am still waiting on my wrapped frame,... my new pumps (have arrived in Germany) and lot´s of chrome and some more stuff Dan sent of the last weeks ........

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev

I hate you :biggrin: :biggrin:  j/k man, keep up good work :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 22 2005, 10:11 AM~4253808
> *I hate you :biggrin:  :biggrin:   j/k man, keep up good work :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Here is the latest update on my car,... the car has been sandend to the metall and now started to work on it. Pure metall just looks real nice! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

do you know what they used to take of the old paint?


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 30 2005, 06:23 PM~4305889
> *do you know what they used to take of the old paint?
> *


yes,...see the picture attached. He did evrything with this tool!

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## CruizinKev

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 22 2005, 09:11 AM~4253808
> *I hate you :biggrin:  :biggrin:   j/k man, keep up good work :thumbsup:
> *


man... my old posting is right back :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 30 2005, 06:49 PM~4306037
> *man... my old posting is right back :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FOLSOM

good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Nov 30 2005, 07:35 PM~4306342
> *good job bro :thumbsup:
> *


merci


----------



## CruizinKev

you'll reinforce your frame? if so - any progress pics?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4306476
> *you'll reinforce your frame? if so - any progress pics?
> *


Yes, i have a completed finished wrapped frame from westside hydraulics. ( will be here shortly ) Pics will follow if it is painted...


----------



## Mr.H

Hey Fabian, props for you, looks very nice.

the guy did a good job sanding the car only with excentertool.

i heard from my carpainter that it would be good to primer the bare metal with this epoxy-primer right afer sanding it, because of the water that is in the air. Then putting bondo on it.?

keep on the good work.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mr.H_@Nov 30 2005, 08:05 PM~4306532
> *Hey Fabian, props for you, looks very nice.
> 
> the guy did a good job sanding the car only with excentertool.
> 
> i heard from my carpainter that it would be good to primer the bare metal with this epoxy-primer right afer sanding it, because of the water that is in the air. Then putting bondo on it.?
> 
> keep on the good work.
> *



Hi Guido,...

how is H Town and your project?! 
Yes, he told me as well that is much more work and lots of hassle with the excentertool, but better for the metal ... 

The room where the cars are done have very low humidity, so this should be okay - but as soon as they can they will put some primer on it. 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 30 2005, 08:04 PM~4306526
> *Yes, i have a completed finished wrapped frame from westside hydraulics. ( will be here shortly ) Pics will follow if it is painted...
> *


The frame is fully wrapped in 1/4 and it was sandblasted, wrapped, sandblasted again, ...


----------



## pfccrider

looking good, that is the cleanest boby shop i have ever seen.


----------



## Mr.H

pix of the frame please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.H

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4306476
> *you'll reinforce your frame? if so - any progress pics?
> *


i have got his frame :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mr.H_@Nov 30 2005, 08:35 PM~4306810
> *pix of the frame please!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


will do if i got it


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Nov 30 2005, 08:23 PM~4306685
> *looking good, that is the cleanest boby shop i have ever seen.
> *


Yeah ... the shop is very clean!


----------



## fabian

and the car is so nice and clean,...

 :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64

Danm Homie thats a beautyfull paint job,
Much respect you know what you're doing :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Dec 1 2005, 08:01 AM~4311704
> *Danm Homie thats a beautyfull paint job,
> Much respect you know what you're doing  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks,...


----------



## fabian

Hi,

some updates on my car...


----------



## fabian

The trunk and the engine cover have both been sanden down to bare metall and than primered with black...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

car is getting prepared to get the base primer coat...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

you can see all original layers of paint here... lots of work to sanden it down!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Here are some pictures from the belly,.. i now Chris needs these badly !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

looks real smooth...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Thats it for today with pictures.... hope you all like the process and work !


----------



## Joost....

looks good.....i was wondering something, are there any things you have done yourself on the car?


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 6 2005, 06:39 PM~4347575
> *looks good.....i was wondering something, are there any things you have done yourself on the car?
> *



good question


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 6 2005, 07:39 PM~4347575
> *looks good.....i was wondering something, are there any things you have done yourself on the car?
> *


I did the engine, ... and work on the car if i have time.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

what did you do to it ?


----------



## fabian

I did some smaller changes: the 450cin got new camshaft, new conrods, polished the valveshafts,.. did it nice and shiny! Than the Billet stuff came on it ... new waterpump and some more bling bling


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

oh ok, pretty good for a guy who coudn't differentiate a 63 from a 64 a year back


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Dec 6 2005, 11:38 PM~4349289
> *oh ok, pretty good for a guy who coudn't differentiate a 63 from a 64 a year back
> *


You must be a very cool man ...

I have been restoring cars for some years... i do not have the time to do it myself - and i am not good a metall work, ... so i have Frank and Jimmi doing all this! 

But i know how your car looks.. so ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

well if I would also dump a 100k into it to get it done by pros it could compete with yours for sure


----------



## fabian

so do it and come back,...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:uh: 

whatever - you're missing the point


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:10 AM~4349514
> *:uh:
> 
> whatever - you're missing the point
> *


i do not think so ... i can´t do any metall work on my car, because i have 2 left hands with this - also i have no time to do it as well - I know engines and electrics.

If you have a problem with that, that i do not paint the car myself and do the metall work.. thats okay for me.. there are just a few people oput who can do all themselfs. 

I have respect for people beeing passionate about cars and building it - that has nothing to do with how much money you put into it,.. but there are people like you, they just do not understand it.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian+Dec 6 2005, 04:45 PM~4349347-->
> 
> 
> 
> But i know how your car looks.. so ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Dec 6 2005, 04:52 PM~4349396
> *so do it and come back,...
> *



Wow, either Fabian's in a real bad mood, or you really hit a nerve. Fabians been on LIL awhile now, and thats about the harshest comments I've ever seen him come with..

Anyway, I see the fenders made it safely, what seemed to bethe biggest hassle of the whole shipment of parts might have in the end turned out to be the smoothest no? It was my wifes idea to package them like that, she's smarter than me most of the time.

Also, the black primer looks really cool. What brand/ part number is it?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Dec 6 2005, 05:45 PM~4349744
> *ok hold on, I didn't wanna get into this but oh well
> 
> first of all - I'm not hating on your ride. It's clean and nice as fuck and if I had the
> money you can afford to spent on it, I'd try to built a sixties Impy similar to yours.
> But I would at least TRY to built it, not buy it. Everybody can do that.
> 
> Buying a car or have a pro fix one up is cool with me also. To each his own and of
> course not everybody can do all types of work necessary to finish a show quality
> ride. I for example can't paint either and my welding skills are still in the making.
> 
> But people talk you know and the german lowrider scene is small, plus I was there
> at the lowmasters this april where you atleast didn't SEEM to know alot (which ain't
> bad either, everyone starts somewhere) - but there are sources that confirm my
> impression that all you do is order parts and have the 64 put together by others.
> 
> I'm repeating myself, but this all ain't real bad. The only thing I dislike is the fact that
> (as I already posted a while back) there are no probs to those who helped you out.
> And just IMO, if I was you - I wouldn't have made a simple copy of the other german
> blue 64 or of Dans or of Curtis' Impy. I followed your built up from the start and was
> impressed. But why did you always ask others for their opinion and how they would
> decide on color and interiour etc etc? I hope you had the ride built the way YOU
> wanted it to be, not accourding to the mainstream taste.
> 
> IMO - you're a big show off who thinks a trunk full of bricks, four pumps and
> chrome as chrome can makes him the king of the blvd .... and it's not hard to guess
> that others might have the same impression
> *



I used to hate on people who didnt build their own rides. But a few people on here who I have respect for eventually taught me that people enjoy their money in different ways, and it's not up to us to determine how someone else should enjoy their money. 

It's almost like talking shit to someone who goes and has a new house built by profesional carpenters instead of doing it themselves... it's kind of an exageration, but not much..


----------



## fabian

Hi Dan,... 

i do not really know if i want to comment this,.. 

But to get a few things straight. 

1st. - Curtis car - he bought from Dan, witch he had started after my car was painted blue. :biggrin: but thats okay. 

There are a few hunders 6x Impalas out there,.. witch more the less haveing at some point the same look or style. 
I have bought a blue car, .. and wanted to have it real nicely done. I am usually a very relaxed person... who loves cars and respects all people who share this. What i hate,.. people like Mr. Mercedes - who do not have any better car but think they are the best, even better looking at cars at shows and just finding this that have could done better... 

If you would have followed this thread for the beginning, you will always read that i really know whitch people make this project happen. One of them is Dan, who helps me out getting all parts here - etc.. Jimmi & Frank,.. 

I do not like to piss of people, but look at Joost or others - few hunderd posts, where is his car? Building it since 2-5 years.. let see your projects man before you judge others.

I have been doing my own style on this car, and it will be even more after having finished this.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 6 2005, 07:01 PM~4349868
> *I used to hate on people who didnt build their own rides.  But a few people on here who I have respect for eventually taught me that people enjoy their money in different ways, and it's not up to us to determine how someone else should enjoy their money.
> 
> It's almost like talking shit to someone who goes and has a new house built by profesional carpenters instead of doing it themselves...  it's kind of an exageration, but not much..
> *



thats the same point I usually make. Bottom line, its not allways about how much $ spent either. I would spend twice as much $ tryin topaint my car and pay for fuckups, than if i would have just paid someone to do it. if everyone did evrything themselves, for ever, than no one would have a job ! Is every customer of Bowtie Connection not a "true lowrider"cause they basically build cars from the ground up? or better yet, are the crew at Bowtie Connection not "true lowriders" cause THEY SOURCE THEIR WORK OUT TOO?
Bottom line, car looks good.period. and don't say you wern't hatin, cause everyone could see you were just "waitin" to jump in on the guy.


----------



## westsidehydros

I once wanted to build car/have a car painted a certain way, but was worried that it would look too much like another "more famous" car. a good friend of mine made the point "who gives a fuck, as long as yours looks better, than people wil forget about the other car!" nah mean?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 6 2005, 06:13 PM~4349982
> *thats the same point I usually make.  Bottom line,  its not allways about how much $ spent either.  I would spend twice as much $ tryin topaint my car and pay for fuckups, than if i would have just paid someone to do it.  if everyone did evrything themselves, for ever, than no one would have a job ! Is every customer of Bowtie Connection not a "true lowrider"cause they basically build cars from the ground up?  or better yet,  are the crew at Bowtie Connection not "true lowriders"  cause THEY SOURCE THEIR WORK OUT TOO?
> Bottom line, car looks good.period.  and don't say you wern't hatin, cause everyone could see you were just "waitin" to jump in on the guy.
> *


I wasnt hating


----------



## fabian

Hi Pete,

that is so true!
Most of the show cars are built through differnet people and companies,.. everybody has it strength. Usually i do not care about haters,.. but sometimes it is just too much - and as Dan said, it takes more to get me writning this. 

... in fact - i have a wrapped frame you built rollin on my car next year!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 7 2005, 01:18 AM~4350027
> *I wasnt hating
> *


True,.. you really helped me through the whole project! Next year you will be here driving it,.. promise!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 6 2005, 07:18 PM~4350027
> *I wasnt hating
> *


wassn't talkin bout you DAN !!!!!...


unless your one of the guys with "...the cool shit..." aka bolt ons with low-pros ! :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 6 2005, 06:24 PM~4350073
> *wassn't talkin bout you DAN !!!!!...
> unless your one of the guys with "...the cool shit..."  aka  bolt ons with low-pros ! :roflmao:
> *


i got dem blackwalls to muffakas


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2005, 01:24 AM~4350073
> *wassn't talkin bout you DAN !!!!!...
> unless your one of the guys with "...the cool shit..."  aka  bolt ons with low-pros ! :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fabian

Dan,.. the primer is from this company...

http://www.de.glasurit.com/Products/PassengerCars/


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2005, 01:17 AM~4350016
> *I once wanted to build car/have a car painted a certain way, but was worried that it would look too much like another "more famous" car.  a good friend of mine made the point "who gives a fuck, as long as yours looks better, than people wil forget about the other car!"  nah mean?
> *


my car will be blue again... just the roof will be differnt this time. Good, that there are just a few hunder cars out in blue    so i do not have to worry!


----------



## impala64lowrider

hmm, back to the house story: i knew a lot of people trying "to save" a lot of money building the house by themself. what happens:
- they forgot the meaning of spare time
- friends are a foreign word
- their relaitionship broke
- they pay everythink twice, because they have two left hands...
- they have a building site for years
- they have stress for many months / years

if i got married and get the first child, i will buy a ready to go house!!!

i'm doin' the same project as fabian by myself, but why?
1. i have 30 days off
2. i have a lot of skills
3. my brother have the right tools and i can use a place in his shop
4. i am sure, i'll get it finished untill spring
5. it is winter and i hate winter

without these, i would prefer to do it fabian's way: take a lot of money and let all thinks do by some cool guys. 

i think fabian did his best to get a very nice ride on the street (i never see it in person, but the pictures are awesome). i think the only mistake was to use an airride system, but now he is going the right way with the juice. i would prefer a 2 or 3 pump system, but he definitely want a 4 pump system, for any reason...

if you have enough time and skills, do everythink by yourself. if not, do it like fabian. it counts only how the finished project looks like.

all these words are from me and i doin' everything on my car bymyself, but painting.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I never hated on your ride and -since it was and will be flawless- never pointed out
that I would've done certain things better or different. I believe I also made quite
clear that there's nothing wrong with having a car built by pros (and the carpenter
example is pretty good for that :thumbsup

I'm glad that you have your Impy built the way you want it :thumbsup:

peace


----------



## SixFourClownin

WOW, LOL

All I have to say is, build it the way YOU want it HOW you want it, FUCK everything else.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 7 2005, 12:09 AM~4349936
> *Hi Dan,...
> 
> i do not really know if i want to comment this,..
> 
> But to get a few things straight.
> 
> 1st. - Curtis car -  he bought from Dan, witch he had started after my car was painted blue.  :biggrin:  but thats okay.
> 
> There are a few hunders 6x Impalas out there,.. witch more the less haveing at some point the same look or style.
> I have bought a blue car, .. and wanted to have it real nicely done. I am usually a very relaxed person... who loves cars and respects all people who share this. What i hate,.. people like Mr. Mercedes - who do not have any better car but think they are the best, even better looking at cars at shows and just finding this that have could done better...
> 
> If you would have followed this thread for the beginning, you will always read that i really know whitch people make this project happen. One of them is Dan, who helps me out getting all parts here - etc..  Jimmi & Frank,..
> 
> I do not like to piss of people, but look at Joost or others - few hunderd posts, where is his car? Building it since 2-5 years.. let see your projects man before you judge others.
> 
> I have been doing my own style on this car, and it will be even more after having finished this.
> *




You shouldnt have said that about me fucker. You dont know anything about me, so dont start that shit like i aint nothing compared to you. I take lowridin very serious, but fact is im just 21 and still starting out on everything, i got the skills though so just watch what my new next project will be, until then you can just guess because i dont feel the need to post everything up i do or have. I stopped on my current one years ago because i wasnt satisfied, it wasnt good enough. If you think its all about what you have, you kinda live up to what most people think  Im not in it for the braggin rights, im in it for the love, just like classic mercy is. Maybe you are in it for those reasons too, although it doesnt loook like that, i cant judge that yet. But you are definitly out of line when you say he doesnt get it....


----------



## Big Shizzle

glad to see that lowrider arguments go on all over the world not just the US


----------



## toRR3R0

Well thank the lord i am not into this, but as an outstanding non involved
person i have something to say. take it as something neutral and not
as disrespect ya´ll

1. neid ist der deutsche begriff für anerkennung
is going out to them who understand it.

2. what the funk are you doing and start to curse and diss here?
i thought all of you are into the same funk

3. i read the posts of classic mercy over and over again and i can´t
really find a sense or any kinda logic. you start up dissing and cursing
and follow up with apologize and excuse?! Where are you going to
end up? what the heck are you trying to tell us? hey fabian, you funky
mofo, funk you, cause others get paid to do your damn shice!
And later you come up with, you man, if i had 100 grand i would do the
same shice, too!! 

THAT WAS COOL!

I like that stuff here - so now BACK TO THE TOPIC! 


Eduard


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 6 2005, 02:03 PM~4346361
> *Here are some pictures from the belly,.. i now Chris needs these badly !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i whish my belly would look like this. but as you can remember, the wheelhouse are are fucked up...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Dec 8 2005, 12:39 AM~4357699
> *i whish my belly would look like this. but as you can remember, the wheelhouse are are fucked up...
> *


Chris,

your´s will look ike this in the near future again!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 7 2005, 09:45 PM~4356105
> *You shouldnt have said that about me fucker. You dont know anything about me, so dont start that shit like i aint nothing compared to you. I take lowridin very serious, but fact is im just 21 and still starting out on everything, i got the skills though so just watch what my new next project will be, until then you can just guess because i dont feel the need to post everything up i do or have. I stopped on my current one years ago because i wasnt satisfied, it wasnt good enough. If you think its all about what you have, you kinda live up to what most people think  Im not in it for the braggin rights, im in it for the love, just like classic mercy is. Maybe you are in it for those reasons too, although it doesnt loook like that, i cant judge that yet. But you are definitly out of line when you say he doesnt get it....
> *



Joost,.. you should know who you can call a fucker. :buttkick: It is nice that you will always see each other twice in live. 
You see, all post you wrote in my thread was:
- not og bcause of not having 13"
- shit setup because of air,.. wrong this wrong that. To be honest.. i do my car and not yours.. and if you have all the time in your live to work on your car, do it! But,.. i do not have any cars and i know that most of the award cars in US are not been built up by there owners itself. I work and do things if i have time.. but if you still want to be a hater thats okay.. they are all arround.


----------



## fabian

lets go back to the topic.. 

car is getting primered this week end,.. and than we need to weld some tings at the firewall. So hopefully it can bee started to get painted withjin the next 2 weeks...


----------



## fabian

lets go back to the topic.. 

car is getting primered this week end,.. and than we need to weld some tings at the firewall. So hopefully it can bee started to get painted withjin the next 2 weeks...


----------



## westsidehydros

I enjoy lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2005, 05:10 PM~4358475
> *I enjoy lowriders.  :biggrin:
> *



What about Lieriders?


----------



## FOLSOM

no comment! all this it's a bullshit :thumbsdown: ... build it the way YOU want it HOW you want it, FUCK everything else 
good job fabian good job ...to be continued


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 7 2005, 09:46 PM~4359231
> *What about Lieriders?
> *



whats a lierider?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:roflmao: haha lol :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## fabian

I got a few more pictures,...


----------



## fabian

The car will be finished primed by the end of this week from the outsite,....


----------



## fabian

This site is almost finished..


----------



## fabian

The new fender is ready,..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Hi Domel,.. how is Poland ? We wil be playing in the 1. Group!


----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

GROUP A

Hosts Germany face Costa Rica, Poland and Ecuador.

Germany
Have appeared in 15 World Cups, failing to qualify in 1930 and 1950.
Best performances: Winners in 1954, 1974 and 1990
Worst performances: Eliminated in 4-2 first round defeat to Switzerland in 1938
FIFA Ranking: 16

Costa Rica
Have appeared in two World Cups; 1990 and 2002.
Best performances: Reached the second round in 1990
Worst performances: Finished third in group in 2002
FIFA Ranking: 21

Poland
Have appeared in six World Cups, the last being 2002.
Best performances: Third place in 1974 and 1982.
Worst performances: First round exit in 1938 courtesy of 6-5 defeat by Brazil.
FIFA Ranking: 23

Ecuador
Only appearance in World Cup came in 2002.
Knocked out at group stage after beating Croatia, losing to Italy and drawing with Mexico.
FIFA Ranking: 37


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 12 2005, 03:26 PM~4389753
> *GROUP A
> 
> Hosts Germany face Costa Rica, Poland and Ecuador.
> 
> Germany
> Have appeared in 15 World Cups, failing to qualify in 1930 and 1950.
> Best performances: Winners in 1954, 1974 and 1990
> Worst performances: Eliminated in 4-2 first round defeat to Switzerland in 1938
> FIFA Ranking: 16
> 
> Costa Rica
> Have appeared in two World Cups; 1990 and 2002.
> Best performances: Reached the second round in 1990
> Worst performances: Finished third in group in 2002
> FIFA Ranking: 21
> 
> Poland
> Have appeared in six World Cups, the last being 2002.
> Best performances: Third place in 1974 and 1982.
> Worst performances: First round exit in 1938 courtesy of 6-5 defeat by Brazil.
> FIFA Ranking: 23
> 
> Ecuador
> Only appearance in World Cup came in 2002.
> Knocked out at group stage after beating Croatia, losing to Italy and drawing with Mexico.
> FIFA Ranking: 37
> *


So you play soccer?
Are you in the new FIFA '06 game?
LOL


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 13 2005, 01:29 PM~4394215
> *So you play soccer?
> Are you in the new FIFA '06 game?
> LOL
> *



Yes i am into soccer,.. hey the Fifa Cup will be very big here! Sometime i play 06, do you? X-Box we should play online! How is your car bro,.. post some pics here how it looks!

I can not wait to see til it is finished!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 13 2005, 07:14 AM~4394250
> *Yes i am into soccer,.. hey the Fifa Cup will be very big here! Sometime i play 06, do you? X-Box we should play online! How is your car bro,.. post some pics here how it looks!
> 
> I can not wait to see til it is finished!
> *


I got FIFA '06 for the Xbox 360, but I still havent gotten my xbox yet (its under the xmas tree) :biggrin: But yeah when I get it we should play live.

I dont have any new pics yet, I should later this week though then I will post them up for you.


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 12 2005, 02:20 PM~4389717
> *Hi Domel,.. how is Poland ? We wil be playing in the 1. Group!
> *



sorry fabian.. but our team SUCKS...

probably too much of money get them thinking about everything else then football.... LOL 






but for the first time i pray they kick your german ass - no offence please     
I mean only in footbal meaning and offcourse UK asssss  hihihihi  it's high time to forget about this stupid matches from seventies and thinking about the present and the future - what our sport commentators DON'T DO... in every occasion they mention about those matches.... it's really *ucking.... who cares ----- our present team is really bad....



so wee will se... thats why I don't like footbal cous we can't rely on our team... 



;/


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

New?????(frame) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev

any news?


----------



## fabian

here some updates,...


----------



## fabian

my new frame :biggrin: It just needs some more work and than it will be painted..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Dashboard new painted...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Belly!!!!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Firewall --- cleeannnn!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Next progress you will see 2006 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa

if you read all these 49 pages and dont think this dude has love for that car...you gotta have rocks in your head.....not everyone has the skills to do everything on a car...I RESPECT RIDERS THAT WORK 9to 5 or HUSTLE TO EARN THERE SHIT...it may take 3 months or 3 years but its their money.....I dont respect so called RIDERS whose parents pay for their ride.this dude flew across the world to pick up a car......turned out it had a few problems, instead of selling it ....this dude takes the frame off..doin it right..as for ordering parts....the dudes in germany....the last time i checked there was no harmons in stuttgart..ya feel me....does anyone think snoop dogg or dre(who helped popularize our sport) ever pick up a fuckin wrench? props to you homie.....if you got the money to spend on your car and you can pay your other bills ...power to you ......see you on the streets of the autobon doin 100(kilometres) = 60mph...thats slow and low....dino from vancouver bc 2010 winter olympics


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 31 2005, 12:36 AM~4516944
> *if you read all these 49 pages  and dont think this dude has love for that car...you gotta have rocks in your head.....not everyone has the skills to do everything on a car...I RESPECT  RIDERS THAT WORK 9to 5 or HUSTLE TO EARN THERE SHIT...it may take 3 months or 3 years but its their money.....I dont respect so called RIDERS whose parents pay for their ride.this dude flew across the world to pick up a car......turned out it had a few problems, instead of selling it ....this dude takes the frame off..doin it right..as for ordering parts....the dudes in germany....the last time i checked there was no harmons in stuttgart..ya feel me....does anyone think snoop dogg or dre(who helped popularize our sport) ever pick up a fuckin wrench? props to you homie.....if you got the money to spend on your car  and you can pay your other bills ...power to you ......see you on the streets of the autobon doin 100(kilometres) = 60mph...thats slow and low....dino from vancouver bc 2010 winter olympics
> *


Thanks for your props... you see - i am real easy on this "hater" stuff - i love my car and it will be a rie how i want it and try to do this is perect as possible in my eyes - all the best for 2006!


----------



## fabian

my 64 finally got a name:

*"Mia´s Influence" *


----------



## himbone

WHAT THE NAME MEAN?


----------



## fabian

Mia is just a name - I will get a baby in April.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn, on the pics of the frame, I see they broke off the brake hose tab and crumpled the rear tie bar, I dont honestly know what that bar is for but if it's just decoration you could cut it out, or if it is indeed structural, you could cout it out and weld a piece of 1" OD pipe in its place...

belly, dash and firewall look fucking beautiful, cant wait to see the "top secret" plans happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

yeah, and bent some body mounts too! Should be easy fix though. At least its there !


----------



## impala64lowrider

it looks awesome


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn very nice!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 31 2005, 02:30 AM~4517626
> *damn, on the pics of the frame, I see they broke off the brake hose tab and crumpled the rear tie bar, I dont honestly know what that bar is for but if it's just decoration you could cut it out, or if it is indeed structural, you could cout it out and weld a piece of 1" OD pipe in its place...
> 
> belly, dash and firewall look fucking beautiful, cant wait to see the "top secret" plans happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Dan,

we will need to weld the frame a bit, also cut it so that the slingshot will fit. Base coat will be done by Wendnesday,.. than we will start some patterns.. 

Happy New Year to all of you and all the best for 2006!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 31 2005, 03:08 AM~4517890
> *yeah, and bent some body mounts too!  Should be easy fix though. At least its there !
> *



Yes finally it is there,... real nice work Pete. Where would you weld the mounts for the batterie rack, we do not have the body here and can not measure it, and i would like to get it welded on the frame before getting it painted.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 31 2005, 10:53 PM~4522071
> *Damn very nice!
> *


Thanks Curtis,... i really like the pictures of your car in your garage. Looks real nice!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I weld the pockets to the side of the frame and make the whole rack bolt in... some guys like to weld standoffs on top of the frame but to me that makes the rack unremovable, which I dont like.

hey, are you going to run a wiper motor?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 1 2006, 05:22 PM~4526844
> *I weld the pockets to the side of the frame and make the whole rack bolt in...  some guys like to weld standoffs on top of the frame but to me that makes the rack unremovable, which I dont like.
> 
> hey, are you going to run a wiper motor?
> *


post a picture if you have,.. no i wil not run a wiper motor.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 1 2006, 10:26 AM~4526849
> *post a picture if you have,.. no i wil not run a wiper motor.
> *


[attachmentid=405973]

[attachmentid=405974]

[attachmentid=405975]

[attachmentid=405976]


----------



## fabian

Thanks Dan,.. 

looks good!


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 1 2006, 05:46 PM~4526884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i had the same idea. 

do you have a picture with everything installed?


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 1 2006, 09:46 AM~4526884
> *[attachmentid=405973]
> 
> [attachmentid=405974]
> 
> [attachmentid=405975]
> 
> [attachmentid=405976]
> *




Thats nice Dan


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jan 1 2006, 12:10 PM~4527047
> *i think i had the same idea.
> 
> do you have a picture with everything installed?
> *


----------



## OURLIFE

DAMN THAT SETUP LOOKS GOOD....... THIS TOPIC IS TIGHT


----------



## fabian

Painting:

Started to paint the car with base coat today, HOK blue Base.. and than did 2 layers of clear. We will start doing the clear candy in a few weks, first we wait til the whole clue coat is dried through,.. than sanden the car and start the "patterns".


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Trunk insite before getting painted,.. it has been cleand as well - ready for Murals!


----------



## fabian

first layers of clear coat on the base,..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Dolle

that is going to be one sweet ass ride


----------



## Domel

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## weatmaster

Ohh shit,
you guys going so fast on your Impalas. Where you got all the time for it ?
Why did you repaint the car ?


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 4 2006, 04:25 PM~4545629
> *Ohh shit,
> you guys going so fast on your Impalas. Where you got all the time for it ?
> Why did you repaint the car ?
> *


impala owners are very fast, everytime


----------



## westsidehydros

looks like a "pete jr." settup !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 5 2006, 06:59 AM~4550904
> *looks like a "pete jr." settup  !
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 4 2006, 11:59 PM~4550904
> *looks like a "pete jr." settup  !
> *


damn :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 01:24 PM~4552355
> *damn  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

okay... here we go! I think it looks real fucking cool!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

sorry for the quality,... but she is hot!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

She is hot,....


----------



## Dolle

hell yeah she's hot.


----------



## FiveNine619

nice!!!


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 5 2006, 02:07 PM~4554611
> *Is she hot ?
> *



I've seen better :uh: 







http://lowridermagazine.com/models/0512lrm_yurizan/

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


         

j/k

looking good


----------



## fabian

Domel,.. 

yes she looks hot as well,...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 5 2006, 01:02 PM~4554582
> *sorry for the quality,... but she is hot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A-maz-ing.
Love it, can't wait to see the next phase hun, it'll be amazing!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by __Babydoll_@Jan 5 2006, 10:56 PM~4555081
> *A-maz-ing.
> Love it, can't wait to see the next phase hun, it'll be amazing!
> *


Thanks Vanny....


----------



## west coast ridaz

you putting hydraulics now


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2006, 11:55 PM~4555498
> *you putting hydraulics now
> *


yes, Black Magic !


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much did you spend on that ride on the first build up


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2006, 11:56 PM~4555514
> *how much did you spend on that ride on the first build up
> *


a few Euros - please do not remind me


----------



## west coast ridaz

what made you re do it what is it over ther right now


----------



## west coast ridaz

time wise


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2006, 12:08 AM~4555630
> *time wise
> *


It is 23.28 here..


----------



## fabian




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

coming along nicely and very quick also. :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 30 2005, 07:06 PM~4517129
> *Mia will be the name of my first baby - hopefully be born healthy in April!
> *



the only problem I think I see here, and let me get this straight, Mia is gonna be the name of your first child, a girl, and you airbrush a future nude of her on your firewall? :dunno: 

you know I'm not hatin, just a little confused?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 5 2006, 06:27 PM~4556710
> *the only problem I think I see here,  and let me get this straight,  Mia is gonna be the name of your first child, a girl,  and you airbrush a future nude of her on your firewall? :dunno:
> 
> you know I'm not hatin,  just a little confused?
> *



He is German, it could have been something worse airbrushed! :0 




J/K


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 6 2006, 03:27 AM~4556710
> *the only problem I think I see here,  and let me get this straight,  Mia is gonna be the name of your first child, a girl,  and you airbrush a future nude of her on your firewall? :dunno:
> 
> you know I'm not hatin,  just a little confused?
> *



Sorry for misunderstanding,.. i am getting a girl - but with a differnt name!

Anyway - Mias is not the right name for this ride,.. we have been sitting down together last night and talking lots about it and we got the name now finally... sometimes it is a process.. even with names for cars... 

The Final Name is:

*Blue Diamond*


----------



## impala64lowrider

it's fuckin' amazing. blue diamond is betther than mia's influence. that's my opinion.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jan 6 2006, 12:24 PM~4559290
> *it's fuckin' amazing. blue diamond is betther than mia's influence. that's my opinion.
> *


Thanks Chris,..


thats why we changed it ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

Here some bnetter quality pictures... more will follow by end of next week! 

Have all a nice week end!

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## weatmaster

Man she looks a bit like my ex-girlfriend, tell me what did you do with her :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev

man this is fukken nice fabian!!!!!!! holy batman!!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

@weatmaster!!! yeah but is she naked on the pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 6 2006, 11:28 PM~4562702
> *@weatmaster!!! yeah but is she naked on the pic :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


Ohh yes she is... but cant post the whole pic


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Looking firme Fabian, great project ahead of U


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

@weatmaster more pics please :roflmao: :rofl: :tongue: :thumbsup: 

@fabian the imp looks very clean great job  :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 6 2006, 01:55 PM~4559335
> *Man she looks a bit like my ex-girlfriend, tell me what did you do with her  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jan 6 2006, 03:40 PM~4559479
> *man this is fukken nice fabian!!!!!!! holy batman!!!!
> *


Thanks Kev,...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jan 7 2006, 02:06 AM~4563381
> *Looking firme Fabian, great project ahead of U
> *


Thanks!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

We did a basic installation of the slingshot,.. to see if everything fits well. We will than start painting the frame...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks really nice......


----------



## CO-PILOT

im going to duesseldorf next week stay with some family ill hit u up before i leave


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Jan 8 2006, 08:49 PM~4572854
> *im going to duesseldorf next week stay with some family ill hit u up before i leave
> *


nice! Sent me your mobile nr. and we meet and i show you arround if you like!

Fabian


----------



## CO-PILOT

alles klar


----------



## CO-PILOT

let u know if i do go for sure ill be in the gerresheim and eller area


----------



## CO-PILOT

what part are u from? wuppertal?


----------



## fabian

Mettmann


----------



## fabian

but i am arround DUS all the time, so we meet in the City if you can.


----------



## fabian




----------



## Black 78 MC

BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Black Magic Suspension parts arrived today...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

8"


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 9 2006, 04:28 PM~4577877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    very nice


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jan 9 2006, 05:09 PM~4577990
> *     very nice
> *


my floor looks real nice,.. i know you like that! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

WHATS UP FABIAN.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2006, 06:24 PM~4578234
> *WHATS UP FABIAN.
> *


Hi Jason,... how are you?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 9 2006, 11:30 AM~4578259
> *Hi Jason,... how are you?
> *



IM GOOD, AND YOU.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2006, 06:34 PM~4578275
> *IM GOOD, AND YOU.
> *


    

project is moving good... can not wait to see all murals done (4 weeks from now ) and the frame is getting primed sometime next week!


----------



## fabian

Mural is getting real nice...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 9 2006, 04:37 PM~4580103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Michele noticed that theres an old guys face next to the girl :0


----------



## fabian

wait til it is finished... how are you Dan? 

btw... Michele got good eyes!


----------



## 863 JOKER

YOURE MURALS ARE TIGHT HOMIE GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

tight man :thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev

I LUV IT!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Dolle

looks tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looks so fresh soo clean clean *sing* :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: looks perfekt (weiter so)


----------



## impala64lowrider

it's awesome


----------



## CruizinKev

holy batman!!!!! very niiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!! thumbsup!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabian

Thanks....


there will be some more pics after this week end!


----------



## Domel

DAMN.. great


----------



## fabian

okay... the firewall is done! I think it looks really amazing. Matze has done a great job on this ...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## TwOtYme

sick :0


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## 314_swangin_soon

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 13 2006, 12:50 PM~4611628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOOKIN GOOD FAB!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Jan 13 2006, 09:51 PM~4611635
> *LOOKIN GOOD FAB!
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Big Doe

car looks awesome!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2006, 10:06 PM~4611730
> *car looks awesome!
> *


Thanks Doe,... your frame looks real nice man!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 13 2006, 03:08 PM~4611745
> *Thanks Doe,... your frame looks real nice man!
> *


thanks, im sure yours will look just as nice.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2006, 10:16 PM~4611809
> *thanks, im sure yours will look just as nice.
> *


My frame will be with the paint shop within the 2 weeks...


----------



## impala64lowrider

murals are really awesome. i hope they will not be hidden by the wheelhose, power brake booster or anything else.


----------



## Domel

Looking more and more fabolous


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

murals are turning out really nice so far!


----------



## skysthelimit

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

SHIT! Looks good homie!


----------



## tlc64impala

Looking good Man


----------



## 86_monte_carlo

damn thats grimey, keep that shit comin mang


----------



## $$bigjoker$$




----------



## CruizinKev

*O.H. M.Y. G.O.D.!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## westsidehydros

ummm... 63, but you get the idea


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 17 2006, 05:47 PM~4643478
> *ummm... 63, but you get the idea
> *


I've sen this in person! Along with a beautiful 59 rag next to it!


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 13 2006, 08:34 PM~4611527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh, you painted V Max's King Of The Streets 63 on your 64... :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jan 21 2006, 03:55 PM~4672665
> *Oh, you painted V Max's King Of The Streets 63 on your 64... :biggrin:
> *



Yes Nicke,..


we will have all 61-64 on the car... a 64 is on the front as well with the 63 hopping!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 17 2006, 06:47 PM~4643478
> *ummm... 63, but you get the idea
> *


i thought it was for sale??


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 18 2006, 02:47 AM~4643478
> *ummm... 63, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    holy shit


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 21 2006, 08:34 AM~4672869
> *Yes Nicke,..
> we will have all 61-64 on the car... a 64 is on the front as well with the 63 hopping!
> *


OOOOOOOO see.................. its guys like you that make me wanna redo my car before it hits the street...Your ride is looking REALLY good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 23 2006, 03:11 PM~4685438
> *OOOOOOOO  see..................    its guys like you  that make me wanna redo my car before it hits the street...Your ride is looking REALLY good :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.. i really like your chrome !!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pics???????


----------



## Lolohopper

Moin,


Mein englisch is to bad also in German


Alter was machst du da???!!!!!


Du läufst ja völlig frei.

Krassssssssssse nummer.

wie hoch soll es denn hinaus gehen???? 



Gruß Patrick 

Shake`Ya


----------



## weatmaster

:barf:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:rofl: :barf:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jan 22 2006, 07:37 AM~4678713
> *     holy shit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 31 2006, 12:06 PM~4740936
> *:barf:
> *



Nur kein Neid.


----------



## weatmaster

Whaaat?
I cant stand a word.... :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

we tun net so gut sprecken german :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Domel

ttt for european rides


----------



## SixFourClownin

Did anyone see fabians '64 in the new Lowrider? Its in the mailbox section, if I have time I will take a picture and post it for you.


----------



## Lolohopper

Ok i try in english


no envy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Patrick 

(??? What is "ttt" ????)

Can some one trenslate it for me, please


----------



## fabian

Here some pictures of my pumps.. Ron posted in the "hydraulic" threads... looking really to have these in my car within the next few month !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 30 2006, 11:22 PM~4735558
> *Moin,
> Mein englisch is to bad also in German
> Alter was machst du da???!!!!!
> Du läufst ja völlig frei.
> 
> Krassssssssssse nummer.
> 
> wie hoch soll es denn hinaus gehen????
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> Shake`Ya
> *


Freue mich das es Dir gefällt!


----------



## fabian

some progress of the last weeks ...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Foto`s bitte.

Wie weit ist er?????????



Gruß Patrick


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 2 2006, 03:36 PM~4759324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 2 2006, 11:37 PM~4759344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck, you are really crazy... murals on the frame. that's fuckin hot.
 
but i don't like your slow down valves... they are disgusting.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Feb 2 2006, 06:44 PM~4760456
> *fuck, you are really crazy... murals on the frame. that's fuckin hot.
> 
> but i don't like your slow down valves... they are disgusting.
> *


wtf u smokin? those are nice as fuck


car is coming along BADASS fabian


----------



## OURLIFE

all im gonna say is DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMN


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

what the fuck!!!!!!!! dammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn nice frame respekt to ya       :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    

@patrick: ttt = to the top


----------



## SixFourClownin

GOD DAMN! :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:worship: you tha man!


----------



## tlc64impala

:0 DAMN


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

Holy shit,
the frames comes out realy nice, who did it for you?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 3 2006, 09:00 AM~4764529
> *Holy shit,
> the frames comes out realy nice, who did it for you?
> *


The props of the frame go to Pete of westsidehydros, and the murals and stripes to my buddy Mathias.


----------



## fabian

Mathias ,...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I have to admit - I'm really impressed! Frame looks extra clean, stripping
and leafing turned out great. I have to revise my comment about the 
individuality of your 64  

You better hurry up and get it done in time for masters 06!


----------



## Dolle

really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 3 2006, 12:14 PM~4765344
> *I have to admit - I'm really impressed! Frame looks extra clean, stripping
> and leafing turned out great. I have to revise my comment about the
> individuality of your 64
> 
> You better hurry up and get it done in time for masters 06!
> *


Misa,...now worries. Glad you like it  . I am not sure if we will get it finished until may - we see,.. i am taking all time that it is built the way i want.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2006, 05:10 AM~4762485
> *GOD DAMN! :worship:
> *


Curtis,.. you car is coming out real nice - :worship:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2006, 03:29 PM~4765575
> *really nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS... hows your car?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2006, 08:36 PM~4767061
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 3 2006, 01:40 PM~4767096
> *THANKS... hows your car?
> *


coming along sending the frame to Brent at pitbull soon as I get it back from sand blasting.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2006, 09:05 PM~4767306
> *coming along sending the frame to Brent at pitbull soon as I get it back from sand blasting.
> *



nice... looking forward for your next steps!


----------



## CONTAGIOUS

Damn homie, that shit is turnin out real nice.......cant wait to see the finished product.......... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 17 2006, 06:05 PM~4643638
> *I've sen this in person! Along with a beautiful 59 rag next to it!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

damn niiiiiiiiiiice  :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

DAMN Fabian.....i can't even finish one ride...and you have your ride finished and not even a year later...you'r already re-doing it!!!


thats coming out bad-ass homie...again, DAMN!!!


----------



## Domel

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

more pictures of my frame,... Mathias did a great on the murals! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Domel

You didn't make full frame wrap ?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Feb 9 2006, 08:59 PM~4810703
> *You didn't make full frame wrap ?
> *


yes it is !    Pete from westside hydraulics did it


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Feb 9 2006, 02:59 PM~4810703
> *You didn't make full frame wrap ?
> *




???????


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian+Feb 9 2006, 01:01 PM~4810716-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is !      Pete from westside hydraulics did it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so i probbably lost this thread with the pics when you were reinforcing the frame
> I though you didn't do it.
> 
> But the frame looks GREAT NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Feb 9 2006, 10:05 PM~4814743
> *???????
> *



sorry for my english


----------



## impala64lowrider

it's fucking awesome


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Feb 10 2006, 09:32 AM~4816328
> *it's fucking awesome
> *


Thanks Chris,.. like yours as well!


----------



## bigswanga

:0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fabian

some pictures of the polished parts before getting chromed,...


----------



## fabian




----------



## showandgo

very cool


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 12 2006, 05:07 PM~4832067
> *very cool
> *


Thanks,..can´t wait to see how it will look in chrome,.. the axle will be chromed as well :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

are you really chroming your discbreaks as well?

no more driving for your impy?

arms look smooth!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 12 2006, 05:56 PM~4832211
> *are you really chroming your discbreaks as well?
> 
> no more driving for your impy?
> 
> arms look smooth!
> *


yes,.. i chrome a set - but i have a spare if i drive it.


----------



## tlc64impala

looking good


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 12 2006, 06:43 PM~4832374
> *looking good
> *


thanks.. i will also get my grill chromed in the next weeks. Chroming takes long in Germany... so we will see!


----------



## ENGRAVER

your spinners are almost done, I should be finished with them tonight.


----------



## ENGRAVER

your spinners are almost done, I should be finished with them tonight.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 12 2006, 08:20 PM~4832911
> *your spinners are almost done, I should be finished with them tonight.
> *


nice... post some pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

I got all my chrome parts today... looks real great!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## FOLSOM

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

:worship: The Chrome looks great man


----------



## drasticbean

beautiful....!!!


----------



## lone star

wow boong bing


----------



## Dolle

wow :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey

are you going to drive that car or is it just for show?

very nice btw :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

Ohh shit,
this one is gettin outa control.... chrome looks bad ass, dont wanna know what you spent on chroming!
I cant understand the break-disk-thing - too much work to change them everytime. You will get bored of it after the first time  Just what i think


----------



## brett

holy chrome ! looks sweet! hey I can get you a 283 and powerglide for the wagon , for $300 more than we had figured ,,, looks like you might of just spent all your loot on chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

hello!
i am from vienna/ austria. one of my buddies told me that you were rebuilding your frame and doing some murals on to it, so i tried to find you here. finally i did it.nice job!

am from vienna/ austria and doing just the same car, except that it is a SS. it will be called "Champagne for All". next week i hope on painting the frame and also doing some pinstripe and murals on to it!

will post some pics.


Greets from Austria

Alex


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 18 2006, 06:25 PM~4874245
> *I got all my chrome parts today... looks real great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF, i wait more than 3 months for my chrome parts and you get yours in one week??? please don't tell me your chromer is cheaper....


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Feb 19 2006, 01:49 AM~4876221
> *are you going to drive that car or is it just for show?
> 
> very nice btw  :thumbsup:
> *


just show,.. but lets see! i bring it sweden to the bbq!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 19 2006, 04:05 AM~4876974
> *Ohh shit,
> this one is gettin outa control.... chrome looks bad ass, dont wanna know what you spent on chroming!
> I cant understand the break-disk-thing - too much work to change them everytime. You will get bored of it after the first time  Just what i think
> *


It will be for show only at the start... and it is still okay to drive chrome discs with soft brake pads.. just not so great from a perfomrance point of view :biggrin:


----------



## Davey

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 19 2006, 07:19 PM~4880751
> *just show,.. but lets see! i bring it sweden to the bbq!
> *


cant wait bro! 

are you going to build something to drive also?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Feb 19 2006, 10:45 PM~4881709
> *cant wait bro!
> 
> are you going to build something to drive also?
> *


I do not know yet... i will finish this first!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Feb 19 2006, 12:52 PM~4879513
> *hello!
> i am from vienna/ austria. one of my buddies told me that you were rebuilding your frame and doing some murals on to it, so i tried to find you here. finally i did it.nice job!
> 
> am from vienna/ austria and doing just the same car, except that it is a SS. it will be called "Champagne for All". next week i hope on painting the frame and also doing some pinstripe and murals on to it!
> 
> will post some pics.
> Greets from Austria
> 
> Alex
> *




Hi Alex,

welcome! It is always nice to hear people built up Impalas in Europe.. post some pictures of your project... can not wait to see it!    

Fabian


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Hey
Am just looking for some pics in my pc to be posted!

Am very happy too about other people doing their impalas here in europe!


Look out!



Alex


----------



## Lolohopper

No new pix???????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



Gruß Patrick


----------



## fabian

My new spinnners... Great work !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## tlc64impala

bro those look good


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Coooooooooool! :thumbsup: :worship: 

Where did you get them engraved?


----------



## Lolohopper

Moin, realy nice.

Did you see this Impala at Ebay.de 

Wo bought it?????




Gruß Patrick


----------



## Lolohopper

Sorry the link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

who sold it is the most interesting ?



never heard of an SS vert in that area being completely rebuilt and juiced..


was damn cheap !


----------



## flaked85

YOUR RIDE IS LOOKIN SWEET HOMIE.NICE JOB


----------



## Lolohopper

@Classic Mercy


Laut ebay s´teht das teilchen nur 30km von essen entfernt. hatte heute morgen erst überlegt ihn mir anzuschauen.

bin aber leider grade nicht flüssig genug für solch ein gerät :uh: :uh: :uh: 



Gruß Patrick


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Mar 4 2006, 08:51 PM~4975580
> *who sold it is the most interesting ?
> never heard of an SS vert in that area being completely rebuilt and juiced..
> was damn cheap !
> *


15.000 is fair, but not that cheap - it needs much work.
She will contact me if it isnt sold next weekend..... but at 99% it is.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

it is alot of money but for what you get it is a hell of a deal:
64ss vert all restored and well painted (seems to be)
real daytons on 5.20s (if they are real Ds)
chromed rack
pro hopper ready to go

you try finding that in the states, restored in german quality
not rushed american "pfusching" 

...well but as I said - only if it is how he claimed


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

ss :barf: 

@fabian new pics :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev

OMG damn nice stuff over there!!!!!!! lookin good fabian!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## ezslim

damn man that much on a 64? great car and buld up :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Mar 7 2006, 10:53 PM~4995417
> *damn man that much on a 64? great car and buld up :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

is the frame complete finished?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 8 2006, 01:16 AM~4996490
> *is the frame complete finished?
> *


no not yet!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 7 2006, 02:44 PM~4995348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 8 2006, 09:36 AM~4999501
> *REAL NICE :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ! Mathias did a fantastic job!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 8 2006, 01:37 AM~4999512
> *Thanks ! Mathias did a fantastic job!
> *


I like art work on the fire walls. Its just the way Im doing my kar mine is going on the trunk. but I do like yours hope to see the rest of the kar when its finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

So in Deutsch mal wieder.(SORRY)

Moin auch.

Sieht echt gut aus aber ist da noch kein Klarlack drauf oder ist die Bildqualität etwas schlecht????


Hast du das schwarze Cabrio gesehen???


Gruß aus Essen
Patrick


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

da is klarlack schon drüber aber der lack is noch net fertig waren nur die ersten schichten grundierung , untergrund , candy und 2 schichten oder so clear!!! wie man auch auf ein paar seiten weiter vorne nach lesen kann :biggrin:  :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Ok wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil :0 :0 :0 


Gruß


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

jap hab ich in der schule gelernt !!!! aber schreib dich net ab lern lesen und schreiben :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

[attachmentid=493774]


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin: 









:roflmao: haha :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue: 


yap but the other guy can not read it :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I know ... but I didn't tell anyone to shut up though 




:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Lolohopper

Hallo Fabian, 


No progress. 

I want to visit you. I would call you next week.

Want to see your Blue Diamond


Patrick


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 14 2006, 09:31 PM~5046734
> *Hallo Fabian,
> No progress.
> 
> I want to visit you. I would call you next week.
> 
> Want to see your Blue Diamond
> Patrick
> *



Hi Patrick,..

yes there is progress... but i do not have any pictures. The frame is done and looks real nice with clear coat! We have put all new bearings into the upper and lower controll arms, trailing arms, new balljoints, etc... 
We will start to assemble the frame step by step to get it asap standing on wheels,.. i will post some pictures within the next weeks if i have time to take some! 

If you like call me on my cell and we meet!

Have a great Week end!

Fabian


----------



## fabian

some pictures of the frame...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Dolle

looks good man glad to see it coming together. Do you have a split belly on your frame?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

the back looks hella good. I didn't get to sending you the piy of the 
a-arms yet - too much partying with Mr H. But will make sure to put em 
out tomorrow.


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Smooooooooooooth


----------



## fabian

Thanks ! 
There is a little problem with the upper control arm, that Pete will solve this week end! :biggrin:


----------



## silver64

offf the fuckin wall


----------



## impala64lowrider

very nice.... how did you press the bushings without scrating the chrome?
maybe you have the same problem: the side of the upper a-arms hits the reinforced frame. i had to use the angle grinder and repaint the area.


----------



## zfelix

God damn that 64 is bad ass!!!! are u gonna pattern out the body??? 

that frame and firewall is clean as hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domel

ttt FABIAN


----------



## fabian

here some pictures of my new arms that Pete did! They look great,.. thanks for your help!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 6 2006, 05:45 PM~5190053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    

real nice... how much did you pay???


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 6 2006, 05:54 PM~5190115
> *
> 
> real nice... how much did you pay???
> *



call Pete @ westsidehydraulics... he will tell you how much a pair of this will be! :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Hey Fabian!

These Arms are incredible!! I wish I had the money to buy some too now... :banghead:





What about the body? Any progress?



Alex


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 6 2006, 08:47 AM~5190072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



or you can call me cause they were mine :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Apr 7 2006, 11:01 AM~5195552
> *or you can call me cause they were mine :biggrin:
> *



they WERE !!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:0


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Apr 7 2006, 08:45 AM~5194424
> *Hey Fabian!
> 
> These Arms are incredible!! I wish I had the money to buy some too now...  :banghead:
> What about the body? Any progress?
> Alex
> *


i know the problem. i spend last month 2400 eur for a lot of small parts... i don't want to know how much money i throw away since oct. last year (the start of my frame off...).


----------



## impala64lowrider

hey fabian, your car is in the new lowridermagazine issue. if you don't have it, i can post a copy here.


----------



## HIJO DEL REY

VERY NICE, GOD BLESS YOU, :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 11 2006, 01:02 PM~5218227
> *hey fabian, your car is in the new lowridermagazine issue. if you don't have it, i can post a copy here.
> *



post it !


----------



## impala64lowrider

[attachmentid=533814]


----------



## fabian

my pumps.... :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

is the frame down on all fours again?


TTT!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

any progress pics?

wieso willst die ganzen neuen chromsachen verkaufen? hattest die nicht erst verchromen lassen?


----------



## weatmaster

Good question...


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 28 2006, 12:58 AM~5327561
> *any progress pics?
> 
> wieso willst die ganzen neuen chromsachen verkaufen? hattest die nicht erst verchromen lassen?
> *


what do ya want to sell? did you already send the cooler and the chrome windshield wiper motor?


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 13 2006, 10:46 PM~5238345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey that must be rons shop cause the other 3 pumps are mine that are laying their :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

here are my pumps  ... 
I think Ron did a great job and the look really really nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and will be a great show setup!

Thanks... 

Fabian


----------



## fabian




----------



## lowlow1964

nice job keep it up


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Dolle

pumps look. nice anymore updates on the car?


----------



## fabian

no ... not yet. I will post some more pics within next weeks!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 7 2006, 08:52 AM~5384491
> *no ... not yet. I will post some more pics within next weeks!
> *


your doing it big out there homie! i can only imagin if you where in cali doing your thang!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 7 2006, 04:41 PM~5384558
> *your doing it big out there homie! i can only imagin if you where in cali doing your thang!
> *


Thanks, let see end of this year if it is done!


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 27 2006, 11:58 PM~5327561
> *any progress pics?
> 
> wieso willst die ganzen neuen chromsachen verkaufen? hattest die nicht erst verchromen lassen?
> *


Tell us - why you sellin all your chrome man???
Had a look at your a-arms, not that round... maybe because of this?


----------



## fabian

real easy.. i have chrome for 2 cars


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 8 2006, 12:20 PM~5390330
> *real easy.. i have chrome for 2 cars
> *


how much for the front lowers and the front drums?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 9 2006, 06:45 PM~5396266
> *how much for the front lowers and the front drums?
> *


i just sent you a pm...


----------



## impala64lowrider

did i still get the chrome whiper motor, or what's up?


----------



## weatmaster

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:roflmao:


----------



## fabian

here is the lates update on my car...we pre-assmbled everything from the lower suspension rear parts and it fits perfectly.. and looks great..


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

we had lots of issues with the frame,.. the upper arms did not fit at all and always touched the frame.. so we had to grind it down and weld new mounts in ... also the hole where the cylinders go through needs to get changed...


----------



## fabian

..... and finally today all of Rons parts arrived! 

My new pumps are there and they look great!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

first pictures from my new pumps at home!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

and this is how they will be set up and look in the trunk !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

That's sick my man keep up the good work!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

uffin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hope i have more time towards the masters to see you work live


Cu next weekend in Herne


----------



## fabian

Here are some pictures of my wheels:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

I am not sure if i will put color match blue spokes in or chrome spokes... 

any other suggestons or ideas?


----------



## Lolohopper

man you are crazy

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


nice worke


----------



## Dolle

damn those wheels look good. I say chrome spokes and color matched hub :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 6 2006, 08:29 PM~5561945
> *I am not sure if i will put color match blue spokes in or chrome spokes...
> 
> any other suggestons or ideas?
> *


I would say color matching wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Domel

looks good 

congrats


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

good work looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 7 2006, 09:42 AM~5565797
> *damn those wheels look good. I say chrome spokes and color matched hub  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks,.. i will do something color matched.. not sure how yet !


----------



## fabian

Here is my new chorme core support...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Jun 7 2006, 12:42 PM~5566071
> *looks good
> 
> congrats
> *


Hi Domel,... 

how are you and how is Poland.. we will KICK YOUR ASS IN THE WORLD CUP !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I allways like color matched spokes and chrome hub! :biggrin: Wheel barrels look good as fuck, gave me goosebumbs! Almost brings a tear to my eyes they look so good! :tears:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

fabian u sure your not for LA?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 11 2006, 09:45 PM~5590986
> *fabian u sure your not for LA?
> *



Not yet !  

sup fabian, you get my pm?


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 8 2006, 02:35 PM~5572691
> *Hi Domel,...
> 
> how are you and how is Poland.. we will KICK YOUR ASS IN THE WORLD CUP !!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: 

NO WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


But If it happen,our hooligans will kick our Players ASSES after coming back to POLAND






































































j/k


I hope they WIN 

good luck to your team


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 12 2006, 05:05 PM~5596489
> *Not yet !
> 
> sup fabian,  you get my pm?
> *


HE GOT MINE!!!!!!!

AND I THINK HE HAS SOME NEWS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 17 2006, 11:07 PM~5623708
> *HE GOT MINE!!!!!!!
> 
> AND I THINK HE HAS SOME NEWS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY 

I am pround new member!


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 17 2006, 11:12 PM~5623730
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> I am pround new member!
> *


i didn't know rollerz only had a german chapter.

btw: what's up with the chrome wiper motor? I'm still waiting


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 17 2006, 05:17 PM~5624275
> *i didn't know rollerz only had a german chapter.
> 
> btw: what's up with the chrome wiper motor? I'm still waiting
> *


WE DO NOW.....


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5626379
> *WE DO NOW.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Manny!


----------



## EL_PASO

nice but why blue?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jun 18 2006, 05:58 PM~5626693
> *nice but why blue?
> *


I thinks looks great!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

great looking car. i liked the way the trunk looked when it was bagged. nice to the entire process. i hadnt seen this thread at all, just went through 70 pages. NICE JOB! Keep doing what you do.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 18 2006, 09:44 PM~5627401
> *great looking car. i liked the way the trunk looked when it was bagged. nice to the entire process. i hadnt seen this thread at all, just went through 70 pages. NICE JOB! Keep doing what you do.
> *



Thank you very much,.. hope you like the trunk if it is done !


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 18 2006, 09:44 PM~5627401
> *Poor Excuse For Lowering Quality Standards No. 1: "I don't have a lot of money."
> Poor Excuse For Lowering Quality Standards No. 2: "I don't have the same resources in my area."
> Solution: Save your money or learn to do it yourself and get some more pride.
> *


i love the first 3 lines of your signature  
that's why i did everythink bymyself and save a lot of money.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Any progress???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Crazy Cutty

nice!


----------



## fabian

Matze, started today the first outlines of the trunk .... will be finieshed in a week or two ....


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jul 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5782379
> *Matze, started today the first outlines of the trunk .... will be finieshed in a week or two ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:thumbsup:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

very nice


----------



## fabian

Finally the trunk is finished... all pics are without clear coat! 


:biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Also a pic of my new wheels from Keith !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fabian, krazyk, *azroller*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lolohopper

Very nice 

work faster, we want to see the whole car :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Patrick


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks nice Fabian. I notice the girls head has changed position in between pics! Will she next be flashing her tittys? :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

lets me ask you something bro, i noticed you molded under the hood and trunk, thats something i plan on doing to my 64 in the near future also. my question is, how are you going to reattach the center exterior mouldings on the hood and trunk, if its sealed off from the inside? 


thanks


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 3 2006, 11:13 PM~5897132
> *lets me ask you something bro, i noticed you molded under the hood and trunk, thats something i plan on doing to my 64 in the near future also. my question is, how are you going to reattach the center exterior mouldings on the hood and trunk, if its sealed off from the inside?
> thanks
> *



you glue it on it,... only way of getting it done.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Aug 3 2006, 09:36 AM~5893984
> *Very nice
> 
> work faster, we want to see the whole car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Patrick
> *


End if he year it should be done Patrick!
I am still wating on my arms, so we can start


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 3 2006, 10:29 PM~5896795
> *looks nice Fabian.  I notice the girls head has changed position in between pics!  Will she next be flashing her tittys?  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Dan ...

we will see.. but i like it as it is ... :biggrin: 

Fabian


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5890558
> *Also a pic of my new wheels from Keith !
> *


Whats up with your other set, the airbrushed one?

The Trunk comes out nicer and nicer.... more details made it look better, first i saw (and thought thats it) it looked like a cheap airbrush a la vw-meeting, now its a bit overload but clean - nice stuff!


----------



## str8 outta denmark

Looking good Fabian :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBO

DAME MY BROTHER THE 64 IS OFF THE HOOK. ONE LOVE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:RO4LIFE


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Aug 6 2006, 12:08 AM~5908743
> *DAME MY BROTHER THE 64 IS OFF THE HOOK. ONE LOVE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:RO4LIFE
> *



Thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

my new lower arms are done !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Big thanks to Randy ... and Salas !


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Lookin real nice man!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 21 2006, 11:58 PM~6011752
> *Lookin real nice man!
> *


Thanks ... great work from Randy & Salas


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

Thats alot of yeska to slang.lol .... very tight!! Nicest I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Guest

Whats up Fabian?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2006, 03:07 AM~6013221
> *Whats up Fabian?
> *


Hi Jason ... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala64lowrider

holy shit, you're really crazy. they are clean as fuck.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW I KNOW THATS GOING TO BE THE TIGHTEST LOWRIDER OVER THERE PERIOD


----------



## weatmaster

Wow, now you goin crazy... nice arms!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:0 :thumbsup: those arms are sicc


----------



## Dolle

looks real nice. you doing the uppers too?


----------



## zfelix

WOW THOSE A-ARMS ARE THE SHIT!!!!! :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah the engraving are realy nice but i dont like the gold and chrome look when its only on the arms and not over all and i think only chrome will looks a little bit cleaner on your car!!! imo


----------



## tlc64impala

those arms are nice


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 22 2006, 10:17 AM~6015769
> *WOW I KNOW THATS GOING TO BE THE TIGHTEST LOWRIDER OVER THERE PERIOD
> *


Thanks,... i will try to built a nice car!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 22 2006, 05:30 PM~6016745
> *looks real nice. you doing the uppers too?
> *



I will next year... i first get the ar done .. and than we see whats next


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 23 2006, 12:19 AM~6022275
> *Thanks,... i will try to built a nice car!
> *


YOU TRYIN YOUR BEST THEN HOMIE GOOD LUCK


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 23 2006, 07:22 AM~6022311
> *YOU TRYIN YOUR BEST THEN HOMIE GOOD LUCK
> *


Thanks!


----------



## fabian




----------



## CO-PILOT

man everytime i see dusseldorf under ur avatar i get goose bumps homie. alles klar man die kiste is richtig verruckt hammer. hau rein.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

haha good german bro


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 7 2006, 12:25 AM~5381951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you told me, you have a overpressure valve. maybe i'm a idiot, but where is it? a overpressure valve takes the too much pressure back to your oil tank. the only line to your oil tank is from the dump.


----------



## impala64lowrider

am i wrong, or is there a overpressure valve hidden? 

joost, please tell me i'm not wrong and i have a little bit knowledge of hydraulic plumbing...


----------



## Lolohopper

You are right 


there is no overpressure valve 

in my eyes are the manometer not needful at this pump





Patrick

(I use overpressure valve)


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 19 2006, 11:12 PM~6402272
> *You are right
> there is no overpressure valve
> 
> in my eyes are the manometer not needful at this pump
> Patrick
> 
> (I use overpressure valve)
> *


can't i use the manometers to level the car? i was wondering why my car goes to the right on braking and the next day it goes to the left and another day it goes stright... now i figured out, the car was not level all around. i think (correct me if i'm wrong) you can see on the manometers, if your car is higher on the left side than on the right side. 

even if the manometers are useless. they are for the show.  

do you have close pictures of your setup? please post it.


----------



## Joost....

usually its allignment problems if your car is pulling to the sides when you brake, did you get it alligned?

theres no overpressure reliefvalves......but something tells me he`s going to build it different because some parts were for sale


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 20 2006, 12:09 AM~6402574
> *usually its allignment problems if your car is pulling to the sides when you brake, did you get it alligned?
> 
> theres no overpressure reliefvalves......but something tells me he`s going to build it different because some parts were for sale
> *


well he's never hitting switches on a juiced car with 4 pumps. i can remember how i started hitting switches. i hit so often the wrong switch. i hope he will only blow up o-rings the first months. 4 pumps for a beginner is too powerfull.


----------



## Joost....

you have a pre-wired switchbox? those are usually the problem. You only need like 4 or 5 switches maximum, moves like doggyleg or around the world are fuckin gay anyways.....if you mount them on the dash like you want to have them, its a big help in never hitting swrong switches


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah x2 

4 or 6 switches is all i need!!!! all the pre wired switchboxes with long cables and so are circus IMO


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 20 2006, 12:26 AM~6402645
> *you have a pre-wired switchbox? those are usually the problem. You only need like 4 or 5 switches maximum, moves like doggyleg or around the world are fuckin gay anyways.....if you mount them on the dash like you want to have them, its a big help in never hitting swrong switches
> *


yes, i have a pre wired swithbox. the left side is for show and the right side is for adjusting the level. so that´s not the problem. the really problem is you want to do a smooth show infront of a big crowd and want to lower the front because it's on the top but you hit the switch to raise it up... you can do this a couple of times, but sometimes bad things will happen. 

i allways use the switches outside the car. in my opinion switches mounted at the dashboard are useless. if i hit the switches very bad, my engine stops. if i want to show the crowd how high it can go, i don't want to hopp with opened door. that's the reason why the door hinges will fucked up.

with the idividual wheel switches, it's very easy to lever the car. i know what you wanna say: just put the car on the ground and raise it up a liite bit and it should be perfect. did you try this with brand new o-rings on only one cylinder? cylinder with brand new o-rings are allways slower.


----------



## Joost....

You know, this whole wanting to do demo`s in front of crowds is something i dont like. Im in LA every summer and at shows hardly anybody is hitting switches. Weve been to the imperials show in hawaiin gardens with like 500 lowriders, and weve not seen one move the whole day. Those rides are all so clean, they dont need to.....

ALOT of `lowriders` in europe these days, are just regular cars with some pumps and wheels, they need to use the hydraulics to get noticed. And just standing there and doing moves for a few minuts is boring, i mean if you did all your 8 moves like 2 times weve seen it, how long does that take? 10 seconds? If youc an lay the ride with a closed trunk, and people will still gather around it, then you know your lowrider looks good. If you need your hydraulics to get noticed or get into shows that would never ever accept your ride if i didnt had some little tricks to show, you know its shit. This whole demo thing, its fucking lame, and its happening everywhere in europe....like the owners are monkeys doing their little trick. fuck that. 

A few swtiches on the dash, and some moves when youre cruising it, that how it should be if you ask me, no more of that demo crap, thats how those fucked up german shows started out and evolved to todays shows that actually stimulate people to build junkyardshit, or circusrides aslong as they hop :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

its 100% right what he say i think the same

the only thing when you make shows is you junk your car for other guys 
:uh: :dunno: why  :scrutinize:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 20 2006, 12:09 AM~6402574
> *usually its allignment problems if your car is pulling to the sides when you brake, did you get it alligned?
> 
> theres no overpressure reliefvalves......but something tells me he`s going to build it different because some parts were for sale
> *


I heard something as well ... someone told me :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 21 2006, 01:44 PM~6413028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Oct 23 2006, 07:17 PM~6425570-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i think i know what you mean
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Oct 19 2006, 11:53 PM~6402812
> *yeah x2
> 
> 4 or 6 switches is all i need!!!! all the pre wired switchboxes with long cables and so are circus IMO
> *



x2


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 24 2006, 01:55 AM~6430699
> *hahaha, i think i know what you mean
> x2
> *



yap me too x 3 the last days i was thinking to post these smiley----> :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

why arent there any update pick in here, heard frame is all bling and rollin ?!? :dunno:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 26 2006, 03:45 AM~6444802
> *why arent there any update pick in here, heard frame is all bling and  rollin ?!? :dunno:
> *


he wants to surprise us...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I guess so.... but still - I have to admit that I'm desperate to see :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 26 2006, 01:02 PM~6447052
> *I guess so.... but still - I have to admit that I'm desperate to see :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x3


----------



## fabian




----------



## Lolohopper

Wow wow wow

update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice wheels :biggrin: 

any other progress???????????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 31 2006, 10:32 AM~6477685
> *Wow wow wow
> 
> update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice wheels :biggrin:
> 
> any other progress???????????
> *


you will see it if it is finished :biggrin: April 2007 !


----------



## Lolohopper

Why april 2007 ???????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 31 2006, 11:41 AM~6477750
> *Why april 2007 ???????
> *


it will take a while til finished!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

noo post pics of it from time to time :biggrin:  nice wheels


----------



## Mr.H

hey fabian. how is it going?

i am around in essen at fr/sa. maybe i can take a sneek preview?

or post something for the hole audience. please.

:biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.H_@Nov 8 2006, 07:15 PM~6527788
> *hey fabian. how is it going?
> 
> i am around in essen at fr/sa. maybe i can take a sneek preview?
> 
> or post something for the hole audience. please.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


go to his garage and carry a spycam with you and post all pics here. we all want to see what the car is doing right now.

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fo real :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

hey fab!

great progress. i havent been here for longer..

i saw that you too shaved your firewall. what about the wiper motor? one of my buddies told me there is a custom motor anywhere that is driven with a flex line. i know you wont be riding that impala and wont need wipers..

maybe you know where to get these!


greets,alex


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I predict pix to be posted here after this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

any new pics


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 17 2006, 08:18 PM~6588817
> *I predict pix to be posted here after this weekend :biggrin:
> *


i do not think so :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: - but it was nice on the week end


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

well it was worth a try  it all worked out though?


----------



## impala64lowrider




----------



## fishboy745

fabian,
I love it :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

your car is very nice 
im sure you got alot invested into it


----------



## DerbycityDave

I LOVE IT ONE OF THE BEST 64 THAT I KNOW . CURTIS UCE GOT A NICE ONE TO. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Nov 21 2006, 10:05 AM~6609219
> *fabian,
> I love it  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thanks


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 25 2006, 10:44 AM~6632739
> *I LOVE IT ONE OF THE BEST 64 THAT I KNOW . CURTIS UCE GOT A NICE ONE TO. :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thank you very much for the comment,..  I think there a lot of nice 64 out there...


----------



## fabian

Here some pictures :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Hey!

I REALLY like your club plaque!!!!



Alex


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 25 2006, 01:14 PM~6632926
> *Here some pictures  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$




----------



## Lolohopper

any progress pix????????????????

Habt ihr schon "hochzeit" gehabt???????????????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 15 2006, 03:20 PM~6764326
> *any progress pix????????????????
> 
> Habt ihr schon "hochzeit" gehabt???????????????
> *


Hallo .. ja die ganb es schon! Frag mal Deinen Kollegen .. da gabs es schon ein paar Bilder zu sehen! Fotos werden keine mehr gepostet .. erst wenn "Blue Diamond" fertig wird.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

ahh fuck will endlich mal sehen wi weit der impala is!! poste mal bilder komm schon :biggrin: 

gibs neuigkeiten wegen dem verchromen?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 15 2006, 06:20 AM~6764326
> *any progress pix????????????????
> 
> Habt ihr schon "hochzeit" gehabt???????????????
> *



hey patrick schick mir mal die bilder von deinem kollegen wenn der welche hat mauhahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 16 2006, 06:03 AM~6769830
> *hey patrick schick mir mal die bilder von deinem kollegen wenn der welche hat mauhahahahah :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 16 2006, 11:03 AM~6769830
> *hey patrick schick mir mal die bilder von deinem kollegen wenn der welche hat mauhahahahah :biggrin:
> *



Sorry ich war an dem tag nicht auf der messe.

Habe selber keine bilder gesehen.

Da ist mike mir vorraus.      

Komm schon fabian

ZEIG UNS WAS.

Bis *2008* ist der tread sonst im nirgendwo verschwunden :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hö welche messe wa er mit dem impala schon auf ner messe unfertig?

meinste glasshouse mike(michael) mit schwarzem benz


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 21 2006, 05:56 PM~6011748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats some true fuccin detail keep on keepin on thats off the hook


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 16 2006, 09:09 PM~6770938
> *hö welche messe wa er mit dem impala schon auf ner messe unfertig?
> 
> meinste glasshouse mike(michael) mit schwarzem benz
> *



I aint seen shit


----------



## fabian

You wanted a new pic.. here it is  I think it looks great! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 16 2006, 03:43 PM~6769992
> *Sorry ich war an dem tag nicht auf der messe.
> 
> Habe selber keine bilder gesehen.
> 
> Da ist mike mir vorraus.
> 
> Komm schon fabian
> 
> ZEIG UNS WAS.
> 
> Bis 2008 ist der tread sonst im nirgendwo verschwunden :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


In April i will surly post some pics ! Come to KL and you can see yourself !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 22 2006, 01:35 AM~6799810
> *I aint seen shit
> *


 :biggrin: post some pics of your car Misa..


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 22 2006, 08:41 AM~6802553
> *In April i will surly post some pics ! Come to KL and you can see yourself !
> *


Sorry??? KL????

What is that????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 23 2006, 12:02 AM~6805710
> *Sorry???    KL????
> 
> What is that????
> *


Kamp Linfort


----------



## Lolohopper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

merry christmas fabian and to your wife and child as well..

and post new pics damnit


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 07:29 PM~6809696
> *merry christmas fabian and to your wife and child as well..
> 
> and post new pics damnit
> *



Dan ... 

all the best for you and your wife as well Have a great x-mas and i will post pics ... i promise - will be just an other 4 month until posting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hey fabian, season greetings and all the best for the '07 to you and your family sends you misa aka...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fabian from me and all our chapters of ercc too


----------



## fabian




----------



## Lolohopper

Give us pics from your diamond :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

I will if the car is done !!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

awesome


----------



## glenncaprice78

looking nice fabian


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

nice  give us a little bit more pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

next pictures will follow in april


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, that bezel is off the hook man!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 09:25 PM~7199266
> *Damn, that bezel is off the hook man!
> *


Thanks Curtis... 

will look nicer if the clear is on! An other 8 weeks than you can see some more ...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I got the sneak peek pictures :biggrin: Im special!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 7 2007, 11:33 PM~7200297
> *I got the sneak peek pictures :biggrin:  Im special!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 7 2007, 02:33 PM~7200297
> *I got the sneak peek pictures :biggrin:  Im special!
> *


haha give a fuck and post it bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 8 2007, 01:16 AM~7201397
> *haha give a fuck and post it bro :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


okay Joker... 

here is my newst Impala ! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Looking good Fabian.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 8 2007, 09:32 AM~7206045
> *Looking good Fabian.
> *


yes ... looks nice with those long 16 inch cylinders in the back :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 8 2007, 01:33 AM~7206052
> *yes ... looks nice with those long 16 inch cylinders in the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fabian

an other pic siting low on the ground... 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fabian, *Domel*

Hi Domel...

we beat your ass in Handball man! Germany Worldchampion 2007 !!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 8 2007, 02:41 AM~7206083
> *
> Handball
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 8 2007, 01:20 PM~7206641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 7 2007, 12:03 PM~7199131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 8 2007, 12:29 AM~7206036
> *okay Joker...
> 
> here is my newst Impala !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks diferend but real nice :biggrin: like it  

any update pics or mods on your new impala :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 8 2007, 12:33 AM~7206052
> *yes ... looks nice with those long 16 inch cylinders in the back  :biggrin:
> *


looks like a circuscar :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 5 2005, 06:57 PM~2573762
> *Also my new Engine arrived, 300 HP - has not been finished yet put together!
> 
> Polished Edelbrock Performer Intake
> Edelbrock Fuel pump chromed
> Edelbrock chromed timing cover
> Lokar Dipstick
> Polished Edelbrock Valve Covers
> Billet Specialities Flamed air cleaner & wire loom
> 
> Billet Specialities Tru Trac Pully Kit:
> 
> New Polished Power Master 105 amp one wire alternator.
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Alternator Bracket
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Alt Fan and Pulley
> -New Polished Sanden SD-7 Compressor with Polished Manifold
> Block and Fittings
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Compressor Bracket
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Compressor Cover
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Support Bracket
> -New Edelbrock Aluminum Reverse Flow Water Pump
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Water Pump Pulley with Hard Coat
> Anodized belt surface to reduce wear
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Tensioner Specifically Made For The
> System
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Tensioner Pulley with Hard Coat
> Anodized belt surface to reduce wear
> -Polished Billet Aluminum Crank Pulley
> -Stainless Fasteners
> -Serpentine Belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 8 2007, 08:41 AM~7206083
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fabian, Domel
> 
> Hi Domel...
> 
> we beat your ass in Handball man! Germany Worldchampion 2007 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah but it was very very VERY weak match... you won but you didn't show anything special... :angry: 

Organizers of this championships are fucking assholes... they prepere tickets only for german fans... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7199131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fabian




----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 6 2007, 08:02 AM~7416652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, but next time get the parts out to take a pic, or learn how to relight them


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 6 2007, 02:02 AM~7416652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shoot me a pm :wave:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 6 2007, 08:02 AM~7416652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet heavy bro


----------



## fabian

Morning .... to all readers 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slo

looking awsome


----------



## PantyDropper

looking real good


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

The new paintjob looks awesome Fabian! 
:cheesy:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 10 2007, 04:23 PM~7449502
> *The new paintjob looks awesome Fabian!
> :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: 

paintjob ? :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7450693
> *:dunno:
> 
> paintjob ?  :biggrin:
> *


ya, on the .... dashbezel :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZY85FLEETWOOD

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 25 2006, 05:14 AM~6632926
> *Here some pictures  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM NICE PLATE HOW MUCH IT COST YOU FOR THE PLATE TO DO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 10 2007, 09:45 PM~7450804
> *ya, on the .... dashbezel :cheesy:
> *


okay... will you paint it ?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 10 2007, 03:07 PM~7450906
> *okay... will you paint it ?
> *



Heck, I wish I could paint like that!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 10 2007, 10:36 PM~7451054
> *Heck, I wish I could paint like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE

RIDE IS COMING OUT SICK HOMIE..... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PUT TOGETHER...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 10 2007, 10:40 PM~7451078
> *RIDE IS COMING OUT SICK HOMIE..... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PUT TOGETHER...
> *


Thanks ...


----------



## fabian

Good morning,....


----------



## Lolohopper

we want moooooooooor pic`s


come on

   



Patrick


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 15 2007, 10:54 PM~7484978
> *we want moooooooooor pic`s
> come on
> 
> 
> Patrick
> *


may is the month of pictures ...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 15 2007, 12:59 PM~7485010
> *may is the month of pictures ...
> *


good luck on the project can't wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

REAL NICE BROTHER! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

i can't see anything.... only a red cross...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 10 2007, 07:42 AM~7655801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice bro


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 10 2007, 08:37 AM~7655787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Team


----------



## Lolohopper

Hy Fabian ,
tell us who are man next to you???



And give us mooooooooooooore pix



Patrick


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

me knows three of the five


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 11 2007, 10:55 PM~7668515
> *me knows three of the five
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

YOU HAVE A NICE CAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 12 2007, 07:01 AM~7672295
> *YOU HAVE A NICE CAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!
> *


Thanks,.. i will try!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 11 2007, 10:55 PM~7668515
> *me knows three of the five
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 11 2007, 01:55 PM~7668515
> *me knows three of the five
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

btw. fabian its april post some fuckin news pics bro :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats up with paint bro is that body just based are we expecting patterns or no? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 14 2007, 07:50 AM~7687792
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats up with paint bro is that body just based are we expecting patterns or no? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



who knows  :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Hallo Fabian,


i can see a star on the pic        :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 1 2004, 01:46 PM~2464816
> *Here some pictures of how the engine will look with the Billet Specialities Kit,.. my engine will be black and the oil pan will be chrome as well! I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It is a bas ass pulley system i lke the way mine came out. put one in a 61 cadi coupedeville


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 14 2007, 06:07 AM~7687624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What are you doing here in the Netherlands


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 14 2007, 09:15 PM~7689796
> *What are you doing here in the Netherlands
> *


well sometimes you have to cross Holland as well


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 14 2007, 08:16 PM~7689802
> *well sometimes you have to cross Holland as well
> *


funny


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 14 2007, 09:20 PM~7689817
> *funny
> *


well... at least it was the first time for me going below 120 in Holland.. haha


----------



## Mark.

haha,


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 14 2007, 09:20 PM~7689817
> *funny
> *


so where can i see the car or witch show will you attend ?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 14 2007, 01:50 AM~7687792
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats up with paint bro is that body just based are we expecting patterns or no? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


I heard that it was now painted brown with a yellow top :angry:


----------



## arnout..

paintjob came out very very sick fabian, mayne probs to what your doing.. keep it up!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Apr 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7693770
> *paintjob came out very very sick fabian, mayne probs to what your doing.. keep it up!
> *


you like the yellow and brown ? :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 15 2007, 08:34 AM~7693802
> *you like the yellow and brown ?  :biggrin:
> *


yes it makes me hungry for a banana split!


----------



## glenncaprice78

gonna looks very clean fabian 

nobody in europe can beat that car now


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7693802
> *you like the yellow and brown ?  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yes, especially the brown flames and the donkey kong mural :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7693846
> *yes it makes me hungry for a banana split!
> *


me too ... man it is so nice and hot in Germany right now... ice is the right thing ...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@Apr 15 2007, 05:33 PM~7694234
> *gonna looks very clean fabian
> 
> nobody in europe can beat that car now
> *


Thanks... i think the car will be clean ...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 15 2007, 05:33 PM~7694240
> *Oh yes, especially the brown flames and the donkey kong mural :thumbsup:
> *


it the cream of the ice as Dan said ... the mural is more the cream of the 2 tone brown and yellow .... 

How do you like the true flames though?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 15 2007, 05:46 PM~7694281
> *it the cream of the ice as Dan said ... the mural is more the cream of the 2 tone brown and yellow ....
> 
> How do you like the true flames though?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## fabian

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fabian, BIG DIRTY, RO.LIFER, Firefly

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 15 2007, 05:47 PM~7694289
> *:roflmao:
> *


I hope this means you like em 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fabian

I really like this picture ...


----------



## fabian

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fabian, USOFAMILY

Hi Curtis ... how are you ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 15 2007, 11:22 AM~7694438
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fabian, USOFAMILY
> 
> Hi Curtis ... how are you ?
> *


Im good and you?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 15 2007, 06:58 PM~7694598
> *Im good and you?
> *


Thanks .. as well! Hope to have the car done in 4-5 weeks ...


----------



## Lolohopper

When is the car back in KL??????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 15 2007, 08:33 PM~7695131
> *When is the car back in KL??????
> *


well it is there...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats up with the pics homie? Oh and you didnt really repaint it did you?


----------



## Lolohopper

ok i call you this week,

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78+Apr 15 2007, 08:33 AM~7694234-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna looks very clean fabian
> 
> nobody in europe can beat that car now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe yes maybe not :biggrin: we will see time will come :0  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Apr 15 2007, 09:21 AM~7694433
> *I really like this picture ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## keessimpala65

Looks good Fabian


----------



## glenncaprice78

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Apr 17 2007, 10:17 AM~7711375
> *Looks good Fabian
> *



what's up kees :wave:

2 Members: Hooked 2 Glass, glenncaprice78

hello mike !!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

his 64 will definately beat the 65, trust me I've seen it 

(only the 64 but that car is one hard mofo to beat  )


----------



## fabian

Hey....

before i start posting pics.. i give you a little update on people beeing involved in this project ... i would like to name a few:

Rollerz Only Worldwide .. Troy, Brian, Randy, ..... than helping me finsihing this project ... Frank & Jimmi, Joost...., Maze, Mr. H, Fabian aka the Candyman, Theo, Markus, Hernan and many more...

Enjoy the pics and Blue Dimand will be at a show near you !

Fabian

ROLLERZY ONLY


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Candyman :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## 509Rider

Very nice Fabian.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Joost....

:nicoderm:


----------



## fabian




----------



## tarunhari

Tight ass work guys


----------



## fabian

more pictures to come next days ...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Looks great wow those are some really nice patterns :wow:


----------



## SUNNYD

WOW  LOOKS AWESOME BRO


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 22 2007, 12:11 AM~7743247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks for - outta the 1000 pix that you took of the paint job- for postin some that I took :biggrin: 


patterns are SMOKIN


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 11:10 PM~7743246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm it came too be bad ass car


----------



## Black64s

Nice Paint Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

DAMN! KANDYMAN GOT DOWN FOR REAL!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fabian, drasticbean, SUNNYD, hot$tuff5964, low1

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## low1

amazing!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## SevennineMC

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 10:16 PM~7745373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SOME BAD ASS WORK RIGHT THERE :worship: :worship:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## lilandagi

That thing is sick!!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

Fabian could not believe it has an engine and people can sit in it .. hahah
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

JETLAG !!!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## OldDirty

That paint is mind bogglingly beautiful!    :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: fabian, OldDirty, 79caddyman, THE PETE-STA, socios b.c. prez, lowrider 4 life


MORNING


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 10:17 PM~7745376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fabian, skan91, *RollinDeepSJ*, green ice

Hi ... how is your 59 bro ?


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 11:20 PM~7745719
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fabian, skan91, RollinDeepSJ, green ice
> 
> Hi ... how is your 59 bro ?
> *


it's coming along nicely :biggrin: you took the 64 to the next level the paint is amazing I can tell there is a hella lot of work wow :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian




----------



## IN YA MOUF

:worship:


----------



## fabian

I really have to thank Fabian "The Candyman" & Joost again for the great week we had and bringing this paint to a new level in Europe setting the bar "hopefully" high enough and brining lowriding to a new level here ...

It is amazing what have been done within the last 15 month ... to finish the car. Again i need to thank a lot to the RO Family in Cali, making this happening.. TROY! Brian, Randy, Manny, of course Fabian beeing here. Than Theo, Markus helping tp prepare the bondo and base coat.
Also Dan - Mr. Tuna !

"Blue Diamond"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

very nice...


----------



## impala64lowrider

very nice details... many props to all helped you make this dream comes true!!!


----------



## arnout..

supernice fabian!!


----------



## keessimpala65

damn, it's looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

And this is what we need in Europe! My hat's off to you and the team Fabian!


----------



## MikeS

Beautiful! :worship:


----------



## Joost....

When i was asked to help doing such a candy in 1 weeks time, i couldnt refuse ofcourse :nicoderm: This is the kinda stuff im striving for in my own shop and learning from the candyman was priceless :thumbsup: Soon the trunk wil be done too to match this wonderful paintjob :biggrin: 

Thanks to fabian and fabian, the people at the paintshop and fabians family


----------



## Mark.

That is really amazing Fabian!!  Much props to the people that make it happens for you


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 22 2007, 02:34 AM~7745781
> *I really have to thank Fabian "The Candyman" & Joost again for the great week we had and bringing this paint to a new level in Europe setting the bar "hopefully" high enough and brining lowriding to a new level here ...
> 
> It is amazing what have been done within the last 15 month ... to finish the car. Again i need to thank a lot to the RO Family in Cali, making this happening.. TROY! Brian, Randy, of course Fabian beeing here. Than Theo, Markus helping tp prepare the bondo and base coat.
> Also Dan - Mr. Tuna !
> 
> "Blue Diamond"
> *


:thumbsup:

Is it May there already? :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 22 2007, 03:23 PM~7746255
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is it May there already?  :biggrin:
> *


Kind of, temp is like double the normal April temprature :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Thanks for the messages ... 

i think Joost and i have sanded so many times the car that our handy where falling after this week,... it was a great expirience to be with Fabian and we had great fun!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 22 2007, 01:53 PM~7746173
> *That is really amazing Fabian!!   Much props to the people that make it happens for you
> *


I think we worked great as a team - and we 3 pushed to make the result like this ...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 22 2007, 03:23 PM~7746255
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is it May there already?  :biggrin:
> *


allmost ...  but it was time to some some of the work ... the final car will be shown in mai ... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

GOD DAMN! That fucker is bad ass bro! You have really took it to a whole new level, this one has to be my favorite bay far.


----------



## drasticbean

*BEAUTIFUL....!!!!!!!*


----------



## keneken

SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert64impala

so beautiful  
no words ,,,,,simply the best 64 i have ever seen overhere  
much props


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 22 2007, 05:40 PM~7746614
> *GOD DAMN! That fucker is bad ass bro! You have really took it to a whole new level, this one has to be my favorite bay far.
> *


Thanks .. nice to heard from you Curtis


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 22 2007, 06:38 PM~7746902
> *so beautiful
> no words ,,,,,simply the best 64 i have ever seen overhere
> much props
> *


Thanks Robert ...


----------



## fabian

I really love this pic ...


----------



## glenncaprice78

like i say before
nice nice nice fabian.
cant wait to see it when the car is done.  
the setup will be 1 of a kind to in europe.


----------



## Lolohopper

Ich muß es in deutsch schreiben. (SORRY)


Man man da haste aber mal richtig gas gegeben mit deiner crew.

Hammer hartes gerät.



Bis du dienstag im KL????



Gruß


----------



## fabian

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fabian, Y U H8TIN, *Joost....*


Hi Joost... 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Skim

Nice build up.


----------



## Erik64SS

Looking great...

What I think is nice is the way that the paint on the hood goes on to the dash.

My compliments to the painter, all the people that helped with it and of course the owner.

Erik64SS


----------



## AMB1800

RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously this is the best sixfo i've seen in europe!!!!

can't wait to see it in real life!!!

many props to everyone who helped you out!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 11:34 PM~7745781
> *I really have to thank Fabian "The Candyman" & Joost again for the great week we had and bringing this paint to a new level in Europe setting the bar "hopefully" high enough and brining lowriding to a new level here ...
> 
> It is amazing what have been done within the last 15 month ... to finish the car. Again i need to thank a lot to the RO Family in Cali, making this happening.. TROY! Brian, Randy, of course Fabian beeing here. Than Theo, Markus helping tp prepare the bondo and base coat.
> Also Dan - Mr. Tuna !
> 
> "Blue Diamond"
> *


  
You forgot who hooked you up with the Club...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

realy realy nice fabian its a dream of a impala so far  :thumbsup: looks amazing

1 thing only buy color matching sparkplug wires  :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7745390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what location is it where the car is??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

pic @ meilenwerk düsseldorf, car aitn there though I believe


----------



## Dolle

WOW that is not just the nicest 64 in europe but one of the nicest I have ever seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CruizinKev

*HOLY BATMAN!!! THATS BADAZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
DAMN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG THUMBSUP!!!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze

ONE BAD ASS 64


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 21 2007, 10:16 PM~7745373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
All I can say is damn. Looks like we got another top notch fo' to inspire us.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

dammm the 64 is badass ass... beautiful paint and patterns.... i knew i seen that guy..JOOST'' before..lol... goodjob joost i member when i met u you you had told me you wanted to bring lowriding up where ur at ..off to a good start .... good work ..joost and fabians ... where you took the pics at is that the shop or the storage for the car with the all glass windows... :0


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2007, 11:45 PM~7748126
> *
> You forgot who hooked you up with the Club...
> *


How can i forget you... Manny i have edited it 

Fabian


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 23 2007, 01:12 AM~7748488
> *WOW that is not just the nicest 64 in europe but one of the nicest I have ever seen  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thank you


----------



## fabian

Morning 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fabian, Big Doe, RollinDeepSJ, RaM26z, Robert64impala


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala_631

nice pics, pm me please


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 22 2007, 09:05 AM~7746991
> *I really love this pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic pic


----------



## JasonJ

Just went thru the topic... i didnt know it was done once and this is the re-build.... nice work, i know its got to be hard to get stuff over there, youre very dedicated i can tell. What is that place where the car is parked in the pics above? Is that some kind of car storage place??? ...thats crazy looking.


----------



## Royalty

Been looking at the topic off and on since around page 10. Seen it was at the top tonight, looked at it and only three words came to mind, HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!! Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StogiezRO90

WOW ...................................


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 23 2007, 03:52 AM~7750123
> *dammm the 64 is badass ass... beautiful paint and patterns.... i knew i seen that guy..JOOST''  before..lol... goodjob joost  i  member when i met u you you had told me you  wanted to bring lowriding up where ur at ..off to a good start .... good work ..joost and fabians ... where you took the pics at is that the shop or the storage for the car with the all glass windows... :0
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin: whats up huey! The credit for this paintjob definitly goes out to the candyman, i just jumped in and helped out to make sure we would make it within the 1 week we had at the paintshop. I am working on some candy paintjobs of my own though, youll see  :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Hi!

This ride is definitely awesome!
Very nice detailing!
And I really like all the stripes!


Greets, Alex


----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Sixty34me

Holy shit! This is one bad ass ride!


----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## Joost....




----------



## SUNNYD

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

oooooh yes!

thats the way it should be  


i really like the stripes! mine will have some too, hehe


how did you hook up the trunk pan? i want to add it too. did you use bolts to fix it?



i hope our cars will be displayed next to each other one day!!


greets,alex


----------



## keessimpala65

:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

nice pics joost post more


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 24 2007, 06:49 PM~7762059
> *nice pics joost post more
> *


i think you have seen enough


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7762351
> *i think you have seen enough
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Guten Abend nach H-Town und den Süden ..


----------



## fabian

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fabian, Robert64impala, Dolle, Mr.H

Hey Robert ... 

how is Holland and your 61?


----------



## Robert64impala

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 24 2007, 07:53 PM~7762446
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fabian, Robert64impala, Dolle, Mr.H
> 
> Hey Robert ...
> 
> how is Holland and your 61?
> *


perfect Fabian :biggrin: 
i really like this ride i have got now my bubble
but i really really dont have ever selled my old 64
i mis him a lot :uh: 
now even more wen i see you beautiful and true 64 lowrider


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 24 2007, 07:00 PM~7762513
> *perfect Fabian  :biggrin:
> i really like this ride i have got now my bubble
> but i really really dont have ever selled my old 64
> i mis him a lot  :uh:
> now even more wen i see you beautiful and true 64 lowrider
> *


Now you know what to do with your 61bubble  juice it


----------



## Robert64impala

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 24 2007, 08:08 PM~7762564
> *Now you know what to do with your 61bubble   juice it
> *



no never ever again Mark


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 24 2007, 07:16 PM~7762600
> *no never ever again Mark
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 24 2007, 06:00 PM~7762513
> *perfect Fabian  :biggrin:
> i really like this ride i have got now my bubble
> but i really really dont have ever selled my old 64
> i mis him a lot  :uh:
> now even more wen i see you beautiful and true 64 lowrider
> *



Robert it told you that before   

Nice 61


Juice it


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 24 2007, 07:16 PM~7762600
> *no never ever again Mark
> *


 i understand


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian+Apr 24 2007, 10:36 AM~7762351-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think you have seen enough
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no never enough to see  :biggrin: like to see the finish painted trunk from joost
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-weatmaster_@Apr 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7763932
> * i understand
> *



noooooooooo :uh:


----------



## Mark.

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 24 2007, 10:12 PM~7763932
> * i understand
> *



You do?


----------



## slo

best 64 i have laid eyes on. LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR MATERIAL FOR SURE!!!


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 01:01 AM~7764646
> *best 64 i have laid eyes on. LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR MATERIAL FOR SURE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 01:01 AM~7764646
> *best 64 i have laid eyes on. LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR MATERIAL FOR SURE!!!
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Dolle

are you going to bring it over to the states for any shows?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 26 2007, 04:34 AM~7776313
> *are you going to bring it over to the states for any shows?
> *


u definitely need to bring it over :0


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian+Apr 26 2007, 12:39 PM~7779196-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks nice but paint the back of your brakepads and top of baljoints to match :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Apr 26 2007, 01:59 PM~7779719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


machs doch nicht so spannend nun poste endlich nen bild will endlich wissen wier er nun fertig aussieht hahahahahah   :cheesy: :0 ach trunk nicht vergessen :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 26 2007, 11:16 PM~7779844
> * looks nice but paint the back of your brakepads and top of baljoints to match :biggrin:
> machs doch nicht so spannend nun poste endlich nen bild will endlich wissen wier er nun fertig aussieht hahahahahah     :cheesy:  :0 ach trunk nicht vergessen :biggrin:
> *


Start building your own ride  and if you paint brake pads .. how do you want to brake - these arer organic brake pads.. to have grip on chrome !


----------



## fabian

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fabian, $$bigjoker$$, *RO.LIFER*



HI BRIAN !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 26 2007, 02:18 PM~7779863
> *Start building your own ride  and if you paint brake pads .. how do you want to brake - these arer prganic brake pads.. to have grip on chrome !
> *


yeahim on the jump  i start with the frame in mai  have to put the frame out under the partscar first










no i mean the back of the pads what you can see on the pics in middle of the saddles  where the pad is verzinkt  

what is prganic?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 27 2007, 12:05 AM~7780230
> *yeahim on the jump   i start with the frame in mai  have to put the frame out under the partscar first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i mean the back of the pads what you can see on the pics in middle of the saddles  where the pad is verzinkt
> 
> what is prganic?
> *


no .. i will not paint thee now 

the pads are organic, and real soft so these have grip on chrome


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 26 2007, 03:16 PM~7779844
> * looks nice but paint the back of your brakepads and top of baljoints to match :biggrin:
> machs doch nicht so spannend nun poste endlich nen bild will endlich wissen wier er nun fertig aussieht hahahahahah     :cheesy:  :0 ach trunk nicht vergessen :biggrin:
> *


damn the only thing I got was the hahahahaha... :0 :roflmao:

tight ass buildup by the way...


----------



## degre576

wow, very nice amd congrats on a very spectaclar ride homie.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 22 2007, 12:05 PM~7746991
> *I really love this pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paint looks amazing!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 12:53 AM~7751292
> *nice pics, pm me please
> *


lmk if u are sending the comps or refunding me my money???


----------



## Prez of the I

That's 1 bad ass ride. :0 :0 :0


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 27 2007, 06:55 AM~7784150
> *lmk if u are sending the comps or refunding me my money???
> *




hijack his topic if he wont refund you your cash.


----------



## Cashmoney

Bad ass car!! Damnnnnn!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 26 2007, 05:18 PM~7779863
> *Start building your own ride  and if you paint brake pads .. how do you want to brake - these arer organic brake pads.. to have grip on chrome !
> *


the chrome will be ground off while braking reguardless


----------



## BigLinc

anyone else see this topic?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=334578&st=0


----------



## Tyrone

Quite possibly the best '64 Impala built to date.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 26 2007, 11:16 PM~7779844
> * looks nice but paint the back of your brakepads and top of baljoints to match :biggrin:
> *




I definately second that, at least blue them in kinda a similar color with rattl can


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 28 2007, 12:18 AM~7789438
> *anyone else see this topic?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=334578&st=0
> *






yeeep.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7792129
> *I definately second that, at least blue them in kinda a similar color with rattl can
> *


well .. these are organice and suck up the color... will not work .. and rather look worth than this ...


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 27 2007, 08:18 PM~7789438
> *anyone else see this topic?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=334578&st=0
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 28 2007, 12:18 AM~7789438
> *anyone else see this topic?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=334578&st=0
> *


i see it too


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 23 2007, 04:03 PM~7755788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS PINSTRIPE CHEATING.... HOW CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2007, 11:37 PM~7792440
> *i see it too
> *


FxxK YOUSELF .. any post in your shit topic you have creaed.. you know as good as i am that you r are the big layer and you fucked me .. by claiming money back after i have sent you the stuff!

You do not get a single cent from me.. 

Fxxk off and leave this topic clean ...


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

I really like this picture...


----------



## fabian

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fabian, *Joost*...., red chev

Hey ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I hate people who can build beautiful show cars in under 3 years :biggrin: That car will definitely be known in the lowrider world :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

did you guys color sand with an air sander?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7793039
> *did you guys color sand with an air sander?
> *


you can do that, just need to change the pad


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2007, 06:07 PM~7792568
> *THATS PINSTRIPE CHEATING.... HOW CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE.  :biggrin:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120114362993

being sold on ebay by LayItLow member TRUE-S Mike


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2007, 12:07 AM~7792568
> *THATS PINSTRIPE CHEATING.... HOW CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE.  :biggrin:
> *


that's not cheating, that's optimizing a process. 

back in the days, they paint all new cars with a brush and then sand it down in a very long process until the paint is clean. now we use spay guns and you don't need to spend that long time for sanding. is this cheating or optimizing????


----------



## Mr. White

beautiful car fabio


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 28 2007, 05:33 PM~7793135
> *that's not cheating, that's optimizing a process.
> 
> back in the days, they paint all new cars with a brush and then sand it down in a very long process until the paint is clean. now we use spay guns and you don't need to spend that long time for sanding. is this cheating or optimizing????
> *


its progression


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 28 2007, 06:10 PM~7792579
> *FxxK YOUSELF .. any post in your shit topic you have creaed.. you know as good as i am that you r are the big layer and you fucked me .. by claiming money back after i have sent you the stuff!
> 
> You do not get a single cent from me..
> 
> Fxxk off and leave this topic clean ...
> *




he said if you really sent it and he received it he will gladly refund the money back. He just wants what he payed for like anyone would. You are in the wrong not him. Man up.


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 28 2007, 05:00 PM~7792309
> *well .. these are organice and suck up the color... will not work .. and rather look worth than this ...
> *


how does metal soak up paint? the pad is riveted to a piece of gold metal , thats what needs painted


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 29 2007, 04:07 PM~7795712
> *how does metal soak up paint? the pad is riveted to a piece of gold metal , thats what needs painted
> *


well it is not metal.. thats what i am saying.. it is a real soft rubber type of pad, due the discs rotors are chrome so 1st they still brake and 2nd not rub off the chrome ...


----------



## fabian

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fabian, *westsidehydros*

Hi Pete ..


----------



## westsidehydros

Hey Fabian,

What I think those guys is saying, is that you should paint the BACKSIDE of the brake pads blue. Not the organic side, not the side that has the braking material, not the side that come in contact with the rotor, but the side you can see. The side that is zinc colored.

Paint looks sick!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 29 2007, 08:45 AM~7795970
> *Hey Fabian,
> 
> What I think those guys is saying,  is that you should paint the BACKSIDE of the brake pads blue.  Not the organic side, not the side that has the braking material, not the side that come in contact with the rotor,  but the side you can see.  The side that is zinc colored.
> 
> Paint looks sick!
> *


from my 59


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2007, 06:21 PM~7796106
> *from my 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Apr 28 2007, 01:00 PM~7792129-->
> 
> 
> 
> I definately second that, at least blue them in kinda a similar color with rattl can
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks misa for feelin the same :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7792309
> *well .. these are organice and suck up the color... will not work .. and rather look worth than this ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i dont mean the side where the pads sit on the disk i mean the backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MISTER [email protected] 28 2007, 03:07 PM~7792568
> *THATS PINSTRIPE CHEATING.... HOW CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 03:19 PM~7792615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks real good x1
> 
> but 1 thing why u build a sidepipe on a dream of an impala :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 10:04 PM~7794507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 10:05 PM~7794516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 07:07 AM~7795712
> *how does metal soak up paint? the pad is riveted to a piece of gold metal , thats what needs painted
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 08:45 AM~7795970
> *Hey Fabian,
> 
> What I think those guys is saying,  is that you should paint the BACKSIDE of the brake pads blue.  Not the organic side, not the side that has the braking material, not the side that come in contact with the rotor,  but the side you can see.  The side that is zinc colored.
> 
> Paint looks sick!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah exact thanks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2007, 09:21 AM~7796106
> *from my 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thants what i mean   :biggrin: :0 thanks for postin the pics bro


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 28 2007, 05:23 PM~7793107
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120114362993
> 
> being sold on ebay by LayItLow member TRUE-S Mike
> *


 SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANX TUNA


----------



## westsidehydros

> but 1 thing why u build a sidepipe on a dream of an impala ?
> 
> 
> nah homie, thats the way the pipes run stock, they kinda twist all wierd around/under the frame right there in the wheel well, where the pipe switches from inside frame rail, to outside frame rail.


----------



## Robert64impala

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 29 2007, 12:19 AM~7792615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic 
and a german car on Dutch grounds :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 30 2007, 07:15 PM~7802809
> *nice pic
> and a german car on Dutch grounds  :biggrin:
> *


you guys build or assembled the car it??? big props to you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 29 2007, 07:37 PM~7799156
> *
> but 1 thing why u build a sidepipe on a dream of an impala ?
> nah homie,  thats the way the pipes run stock,  they kinda twist all wierd around/under the frame right there in the wheel well, where the pipe switches from inside frame rail, to outside frame rail.
> *


i dont mean the exhaust pipe on the pic in the front wheel well  look to the rear wheel well you can see a pipe comes out befor the rear wheel well


----------



## toRR3R0

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 28 2007, 11:10 PM~7792579
> *FxxK YOUSELF .. any post in your shit topic you have creaed.. you know as good as i am that you r are the big layer and you fucked me .. by claiming money back after i have sent you the stuff!
> 
> You do not get a single cent from me..
> 
> Fxxk off and leave this topic clean ...
> *



Ah, this is how you can afford all this. By fraud...


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by toRR3R0_@Apr 30 2007, 09:10 PM~7803471
> *Ah, this is how you can afford all this. By fraud...
> *


I know you and your silly brother are hating again - first he should learn how to hop and do not have the car in "P" Park ---- :biggrin: ... built a ride like mine and come back ... but stop hating on anybody here.. as you did in almost all your posts! 

Stop hating on Rollerz Only members and rides - bring your car and let see otherwise - just be silient :buttkick:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Apr 30 2007, 07:15 PM~7802809
> *nice pic
> and a german car on Dutch grounds  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 30 2007, 10:46 PM~7808624
> *I know you and your silly brother are hating again - first he should learn how to hop and do not have the car in "P" Park ---- :biggrin:  ... built a ride like mine and come back ... but stop hating on anybody here.. as you did in almost all your posts!
> 
> Stop hating on Rollerz Only members and rides - bring your car and let see  otherwise - just be silient  :buttkick:
> *


THAT'S GANGSTAH! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by toRR3R0_@Apr 30 2007, 12:10 PM~7803471
> *Ah, this is how you can afford all this. By fraud...
> *


YOUR A LAME FUCK! MIND YOUR OWN BUSSINESS ASSHOLE! JEAULOUS SON-OF-A-BIOOOTCH!


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2007, 04:50 AM~7784143
> *Paint looks amazing!
> *


Thats one bad ass hard top!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

BIG UPS!!!

IM GONNA HAVE TO REDO MY CAR NOW!!!


----------



## ElKr0nic0

so nice :thumbsup:


----------



## arnout..

shit is sick fabian, setup should turn out sick as well.


----------



## Domel

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7755721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is fucking crazy  ..................but kick that dude in the ass for standing on the door!!! WTF is that???? :uh:


----------



## BigLinc

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334578


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@May 11 2007, 09:19 AM~7881820
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334578
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Chubby

The car is looking very nice


----------



## Mr. White

:werd:


----------



## fabian

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fabian

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fabian, OldDirty

Hey Dirty,... 

how is Florida


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

europes finest setup at it´s built up !!!




















































Haterz:

PS: this is done in the hottest upcoming shop there is out here in €


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7894828
> *europes finest setup at it´s built up !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haterz:
> 
> PS: this is done in the hottest upcoming shop there is out here in €
> *


Hehe, damn right! Those blocks are sick, Joost showed them to me a few days ago and I was like :wow: :wow: :happysad: :yes:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 14 2007, 12:03 AM~7894845
> *Hehe, damn right! Those blocks are sick, Joost showed them to me a few days ago and I was like  :wow:  :wow:  :happysad:  :yes:
> *


2" wide and 1" ports ---- all custom --- Thanks to H-Town that these come out so nice!


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7894828
> *europes finest setup at it´s built up !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haterz:
> 
> PS: this is done in the hottest upcoming shop there is out here in €
> *


awesome


----------



## showandgo

very god damn nice. much props and respect. but damn its going cost alot to travel to shows in the U.S. lol great job though seriously


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Looks like someone will twist the world's mind of german lowrider style 


Awesome!


----------



## El Diablo

:nicoderm: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@May 14 2007, 09:03 AM~7898145
> *Looks like someone will twist the world's mind of german lowrider style
> Awesome!
> *





Lets see if we can make it even more twisted  a SNEAK PREVIEW


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

speechless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 14 2007, 10:25 PM~7901136
> *Lets see if we can make it even more twisted       a SNEAK PREVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well i am sure everybody knows know who builts the best setups in europe ... 

For the Haterz  be quite ... :biggrin: 
what a great job !


----------



## glenncaprice78

i really like it fabian  
shit gonna look clean, when it's ready


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 14 2007, 10:25 PM~7901136
> *Lets see if we can make it even more twisted      a SNEAK PREVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Where can I buy a third... forth... fith thumb to give this :thumbsup: times x ?!?



Congrats on a great one of the final steps of the built-up!


----------



## hotstuff5964

hey man, do you have any close up pics of the molded firewall before the engine was dropped in? thanks.


----------



## Joost....

who had those posts deleted of the chief, me and impala64lowrider?


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7921579
> *who had those posts deleted of the chief, me and impala64lowrider?
> *


they ain't deleted they are here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7907781

fabian = bad business topic was deleted.


----------



## Dolle

that setup is top notch any plans to bring the car to the states?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I love it


----------



## Joost....

...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 19 2007, 08:06 PM~7938521
> *that setup is top notch any plans to bring the car to the states?
> *


it sounds in a other topic like he will bring it to the supershow in 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

was yesterday pick-up time? when u start rollin south today?
...or are you on the autobahn already


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 24 2007, 12:17 PM~7968375
> *was yesterday pick-up time? when u start rollin south today?
> ...or are you on the autobahn already
> *


where are the pics of the finished setup / trunk / stereo???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

double post :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dunno but I guess the race about winning the bet is still on :biggrin:


Mr. H and Fabian got a bet runnin... if the Impy is ready on a tight schedule and
done by tonight instead of yesterday, Mr. H is beeing invited to an austrian beer.... 



... I am sure it will still be done in time


----------



## Joost....

depends on what we decide is the definition of done..... 

i think guido needs to get that beer anyways since he got fabian out of deep shit


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

we'll see tomorrow, cant wait to be aat the show!

champagne for all, see you at the show?

talk to yall later


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7855070
> *this car is fucking crazy  ..................but kick that dude in the ass for standing on the door!!! WTF is that???? :uh:
> *


thats the candyman, he knows what he is doing


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 24 2007, 08:43 PM~7970541
> *depends on what we decide is the definition of done.....
> 
> i think guido needs to get that beer anyways since he got fabian out of deep shit
> *


a lowrider is never done 
you'll get from time to time new ideas....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 24 2007, 01:43 PM~7971367
> *we'll see tomorrow, cant wait to be aat the show!
> 
> champagne for all, see you at the show?
> 
> talk to yall later
> *



shit i wish could go to the show too :uh:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 24 2007, 10:21 PM~7971592
> *a lowrider is never done
> you'll get from time to time new ideas....
> *




thats not what im talking about...but yeah youll see it at the show let me know what you think of it


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 25 2007, 11:31 PM~7978716
> *thats not what im talking about...but yeah youll see it at the show let me know what you think of it
> *



i don't know, if i'm making to the show. fabian threaten me and i'm afraid ending up in the hospital or casket... :biggrin: 

i promised my girlfriend to shift some gears back with car shows and working on my car. the last two years i spend almost every weekend and a lot of nights to work on my impala. i think i go too far. i also think she had a lot of understanding for my hobby and i don't want to loose her, so you wouldn't see a lot of progress on my car, and maybe i'm also not going to a lot of shows. maybe that sounds like i'm unhappy with that, but that's not true. my car is almost like i wanted and ready to ride it on nice weather. fortunately she love riding with my 64, because i drive my audi very fast (265 km/h - 165mph) and she hates driving fast. 

i really want to see your finished setup in person. about the paint, i'm not really interested. i don't like flakes and i don't like graphics. don't understand me wrong. you guys made a nice paint job, but if you don't like red color, you would never buy a red ferarri...

dou you have pictures of the finished setup?


----------



## Joost....

nah i managed to put the setup together at about 2 am in the morning wednesday and didnt realy take pics. You should see the car in the sun then youll know what flakes in combination with candy`s do, the effect it gives is something you just got to see, it aint anything like a metallic or so.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

haha still waitin for the first pics from the show  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

you are at the show too joost?


----------



## eastbay_drop

thats a badd ass car! im lovin the paint!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 26 2007, 10:37 PM~7984158
> *haha still waitin for the first pics from the show   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> you are at the show too joost?
> *




no, i dont give a shit about shows


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 26 2007, 03:43 PM~7984456
> *no, i dont give a shit about shows
> *



yeah i know but u was involved in building the car and you are not at the first show!?! :0


----------



## Joost....

I dont give a shit about shows, its that simple. Why would i drive like 1000 km`s across europe to look at something i made myself?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hmm thats true lol


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 27 2007, 11:27 AM~7986811
> *Why would i drive like 1000 km`s across europe to look at something i made myself?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## glenncaprice78

show me some pics


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x2 your back fabian?

show us the rest of the pics you sayed months befor


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

show pix to be up in a min....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

propz to fabian... ride finished! ... turned out real nice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

more....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

it was really hard to take pix of the setup, too much shiny chrome and too
much vodka made em shaky real easy :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey misa you have somemore? howlong your back from (A)


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

mor pix to come soon, guess yall cant wait on the shots of the nasty strippers
and the other coo rides (mostly rod and custom I must admit though)


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hmm but one thing i wonder bout!?! why he never paint the steeringwheel


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 28 2007, 09:43 PM~7993486
> *hmm but one thing i wonder bout!?! why he never paint the steeringwheel
> *





how do you like the setup :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I just got back like an hour ago... as you can see it was a hard weekend :biggrin:

















Mr. H aka Guido & Hooked2Glass aka Mike on tour


----------



## Sixty34me

car looks bad ass!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 28 2007, 10:45 PM~7993494
> *how do you like the setup  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: settle down dude, you'll get the propz you deserve ! :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Joost....+May 28 2007, 01:45 PM~7993494-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like the setup  :biggrin:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like it allot like i say to you befor looks awesome with all nice custom parts on it  good job joost
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hooked 2 Glass_@May 28 2007, 01:49 PM~7993512
> *:roflmao:  settle down dude, you'll get the propz you deserve !  :thumbsup:
> *



hahahaha  :cheesy: :biggrin:


bt. every time i see you on a pic you have a drink in hand lol :biggrin: alkoholic :0 :biggrin: J/K


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

post some more of the rack with the batts cant see much on the pic!! need more detail pics from the setup


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

me drinkin? hmmm u got me... actually, the vodka nd the beer were my companion all weekend, one left - one right


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hang on.... need to check some files


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+May 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7993554-->
> 
> 
> 
> me drinkin? hmmm u got me... actually, the vodka nd the beer were my companion all weekend, one left - one right
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i know i know
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hooked 2 Glass_@May 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7993559
> *hang on.... need to check some files
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 28 2007, 01:37 PM~7993460
> *more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out clean the only thing i would change out is the interior and sterring wheel but other than that its a sick ass ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7993566
> *came out clean the only thing i would change out is the interior and sterring wheel but other than that its a sick ass ride!! :thumbsup:
> *



he will change it next winter  not enough time befor the show


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

sorry guys but I only have some progress pix of the setup and the rack.
Dunno if I am allowed to post these so I leave that to the builder... 
Rack is all chromed and has 3dimensional rounded corners


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 28 2007, 11:00 PM~7993566
> *came out clean the only thing i would change out is the interior and sterring wheel but other than that its a sick ass ride!! :thumbsup:
> *


setup is awesome. and interiour, too :twak: 

but what happen to the steering wheel??? did someone forget to paint it???


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 28 2007, 02:34 PM~7993763
> *setup is awesome. and interiour, too  :twak:
> 
> but what happen to the steering wheel??? did someone forget to paint it???
> *


yeah i wonder about that since the first buildup :0


----------



## impala64lowrider

now i want to compare fabian's setup with "the chief"'s setup...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

misa post some more pics!!!

u cant say to us u only take 4 pics from the car thats all!!!! OR DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH BAD SHAKIN THAT YOU NEED A BED FIRST BEFOR YOU CAN POST MORE TOMORROW MUAHAHAHAHAHAH BAHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 28 2007, 02:38 PM~7993790
> *now i want to compare fabian's setup with "the chief"'s setup...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 28 2007, 11:39 PM~7993804
> *misa post some more pics!!!
> 
> u cant say to us u only take 4 pics fromthe car thats all!!!! OR DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH BAD SHAKIN THAT YOU NEED A BED FIRST BEFOR YOU CAN POST MORE TOMORROW MUAHAHAHAHAHAH BAHAHAHHAAHAH
> *


 :roflmao: 

i'm sure he took 4000 pics...

btw. who made it to the first place??? did fabian get the 1000€???


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 28 2007, 10:38 PM~7993790
> *now i want to compare fabian's setup with "the chief"'s setup...
> *





OUCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 28 2007, 02:41 PM~7993817
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i'm sure he took 4000 pics...
> 
> *


x2


----------



## CruizinKev

yeeehaaaaaw


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 28 2007, 02:34 PM~7993763
> *setup is awesome. and interiour, too  :twak:
> 
> but what happen to the steering wheel??? did someone forget to paint it???
> *



i was saying with a crazy paintjob like that and everything is all top notch that the interior should match the car i wasnt knockin it its clean as fuck but i would do some crazy shit just to get it to that next leval


----------



## fabian

Here some pics of the week end... it was great fun! Thanks to Joost & Guido getting the setup done in time .. after some crazy long nights! 

It is amazing !!! :biggrin: 

Thanks also to the "Race Ants" for helping me at the show, Micha, Torben and of course again Misa and Gudio!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@May 29 2007, 11:14 AM~7998123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## glenncaprice78

nice pics fabian


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hell yeah, great pix - one reason why I didnt take that many pix of your ride was that I knew you would take some great shots with a better camera  they turned out really sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah realy nice pics fabian post some more from the build up!!


----------



## slo

dipslayed at a show already :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2007, 06:01 PM~7999220
> *dipslayed at a show already :0
> *



"don critique" :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

car turned out great Fabien :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2007, 06:39 PM~7999464
> *car turned out great Fabien :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dolle !


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 28 2007, 11:45 PM~7993843
> *OUCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hello Chief :wave: :wave: :wave: - post your setup!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## stylistics 64

4's real nice homie


----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Champagne-for-All

hey!

thumbs up for the ride! you did it in a hell of a short time!

but you should have let "candyman" give more time as i saw some really bad blemishes of the paint job which was very expensive i guess?!

greets from austria

alex


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

you were there? I talked to Robert (76 Regal) about wheather you were in Dornbirn or not... too bad we missed each other....


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@May 30 2007, 12:38 PM~8005776
> * but you should have let "candyman" give more time as i saw some really bad blemishes of the paint job which was very expensive i guess?!
> *


 :0 

when will your car on the road again???


----------



## glenncaprice78

:cheesy:


----------



## Roy85

woooowwwwwww f*ckin nice ride!!!!!!!!!!! 
much props!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

RoY


----------



## Champagne-for-All

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 30 2007, 12:25 PM~8005934
> *:0
> 
> when will your car on the road again???
> *


hey!

good question. i dont know. last friday the impala came to toxic tom to be painted. since he has to redo a lot of the body work thats been done, i dont know when i get it back from him.

maybe next year on the road? with my job i dont know where to take the time to finish it. 
heres the link http://public.fotki.com/tomtoxic/



fab did a great job

alex


----------



## toxiconer

HAPPY B-DAY BROTHA


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 1 2007, 12:19 AM~8017309
> *HAPPY B-DAY BROTHA
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIG NICK

WOWZERS


----------



## glenncaprice78




----------



## Joost....




----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## JUAN SALAS

keep up the good work


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## specialk11232

that paint is absolutely sick :cheesy:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## touchdowntodd

mother FUCKING wow.. 

very very impressed man, i hope to build one to this level one day.. 

thanks for letting us check it out!


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fabian,* RO.LIFER*, DJ63, touchdowntodd, tofnlow


Hey Brian ! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 22 2007, 05:13 PM~8154051
> *mother FUCKING wow..
> 
> very very impressed man, i hope to build one to this level one day..
> 
> thanks for letting us check it out!
> *


Thank you!


----------



## touchdowntodd

seriously my friend... cars like that, its an HONOR to get all the anlges on and the story... that is a SERIOUSLY well done car, nothing i would change, or anyone that was half way sane would change.. 

its like a dream on wheels... 

i sound likea *** but i mean shit, tha car is AMAZING


----------



## KERRBSS

i need some tissue.....i just shit myself :worship: :wow:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by fabian+Jun 22 2007, 10:05 AM~8153978-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Jun 22 2007, 10:06 AM~8153985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lolohopper

Any updates???


----------



## fabian




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 17 2005, 11:33 AM~2612026
> *Here is the front of my new Dakota Dash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hello how much do you pay for Dakota Dash ?????


----------



## 59Impala




----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 6 2009, 04:05 AM~12615253
> *
> *


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Apr 22 2007, 09:52 PM~7751269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks damn good next too all those roadsters :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Yesterday i visit the "Meilenwerk" for the first time and i miss your car?????!!!!



Were is it????


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 16 2009, 11:33 PM~13018583
> *Yesterday i visit the "Meilenwerk" for the first time and i miss your car?????!!!!
> Were is it????
> *


----------



## fabian




----------



## Lolohopper

the diamond looks a bit dirty :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 59Impala




----------



## Domel

hej fabian 
post more pics of this trailer 
what is the measurement of it ? name?
peace.


----------



## XLowLifeX

:0


----------



## rick383

tttttttttttt


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 8 2009, 11:47 PM~13829112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Did you take that ?  Looks familiar ..


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Domel_@May 8 2009, 09:39 AM~13823587
> *hej fabian
> post more pics of this trailer
> what is the measurement of it ? name?
> peace.
> *


It is a Pace American Shadow GT 24"


----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## fabian




----------



## Champagne-for-All

hey fab

very nice trailer  

very nice pics!!


----------



## fabian

TTT


----------

